# Life as an Amateur Woodworker



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*UK to Colombia, the ups and the downs.*

I retired from the UK Police in 2006 after 30 years, and I think I only survived that period of time, because of my love of woodwork, I class myself as a late starter, I used to tinker with bits and pieces, but it wasn't until I was 21 and my first Father-in-law who was a Chippy, gave me lessons and a few tools, that I decided that woodwork was definitely the hobby for me.

In July 2006 I left the Police, and immediately moved to Spain, where I had had property for a number of years, I was fortunate enough to have a large and well fitted out workshop:



















My first marriage ended at the age of 28yrs, and my second soon after I moved to Spain, after 22 years, because my then wife decided that family came first, and at the last minute, had a change of heart, four years later we went our separate ways, with no hard feelings, but as a result I spent more and more time doing what I loved, and that was woodwork.

I had kept photos of all my projects, but being a bit naive, only backed up some, and when my computer blew up, I lost a majority of my portfolio, but I still have the memories! Those photos I did have were in thumbnail mode, so I won't try to put them on here, but I turned my hand to most things, bits of furniture, children's toys, decorations, garden structures, and enjoyed every minute of it. Here are just a few:




























I was very lucky that Spain was so close to the UK, I made two trips with car and trailer and emptied my workshop of everything I didn't already have over there. I had the best excuse ever for spending all my time in the workshop during summers, it was nice and cool, and too hot to be outside.

I did a lot of scroll-saw work:




























As well as making Planters and pyrography.










A Porch for my first storey back door



















I even got roped in by Eduardo a local musician to make an Electric Guitar, I hasten to add, I was only responsible for the woodwork!



















I was glad when this eventually came to an end, Eduardo spent his time taking photos from every angle, and I was ready to throw it out of the door! (the camera that is!)

I also helped out if anyone needed any furniture repairs, or some woodwork done on the cheap, it kept me occupied, and I enjoyed it, it certainly wasn't for the money… there wasn't any, except maybe for materials!

In late 2011, I decided that living alone, was not the life for me, and started looking for a soulmate, she found me, but lived in Colombia.

This lead to difficult decisions, I was a retired with no ties, and no children, she had a good job, and was close to her family, so it was a decision made for me, I couldn't afford to ship more than a few clothes and sentimental items, so everything had to be sold, including my whole workshop, and it went for pennies!

I arrived in Colombia on a permanent basis in January 2012,( having previously visited) we were married six weeks later, and moved 'temporarily' into a first floor apartment, only we are still there, because there was a problem with the paperwork on my house in Spain, as there often is there, hopefully the sale goes through later this month.

I have persevered without much to do with woodwork, since moving here, with the exception of a bit of scroll-saw work, and filled my time, making lists of properties to view, as time progressed, those lists changed as properties were sold, and I was becoming depressed. I had been buying tools as and when I could afford them, but I was just storing them still in their boxes, until I became a YouTube addict, and I follow a number of excellent Carpenters on there, one in particular inspired me to get off my backside, and do something about it, and that was Izzy Swan…Thanks Izzy!.

I decided that first floor or not, I had put up with screaming kids, rowing Adults, horrendous music etc. for nearly two years from my neighbours, that I would turn our storeroom into a 'micro-workshop', and by that I mean small! because all the boxes from Spain, as well as what we have accumulated, had to stay there. With a bit of reorganisation, I had half the room, so built a 5' x 2' workbench.










I then didn't have any excuse, I decided I would fill my time making jigs and home made tools, ready for when I eventually had a full sized workshop again, so that was that.

My first project was to make a temporary table saw, using my workmate, scrollsaw, and a half sheet of plywood, after a couple of hiccups, it is now installed and earning it's keep.










Then it was time to start making something, I could use in the future, so the first project was one of Izzy's a Hold-down Toggle Clamp










From that I moved on to C-Clamps made from Plumbing fittings, not strictly woodwork I know, but something I am always in need of, and for this I followed Cosmas Bauer on YouTube for this. I have finished all except the handles.










I am going to cheat, and buy a replacement spade shaft, cut it into sections, drill it, and attach with epoxy, since my saw blade can only be used at 90º at the moment, this is the easier option.

That just about brings me up to date with my efforts, I will add to the Blog as I progress, and hopefully before long, move to a workshop, I can again work in, although I know I will never be able to afford to replace everything I sold off, however I have no regrets.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *UK to Colombia, the ups and the downs.*
> 
> I retired from the UK Police in 2006 after 30 years, and I think I only survived that period of time, because of my love of woodwork, I class myself as a late starter, I used to tinker with bits and pieces, but it wasn't until I was 21 and my first Father-in-law who was a Chippy, gave me lessons and a few tools, that I decided that woodwork was definitely the hobby for me.
> 
> ...


An interesting read. Thank you.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *UK to Colombia, the ups and the downs.*
> 
> I retired from the UK Police in 2006 after 30 years, and I think I only survived that period of time, because of my love of woodwork, I class myself as a late starter, I used to tinker with bits and pieces, but it wasn't until I was 21 and my first Father-in-law who was a Chippy, gave me lessons and a few tools, that I decided that woodwork was definitely the hobby for me.
> 
> ...


You seem to be a pretty innovative guy, it will be fun seeing what you build next. It would be nice if you stumbled on some decent sized space, but I get the feeling you could build just about anything just using what you've got. What's the market like for tools and lumber in Columbia compared to England or Spain?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *UK to Colombia, the ups and the downs.*
> 
> I retired from the UK Police in 2006 after 30 years, and I think I only survived that period of time, because of my love of woodwork, I class myself as a late starter, I used to tinker with bits and pieces, but it wasn't until I was 21 and my first Father-in-law who was a Chippy, gave me lessons and a few tools, that I decided that woodwork was definitely the hobby for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you both for your comments! 
Just Joe, I certainly won't be buying anywhere that either hasn't got workshop space, or the space to put one. Unfortunately, or maybe fortunately I have adopted the Colombian mentality towards prices, and they are not considered cheap, however when you convert back to £ or € the prices here are pretty reasonable, when you think the minimum wage here is only £123 per month, I guess they have to be cheaper. 
I haven't bought timber in the UK for many years now, but I suspect things are much cheaper here, you are looking at £28 for a sheet of 18mm ply, £4.20 for 3.2m of 2×4".
One problem I find is sourcing tools, other than hand tools, many other quality tools are not readily available unless you pay a premium, because the workmen rather take their time and use hand tools, whether it be to dig a road, channel out a wall, or create something in wood, the end product is good, but you have to wait for it!!!!


----------



## wyeth (Jul 24, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *UK to Colombia, the ups and the downs.*
> 
> I retired from the UK Police in 2006 after 30 years, and I think I only survived that period of time, because of my love of woodwork, I class myself as a late starter, I used to tinker with bits and pieces, but it wasn't until I was 21 and my first Father-in-law who was a Chippy, gave me lessons and a few tools, that I decided that woodwork was definitely the hobby for me.
> 
> ...


I think woodwork has saved many a man's sanity. You look like becomming a blogger to be followed.My story is very different yet in essence very similar. Cheers


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*The problems of a 'Micro Workshop'*

The problem I am finding with a 'micro-workshop' is space, I was spoilt with my last workshop, and I have gone to the opposite extreme, which means I have nowhere to lay things out. I suppose I could stray out into the kitchen area, but I don't want to impose my hobby on my Wife, so I remain behind a closed door, cursing away merrily to myself. Nothing gets left out, there is no space to put out tools, so it comes out of it's toolbox or shelf-space under the bench, gets used, and then replaced.

In the past I have used my router in most projects, but as with anybody, freehand routing is a bit hit and miss (depending on the work!) so I wanted a router table, but was not paying the extortionate prices wanted in Colombia, so that meant I had to make my own. After a lot of searching around, I decided to go with a plan from the 'Woodworkers Workshop', mainly because it was both, the right size for my workshop, and something I would use in the future. However this meant working with sheet ply, it was all very well when I was making my work bench, because I had the space, but with the work bench in place working with a full sheet was not an option.

I went to the local Store, and found a half sheet of 18mm ply, which with what I had left over from the bench project would be just enough, the Store cut it for me, so I could get it in the car, and back home I came.

I then marked out all the parts, but still needed to rip the plywood into smaller workable sizes, and my small table saw was not going to do it, there just wasn't the space. So my next project was to make a straight edge guide. I glued and screwed a length of timber onto a panel of 12mm ply I had in stock, and then taking the circular saw from the tablesaw, I cut the ply, running the plate against the timber rail, and now I can clamp this on my sheets and cut my lines with no problem.










Now I have the parts in manageable size sections;










it will now be a case of using both the circular saw and band saw to cut out all the parts, but it is a National Fiesta today, family comes first! not quite sure when all this will get done!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Not everything goes to plan!*

It's been a somewhat hectic week, so the workshop has had to take a back seat, however not all has been sweetness and light!!

I thought I had found the plans for the perfect Router table to fit into a micro-workshop, as I had previously reported, I drew out all the parts on a 3/4" sheet of Ply, spent a day or two, cussing like mad, trying to make space to do the cutting, and then fortunately did a dry-fit of the main parts… Router table Mk1 was abandoned! there was no way I would have the space to accomodate it, even though it was designed as a bench top table.

However not all was lost, as I decided that at the moment the only way to accommodate a Router Table was to design it in the same form as my table-saw. The largest board of Mk1, became the table top of Mk2, and some of the other parts were used to make the fence, the rest will come in for other projects later, so other than time, nothing is wasted.










I cut the hole for the router bit using a hole cutter, I thought about plunging the router, but this way stopped as much tear-out. Then using the router plate, I marked and drilled the four fixing holes, after which I routed out the location for it to sit, leaving the base 1/2" thick, my router is no light weight, so everything has to be strong enough to hold it. I fitted clamping blocks, much like on the table-saw to clamp the work-piece to the workmate frame.










I didn't have to do much to make the fence, as I used Mk1 parts, I just cut to length, and cut the arch for the router bit, using a 3" hole cutter on the pillar drill.










The holes for holding the router I countersunk, but I then went out to buy longer machine screws, but like everything else in Colombia, it's not that simple, and I came back empty handed, so I have ended up drilling the countersinks deeper and using the originals.

At least now, my router table is ready for action.










As for my next project, I need a bench top sander, and these are expensive here, how I wish I had direct access to Harbor Freight! I do buy from them, but with delivery and import duty, I have to be desperate. I have just purchased a dead mans pedal switch, to make life a little safer, and hopefully to cut my electric bill, at the moment it runs both the vac and table saw together. Anyway, back to the sander… I only want a disc sander, so have designed a plan to make one, us¡ng the drill to run it, now I just have to see if the design will translate into reality!


----------



## wyeth (Jul 24, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *Not everything goes to plan!*
> 
> It's been a somewhat hectic week, so the workshop has had to take a back seat, however not all has been sweetness and light!!
> 
> ...


That will work - simple and it gets the job done!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Not everything goes to plan!*
> 
> It's been a somewhat hectic week, so the workshop has had to take a back seat, however not all has been sweetness and light!!
> 
> ...


You're right David, I won't be doing any intricate work on this, but for basic routing it is fine. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Not everything goes to plan!*
> 
> It's been a somewhat hectic week, so the workshop has had to take a back seat, however not all has been sweetness and light!!
> 
> ...


Nice job. I'm sure that will work just fine.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Not everything goes to plan!*
> 
> It's been a somewhat hectic week, so the workshop has had to take a back seat, however not all has been sweetness and light!!
> 
> ...


What kind of stand are you using? Is it attached to the table top?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Not everything goes to plan!*
> 
> It's been a somewhat hectic week, so the workshop has had to take a back seat, however not all has been sweetness and light!!
> 
> ...


The stand is my Workmate, I had to remove the plank tops to give enough space for the tools, but they are ready and waiting to be re-fitted in the future. I just clamp this top and the one I made for my Table-saw to the WM using wooden blocks I attached under the table tops - Thanks


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

PhilBello said:


> *Not everything goes to plan!*
> 
> It's been a somewhat hectic week, so the workshop has had to take a back seat, however not all has been sweetness and light!!
> 
> ...


This is about the same as the router table I built years back with the intention of upgrading it one day except yours looks better.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Not everything goes to plan!*
> 
> It's been a somewhat hectic week, so the workshop has had to take a back seat, however not all has been sweetness and light!!
> 
> ...


Cheers Rick, like you, I intend to upgrade this as time goes by, but for the time being, it serves it's purpose.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Making a Bench Disc Sander*

A Disc Bench Sander was next on the list, something simple, but effective was needed.

There are some excellent ideas on here, YouTube, and other sites, but my criteria, was that it could be run using my drill, and took up as little space as possible.

Well the final build could not be more simple, six pieces of wood, (1/2" ply to cut out the Disc, using my scrollsaw, and 3/4" ply for the Base, the Disc support, the Drill support and the two side pieces, one 8mm bearing ( an idea thanks to Izzy Swan, to stop the bolt wearing away the wood), a 5/16" x 3 1/2" bolt, one nut and two washers, a few screws and some glue. To make it work as advertised, I bought sheet sand paper and some spray glue ( the spray glue was the dearest item on the list costing nearly US$16).










I drew and cut out my parts using either the scroll saw or band saw, most of which came from the Mk 1 router table. I then did a dry fit to position the Drill support, and work out the height for the front disc support, which was governed both by the Disc size and drill height.










Once that was resolved, I drilled the Disc support to take the carriage bolt, and recessed and using epoxy, positioned the bearing, at the same time gluing a washer on the opposite side, between the two there is little chance of the bolt / spindle causing any wear.










The Disc itself, I drilled the centre, recessed the head of the bolt, and then using epoxy liberally I secured it with a washer and nut.

Again being aware that I needed to save space, I decided that I would not incorporate a wood rest, instead, I used the existing fences from both the Table saw and Router table, in different positions, I had a 90º rest and also an angled rest.



















Because of the 8" disc size, I bought sheet sand paper and cut it, each sheet giving me one disc and one piece big enough for hand sanding, and very little waste, this was then sprayed and attached to the disc.

The big question…Does it work, or did the Disc go flying into oblivion, I am happy to say that it works very well, I had no problems with the Disc, there is negligible vibration, and no noticeable wobble, so I happy with it.










As for what is next, I am going to make a supply of clamp / star knobs, for future projects.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

PhilBello said:


> *Making a Bench Disc Sander*
> 
> A Disc Bench Sander was next on the list, something simple, but effective was needed.
> 
> ...


Nice project and if you ever get tired of the drill whine it should be relatively easy to switch over to a washing machine or fan motor.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Making a Bench Disc Sander*
> 
> A Disc Bench Sander was next on the list, something simple, but effective was needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick, because I am in a 'Micro-workshop' at the moment, space is vitally important, so I am having to think outside the box, and see how things can be adapted by borrowing components from other tools to make things work. As you say at a later date a motor would probably be a better option.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

PhilBello said:


> *Making a Bench Disc Sander*
> 
> A Disc Bench Sander was next on the list, something simple, but effective was needed.
> 
> ...


Very clever and useful shop made tool! Those give me a lot of satisfaction when I use them.

You can buy 8" self adhesive discs if you choose to.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Making a Bench Disc Sander*
> 
> A Disc Bench Sander was next on the list, something simple, but effective was needed.
> 
> ...


gfadvm thanks, you are lucky, down here in Colombia, I pull my hair out trying to find anything, and self adhesive discs of any kind are so far evading my searches, they are all velcro or bolt on!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Sawdust everywhere!*

Today, I have spent my time covered in sawdust, I decided that it was better to be prepared, rather than scratching around for scrap to make parts later.

A few projects coming up require dowels, and others require star/clamp knobs, therefore it makes sense to have a supply ready to hand.

For the dowels, I used Izzy Swan's method, cheap and easy, and at the moment, both those qualities come top of my list, if you haven't already seen his dowel making in action, you can see it here . I mainly use a 5/16" bit for most things, so for now I have made a supply of those, as time goes on, I will add to them.

The star knobs were a different kettle of fish, there were a number of methods I liked, but I went for the method adopted by Jack Houweling, mainly because I could get more knobs from a piece of wood, you can see how he does this here. I made a big batch of knobs, working on 2" circles on the band saw, and using the 5/16" bit on the drill press to give the fluted edge, however I haven't finished them, for a reason, at this moment I don't know how many male or female knobs I will be needing, or what size bolt they will take, so I have cut out the knobs, but other than marking a centre starter hole, I have left them at that, they will be easy enough to finish off as required. I have also prepared a few round cut outs, using a 3/4" hole cutter, in case I need to glue on shafts, to secure the knob in a recess.

That's probably me finished for this week, unfortunately less exciting commitments take priority, but I will be back at the bench as soon as possible.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Back to Basics*

The last couple of weeks, I have learned how lazy I had become as a Woodworker, having had a workshop which had just about every tool a hobby Woodworker could wish for, and then going to nothing and having to start again, has made me realise how lucky I was, and also how blasé I had become.

The last couple of weeks, I decided to 'improve' my table saw top, by putting in a second dado rail, fitting inserts for the saw blade, and making a cross-cut sled, simple you might think!

The table saw inserts were fine, I cut out a bigger hole for the blade using my jigsaw,routed the rebate for the 4mm MDF inserts, and then cut out half a dozen inserts, and using the disc sander refined them to fit, so now I have spares.

I already had one dado channel but to ensure stability for the Sled, I decided to cut a second, I should have done this initially, and then I would not have made such a basic mistake, however experienced you are, you live and learn, but I squared the second dado to the blade, instead of the first rail, and consequently they are slightly out of true, enough that when I made the Sled, the runners jam before the blade is fully through the cut.

If this were to be a permanent tool in my arsenal, I would fill in the first dado and re-cut it, but as it is only a fill in until I get my new workshop sometime in the new year…I hope! I have done a bodge job, and by trimming one of the rails on the sled, it now runs far enough to complete the cut. The sled itself was made out of scrap leftovers, so it is functional but not pretty.










This has given me a kick up the backside, and reminded me of a conversation with a friend many years ago, who's hobby was metalwork, he told me that he was more than happy to leave the woodwork to me, because if he made a mistake, he just welded the metal back together and started again, with wood…


----------



## Kittu (Jul 15, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Back to Basics*
> 
> The last couple of weeks, I have learned how lazy I had become as a Woodworker, having had a workshop which had just about every tool a hobby Woodworker could wish for, and then going to nothing and having to start again, has made me realise how lucky I was, and also how blasé I had become.
> 
> ...


Been following your posts. Very interesting experiences.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Back to Basics*
> 
> The last couple of weeks, I have learned how lazy I had become as a Woodworker, having had a workshop which had just about every tool a hobby Woodworker could wish for, and then going to nothing and having to start again, has made me realise how lucky I was, and also how blasé I had become.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kittu, it is certainly an eye opener, but getting back to basics is no bad thing, hopefully it will make me better at what I do, it helps having more patience now I am older!!!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Dust free at last... well almost!*

The main problem with having a 'micro-workshop' in the apartment, is that dust does not stay there, and it is the one thing that annoys my wife! (especially when I run my finger over the furniture, and asked if she has dusted today!  ) So I thought it was about time I did something to ease the problem.

I decided to use an Vac hose support devised by Jack Houweling you can see his video Here , it is ideal for the small workshop, where you haven't got space for dedicated dust collection points.









Each section started out as a 3 1/2" strip of 3/4" ply, the top section that holds the hose, is, if left uncut, top heavy as Jack says in his video, it was soon cut on the bandsaw.

I used 3" carriage bolts 5/16", with a couple of my home made Star Knobs, and T-nuts. Whilst I was out today, I bought a wheelbarrow tyre inner tube, with the intention of making some rubber washers, (as I haven't got Jack's fancy kit to make them) to go between each joint, but in the end, I didn't need it, it holds position, and the bottom section, is held in a dado, glued and screwed to the clamping base, I can now clamp it anywhere, adjusting the hose position.









(Don't tell me, I know the bench needs tidying up!)

It's a simple project, which only took about and hour and a half to complete, I should have done this from the start to maintain domestic harmony!

Now, I am going to make a wood bin for all those left over bits of timber, just to stop my dog running in and grabbing them!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Dust free at last... well almost!*
> 
> The main problem with having a 'micro-workshop' in the apartment, is that dust does not stay there, and it is the one thing that annoys my wife! (especially when I run my finger over the furniture, and asked if she has dusted today!  ) So I thought it was about time I did something to ease the problem.
> 
> ...


Nifty idea, thank for sharing


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *Dust free at last... well almost!*
> 
> The main problem with having a 'micro-workshop' in the apartment, is that dust does not stay there, and it is the one thing that annoys my wife! (especially when I run my finger over the furniture, and asked if she has dusted today!  ) So I thought it was about time I did something to ease the problem.
> 
> ...


A nifty attachment. Another solution for a small workspace would be to work primarily with hand tools. Not too much noise from tools and no vac system needed. Also more room to work without all the machinery. And who knows? Maybe more fun too.


----------



## punk (Oct 14, 2011)

PhilBello said:


> *Dust free at last... well almost!*
> 
> The main problem with having a 'micro-workshop' in the apartment, is that dust does not stay there, and it is the one thing that annoys my wife! (especially when I run my finger over the furniture, and asked if she has dusted today!  ) So I thought it was about time I did something to ease the problem.
> 
> ...


I like it, nice idea looks like it works real good


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Dust free at last... well almost!*
> 
> The main problem with having a 'micro-workshop' in the apartment, is that dust does not stay there, and it is the one thing that annoys my wife! (especially when I run my finger over the furniture, and asked if she has dusted today!  ) So I thought it was about time I did something to ease the problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments, it actually works very well, with the two joints you can align it accurately for good dust collection, and making it from 3/4" ply makes it rigid, there is no flex with the weight of the hose.
Stefang, I like working with handtools, if I am working on hardwood, but for pine there really isn't any pleasure in it!


----------



## bonobo (Oct 8, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Dust free at last... well almost!*
> 
> The main problem with having a 'micro-workshop' in the apartment, is that dust does not stay there, and it is the one thing that annoys my wife! (especially when I run my finger over the furniture, and asked if she has dusted today!  ) So I thought it was about time I did something to ease the problem.
> 
> ...


I'm stealing this for my bandsaw. Thanks.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Dust free at last... well almost!*
> 
> The main problem with having a 'micro-workshop' in the apartment, is that dust does not stay there, and it is the one thing that annoys my wife! (especially when I run my finger over the furniture, and asked if she has dusted today!  ) So I thought it was about time I did something to ease the problem.
> 
> ...


bonobo, that's great!... the only adjustment I have made to the set up in the photo, is to change so that the top and bottom sections are on the same side of the middle section, that way it stands straighter.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Wood has such a calming effect!*

The last couple of days have been to put it politely, a bit frustrating. I am gathering tools together slowly, so that when we find the right house, I will be able to get up and running in the workshop, reasonably quickly, and from listening to the Locals, and my experiences of living in Spain, power cuts out in the Campo are something you learn to live with, in my case, I like to be prepared, and a Generator, to keep both the house and the workshop ticking over is a must.

Before moving to Colombia, I did nearly all my shopping on eBay, I hate trawling around Stores, so when I moved here, I started using their equivalent, MercadoLibre, to be honest it does not have the best of reputations, but I have used it, for two years, and until now, had no problem.

I found a 5000W Generator for a reasonable price, and after a couple of enquiries, bought it, transferred the money on Thursday, then saw it up for sale again Friday… WHAT??? A couple of enquiries, then realised I had been had, I am never going to see that Generator or my money again! So to let off steam, I have spent today in the workshop.

As I said in my last post, I had planned to make a wood bin, it is a simple project, I make no claim to this, I found it along with some other designs under the heading of  '10 Easy to build Plywood Projects' Like all projects I made some alterations, but it is basically eight pieces of Plywood, glued and screwed together.









I used 3/4" Pine ply, nothing fancy, after all it is just a wood bin, the internal dividers, I had thought of dado cutting into the side supports, but they were going to be a tight fit anyway, so mallet in hand, I forced them into position… boy did that feel good! they wont be going anywhere for some time, and if they do move, I will just insert a strip either side, so they can slide in and out, depending on my wood situation.

It is not a big bin, by any means, but for my micro workshop, it is ideal, and being on castors, easy to wheel about in the tight space. Building this, has not saved me any space, as you can see.








but at least now, I can see what I have got, and it is all in one place!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Wood has such a calming effect!*
> 
> The last couple of days have been to put it politely, a bit frustrating. I am gathering tools together slowly, so that when we find the right house, I will be able to get up and running in the workshop, reasonably quickly, and from listening to the Locals, and my experiences of living in Spain, power cuts out in the Campo are something you learn to live with, in my case, I like to be prepared, and a Generator, to keep both the house and the workshop ticking over is a must.
> 
> ...


Generators are too noisy anyway, disturbs the quiet thinking process, or some such rubbish.

Not good experience regardless!

Sick em Rex I say !!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Wood has such a calming effect!*
> 
> The last couple of days have been to put it politely, a bit frustrating. I am gathering tools together slowly, so that when we find the right house, I will be able to get up and running in the workshop, reasonably quickly, and from listening to the Locals, and my experiences of living in Spain, power cuts out in the Campo are something you learn to live with, in my case, I like to be prepared, and a Generator, to keep both the house and the workshop ticking over is a must.
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert, I agree noisy, but if it makes the difference between working or not working…


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*No Spindle Sander?...*

A spindle sander is something I have never had in my workshop, although I can see the benefits of having one, in the past I have used a multi-tool with the drum sanding attachments, but at the moment, I haven't even got one of those, and needed to make a circular cut, just a fraction bigger.

It is all too easy to set to, and find that you end up with a misshapen circle, but there is a simple option:










all you need is a length of dowel (slightly smaller than the circle), or in my case the remains of a spade shaft, spray glue, and some sandpaper, fortunately I had all these sitting around the workshop.

I cut the wood to size,using my sliding mitre saw, and then cut a kerf along the section for the sandpaper, again using the same saw.










cut the sandpaper to size, (I just cut it off a roll) finally, spray both the dowel and the sandpaper with glue, and attach the sandpaper, inserting the ends into the kerf, this avoids any problem with the circle being distorted by a seam.










To remove the sandpaper, use a hot-air gun, or the wife's hairdryer to soften the glue, and peel off.

For my next version, I think I would cut the wood longer, and have a handle on each side of the sandpaper, to allow even pressure when sanding, and you could always cut the kerf the entire length of the dowel.

However it works, and it's a darn site cheaper than a spindle sander, even if it does take a bit longer to get the end result!


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *No Spindle Sander?...*
> 
> A spindle sander is something I have never had in my workshop, although I can see the benefits of having one, in the past I have used a multi-tool with the drum sanding attachments, but at the moment, I haven't even got one of those, and needed to make a circular cut, just a fraction bigger.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain phil, I also do not nor have ever had a spindle sander and have always thought they would be handy. Always meant to buy one but something has always come home instead. Last time was a new push mower I think anyway nice solution I will have to try that.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Remove those loose cables from the floor.*

I'm not sure why it is, that those simple things that make life easier always seem to take a back seat, I am in the enviable position that because I only have my micro-workshop, I can spend my time making some of the things I would probably never get around to otherwise.

One of the things that surprised me here in Colombia, is the apparent inability to be able to buy a reel cable, they only seem to sell extension cables 'loose', you can buy a reel separately (a small version of those sold for hosepipes), but they are not sold as a combined item, and that bugs me.

I don't like cables lying around the floor, and if you just hang them on a nail, or a hook, they end up splitting, so it was time to do something about it.

A cable tidy, can be made with any bits of scrap wood, so I used a mixture of pine and ply, as can be seen here:









Its only takes five pieces of wood, 12" of rope, a few screws, two washers, and glue, and tools I used, the Band-saw, Jig-saw, pillar drill, cordless drill, and orbital sander.

Firstly, I cut out the pieces using the Band-saw, then cut the corners using the Jig-saw, and sanded them.Then drilled the Back-board, two holes for the rope to hang it up with, and notched the sides, to take the cable ends when not in use.

Next I glued the cable supports to the Back-board, clamped them and left them to dry, these I then drilled and screwed from the back. The rotating cable retainers were screwed to the supports, using one screw and a washer. Finally the rope was attached to hang the Cable Tidy from the bench.

It probably only took a total of an hour, with a break to allow the glue to dry.









Now at least my cable won't get tangled around my feet, or around the timber in the wood bin.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *Remove those loose cables from the floor.*
> 
> I'm not sure why it is, that those simple things that make life easier always seem to take a back seat, I am in the enviable position that because I only have my micro-workshop, I can spend my time making some of the things I would probably never get around to otherwise.
> 
> ...


Good work, looks tidy. Just a a reminder that cables wound up on a reel can get hot and burn Phil. Not necessarily a problem in your case but good to be aware of a potential problem. I'm not an electrician, but have been warned by one about this.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Remove those loose cables from the floor.*
> 
> I'm not sure why it is, that those simple things that make life easier always seem to take a back seat, I am in the enviable position that because I only have my micro-workshop, I can spend my time making some of the things I would probably never get around to otherwise.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, I agree and if I was using the cable for an extended period or with heavy machinery, I would drop it off the 'Tidy', or unroll my reel if I had one! but as you say, for the few minutes here and there, that I use it at the moment, it won't make much difference. Cheers!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Picture Frames*

If there is one thing I dislike doing, it is making picture frames, but when needs must!...

Following my six year old Colombian Nephew's 'passing out' from Infants School last week, there were obviously a raft of photos, and unfortunately the next stop, was my door, so I had to do some quick thinking, because I no longer had my framing equipment. It was back to my old friend, YouTube, to get some ideas, and the easiest was a video by George Berry, which showed a simple and cheap method of framing.

Firstly I had to prepare the frame, I had to make two frames initially, a 12×8" and a 8 1/2×6", I decided to use some 2×1/2" timber, which I used 'as is' for the large frame, but for the smaller, I cut it down to 1×1/2" using my table saw. I then routed a 1/4" rebate, on the timber before cutting out the parts with the Sliding Compound Mitre Saw.

Now came the time to put Georges method to the test.Take a piece of plywood, or any other sheet material, larger than the frame you want to make. Cut sixteen wedges, four for each corner, I did this on the Bandsaw, and I wasn't too particular about what the finish looked like.

Next, I drew the size of the frame onto the plywood and screwed two of the wedges, one on either side of each corner:









George recommends then using a candle to put some paraffin wax in each corner to stop the frame fixing to the timber sheet, but I didn't have any, so I used a bit of clear plastic bag in each corner (It just peeled off afterwards, with no problem). I glued the pieces and placed them to the lines I had drawn, and then carefully inserted the extra wedges between those screwed to the sheet, and the newly positioned frame, and tapped them secure, one at a time.









An hour later, the glue had set and I had my frame:









Then it was on to the next one. I have just got to give them a light sanding and stain them.

I have to say this was easier than using all the picture framing clamps and straps from the past, and I actually enjoyed it, thanks George… I can't believe I said that whilst smiling!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *Picture Frames*
> 
> If there is one thing I dislike doing, it is making picture frames, but when needs must!...
> 
> ...


Now that is clever! I'll be rigging one of these for boxes. It should make gluing up easier on mitered corners.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *Picture Frames*
> 
> If there is one thing I dislike doing, it is making picture frames, but when needs must!...
> 
> ...


Well done Phil and certainly a good idea. I usually use masking tape which also works very well, but your jig looks even easier.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Picture Frames*
> 
> If there is one thing I dislike doing, it is making picture frames, but when needs must!...
> 
> ...


I used to think I hated making picture frames.
I realized that I hate making MITERS.

A pinned through mortise, or a dovetail joint is easier to make than a miter!

You have a good solution for a finicky joint.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Picture Frames*
> 
> If there is one thing I dislike doing, it is making picture frames, but when needs must!...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. I agree this can be applied to any mitre, you can always make different size wedges to accommodate the frame. The nice thing about it, is that once the wedges are in place, it doesn't move…at all!

I wish I had known about this method years ago, I could have saved myself a fortune in photo frames, I did everything and anything to get out of making them, not any more!


----------



## Paulr (Nov 27, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Picture Frames*
> 
> If there is one thing I dislike doing, it is making picture frames, but when needs must!...
> 
> ...


Thats great phil. Well done.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Grinder Stand or Piece of Furniture?*

Having a shortage of bench space, I decided that I needed to create a space for the bench grinder, and not wanting to damage any walls in the apartment, I decided a dedicated Grinder Stand was called for, but not away floor storage space.

After hunting for a while, I found what I was looking for on Woodstore.net it hardly reduced the floor space at all.

To make this you only need half a sheet of 3/4" plywood, I used pine, as it was cheaper, and some scraps of birch ply for the top and shelf, that I had in the wood bin.









Yet another simple project, it only took a couple of hours at the most, the only tools needed are, a circular saw, jigsaw, and a drill, if you want to follow the detailed plan, and make it into a piece of furniture to sit in the workshop, then you will need a router as well, but I just wanted, well made and functional.

I also used my rip fence jig, of which there are many examples, and I came across a circular saw guide on YouTube which has been very useful:









As you can see, I don't have the best of memories, so writing on them saves having to make them again, or throwing them away as scrap!

With these two guides, it did away with having to put together the table saw, and it didn't take much time, the only problem with my Circular Skilsaw is that the dust/chip vent fires it straight into your face if you are left handed, there is no way to attach a hose, but otherwise, it was great.

To get the arc at the bottom of the stand, I used the top from the Dog's food bin, and then used the jigsaw to cut it out.

Then it was just a case of glue and screw, to get the backboard joined to the sides, I clamped a block to the side, and then the backboard to the block, it was like having an extra pair of hands, and made life a lot easier.










I kept pretty much to the plan, the only deviation being to incline the shelf slightly towards the back board, so anything placed on it wouldn't roll off onto the floor. I didn't see the point in rounding off edges etc., it does what I want it to do, and sits against a wall alongside my bench, so I am not going to catch myself on corners. I rather spend that time getting on with the next project.


----------



## fd_cox (Jan 31, 2014)

PhilBello said:


> *Grinder Stand or Piece of Furniture?*
> 
> Having a shortage of bench space, I decided that I needed to create a space for the bench grinder, and not wanting to damage any walls in the apartment, I decided a dedicated Grinder Stand was called for, but not away floor storage space.
> 
> ...


Sweet little stand


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*E-Reader Stand*

My wife and I both use E-Readers, myself, because there are a limited number of paper books available, and my Wife, because books in Colombia are horrendously expensive. Anyway I digress… My wife wanted a stand for hers, so she could read it comfortably in bed, without having to hold it all the time.

So I came up with a simple design, made of scrap wood lying around the workshop, in this case, some 3/4" ply for the back support, 6mm MDF for the backboard and front strips, and some pine for the side and bottom spacers.










I won't go into dimensions, because every E-Reader is different, but I ensured the side spacers were a snug fit, and allowed 2mm extra depth so that the Reader would slide in and out without a problem. I stained all the parts before assembly, so I apologise for it not being that easy to see, and after gluing the side and bottom spacers, I then attached the front 6mm strips, to keep the Reader in place.










Finally, I attached the back support, by gluing and screwing, using 5/8" screws. The triangle is angled backward, both to make the Reader easier to see, and to create a good balance, again the angle depends on what is comfortable for you.










I was a bit worried that one support would not be sufficient, when stood on a soft surface, such as a bed, but it works well.

Now I am going back to jigs, and the first will be a taper jig.


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *E-Reader Stand*
> 
> My wife and I both use E-Readers, myself, because there are a limited number of paper books available, and my Wife, because books in Colombia are horrendously expensive. Anyway I digress… My wife wanted a stand for hers, so she could read it comfortably in bed, without having to hold it all the time.
> 
> ...


Love it! I have a purse reader for my commute and an older one for reading before bed so this will be good for the home one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *E-Reader Stand*
> 
> My wife and I both use E-Readers, myself, because there are a limited number of paper books available, and my Wife, because books in Colombia are horrendously expensive. Anyway I digress… My wife wanted a stand for hers, so she could read it comfortably in bed, without having to hold it all the time.
> 
> ...


Simple designs many time just work out the best, great project


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *E-Reader Stand*
> 
> My wife and I both use E-Readers, myself, because there are a limited number of paper books available, and my Wife, because books in Colombia are horrendously expensive. Anyway I digress… My wife wanted a stand for hers, so she could read it comfortably in bed, without having to hold it all the time.
> 
> ...


Thank you both for the comments!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Table Saw Taper Jig*

When it came to making wooden wedges, my efforts were always hit and miss, however because hopefully, in the New Year sometime, we will finally be in the position to buy our own place, and one that needs a bit of work, I thought I had better start getting prepared.

One of the things I will need, will be shims for putting in door frames, I have to be honest when it comes to finding tools or accessories you need, here in Colombia, it is very hit and miss. The reason I keep being given is,' why sell things to make the job easier, because it will cut the hours a Tradesman spends on a job, and thus his salary'... OK, I can see the logic behind that, but it doesn't help the rest of us.

Having watched a number of YouTube videos by those channels I subscribe to, I decided that the Table Saw Taper Jig that would be the most helpful on this occasion was by John Heisz, he has his own site at ibuildit.ca and you can see how the Jig is built Here. There is also a free Sketchup plan…Thanks John!

Again this is something that can be made from scrap wood, lying about the workshop, the only things you might have to buy are some bolts.

I started by cutting out the parts










The only parts that could take a bit of time are the two multi-position clamps, but I cheated, I had just purchased 'Big Print' a software program created by Matthias Wandel, where you can upload a photo of a part, enter a measurement, and the project is ready to print off as real size template, what a time saver…Thanks Matthias! Once these were cut out, using the compound mitre saw, I glued and clamped, the clamp support rails, after which I screwed them to ensure they weren't going to come apart.










Believe it or not the hardest part of the whole project was trying to find fully threaded 1/4" coach bolts, half threaded no problem, so in the end I gave up and used 5/16", it doesn't really matter, it was just that I had done everything to plan, and then gone to buy the bolts, but by running a 5/16" drill bit through all the holes, the matter was put to bed, I have just got to find some wing nuts now ( I have got 1/4" !!)










If you forget the running about I did for the bolts, the whole project only took a couple of hours, and now I can make my shims, wedges, or anything else of a triangular shape that I need. I am very pleased with the finished Jig, and I am sure it will get plenty of use.










Yes, you will have noticed that my make-shift table saw table had been confined to the scrap bin, I was finding that I wanted to use the router far more, so it made more sense to look for a second hand table saw, I found a Craftsman cheap, and it does the job, just even less space in the micro-workshop now!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Table Saw Taper Jig*
> 
> When it came to making wooden wedges, my efforts were always hit and miss, however because hopefully, in the New Year sometime, we will finally be in the position to buy our own place, and one that needs a bit of work, I thought I had better start getting prepared.
> 
> ...


I know sites want to make money, but I do object when someone is inserting commercial links into my Blog, they are only visible when I am not signed in, which is even more annoying. This is the first time I have noticed this, my objection is that it detracts from the links I insert to give credit to those who have helped me out on a project.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Happy Christmas and Best Wishes for the New Year to One and All!*

I decided to make some last minute stocking fillers for family and friends, this year it was Cheese Boards, I bought some hardwood sheets from HomeCenter, unfortunately there was no description as to what wood was used to make up these sheets, but it had a nice grain.To make the process easier, I decided to make a another Spindle Sander which could be used on the Pillar Drill, or as is described in 'The Family Handyman', a drum sander.










The idea being this is clamped on the Pillar drill table, and the dust is drawn into the box and out into the collector, this was the easy part. But I haven't got a drum sanding attachment, so off I went, and Colombia being Colombia, no one had heard of a 2-3" drum sander, they all offered me a dremel attachment, sorry not big enough!

I decided that the only option was to make one, I used the same technique as my previous hand held one, I cut a section off a spade shaft, using the Pillar Drill, I bore a hole through the centre for a 4" carriage bolt, and then cut a kerf in the drum to insert the sand paper, unfortunately it didn't work, I think probably because there was no give in the drum, it looked good, but it was not the answer.










A cup of coffee and a couple of headache tablets later, I decided that by cutting them out using the jigsaw, a bit of hand sanding. and then using my 1/4" round over router bit, the job could be done, although not perfect, it would pass inspection.

So having completed six cheese boards, and oiled them with a couple of coats of mineral oil, they were ready for Santa to take to the recipients!










That left me with one final task before Christmas, and that was to make a set of place mats for myself. Unfortunately I have a dog who is on the destructive side when not supervised, and last week he helped himself to everything on the dining room table whilst we were out, and I mean everything, the rafia place mats were chewed, the wooden coaster eaten, paper serviettes, I'm still waiting for them to re-appear! and the box of Christmas biscuits lay open on the floor and half eaten…I think you get the picture!

So I decided that the mats would of a size to accommodate both a plate and glass with cutlery, hopefully if my four legged friend tried the same again, he would get nothing more than a headache, as they came off the table!
they ended up 36cm x 25cm, and were made in the same way as the cheese boards.









This certainly wasn't a project to tax any wood worker, unless of course you include trying to buy the tools you need here in Colombia, hopefully things will improve with time, I had similar problems when I first lived in Spain, but with supply and demand things changed for the better, I am sure that will happen here as well.

A very Happy Christmas to everyone, see you again after the Festivities!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Happy Christmas and Best Wishes for the New Year to One and All!*
> 
> I decided to make some last minute stocking fillers for family and friends, this year it was Cheese Boards, I bought some hardwood sheets from HomeCenter, unfortunately there was no description as to what wood was used to make up these sheets, but it had a nice grain.To make the process easier, I decided to make a another Spindle Sander which could be used on the Pillar Drill, or as is described in 'The Family Handyman', a drum sander.
> 
> ...


Good Luck and a great New Year!

Looking forward to your projects and evolution as a woodworker.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*A belated Happy New Year to Everyone!*

I hope that everyone, enjoyed their festive period with Family and friends, I have to say, getting back to normality from tomorrow (Today is another Public Holiday!) will be a pleasure!

I am afraid that Woodwork has had to take a back seat for a while, the sale of my House in Spain went through, between Christmas and New Year, at the moment I am busy trying to get the paperwork correct, in order to transfer the funds to Colombia, and due to the anti money laundering laws, that is no easy matter, the paper trail has to be continuous, and I just need one more set, and I think I am there.

Our next task is to find a home here, and one with either a workshop ready made, or the space to put one, so as much as I would like to spend more time in the existing micro workshop, a family home is a priority.

I will be back as soon as things are sorted, and setting up a new workshop will be part of this tale!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *A belated Happy New Year to Everyone!*
> 
> I hope that everyone, enjoyed their festive period with Family and friends, I have to say, getting back to normality from tomorrow (Today is another Public Holiday!) will be a pleasure!
> 
> ...


BEST WISHES ON YOUR JOURNEY!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A belated Happy New Year to Everyone!*
> 
> I hope that everyone, enjoyed their festive period with Family and friends, I have to say, getting back to normality from tomorrow (Today is another Public Holiday!) will be a pleasure!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*The next stage...Pros and Cons*

We have finally bought a house, unfortunately it hasn't got a workshop, but there is room to construct a small workshop on site.

So the plan is to have the work completed on the house, which should take two months, we should be able to move in after the first month, at which stage I will use a bedroom as previously, but when work is completed, I am having a 6m x 4m workshop built, the advantage in my case, is the weather, which should allow me to move the work outside whenever I want to, the workshop itself will give me security for my tools.

The major problem I am going to have is that the views from both the workshop window, and the garden, may mean that not much woodwork gets done!

So for the time being, my tools are going to be moving back and to between the apartment and the house, and other than working on the house, all projects remain on standby.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *The next stage...Pros and Cons*
> 
> We have finally bought a house, unfortunately it hasn't got a workshop, but there is room to construct a small workshop on site.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Take your time.

Neighbors? Consider extra insulation. 2×6 rather than 2×4 walls? Will stabilize the inside of shop, and reduce noise. Take advantage of the light but if it is an external building windows reduce security for tools.

Outlets and power are forethought ides as well.

Sorry to give advise, but it is what I do…..LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *The next stage...Pros and Cons*
> 
> We have finally bought a house, unfortunately it hasn't got a workshop, but there is room to construct a small workshop on site.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Tom, I appreciate it, but you are preaching to the converted, a 30 yr Cop!!  the walls will be of thick block anyway, the window will run the length of the bench, to give excellent light, it will have an external grill and inside shutters, the weakspot if there is one will be the metal door, but I intend to alarm it anyway, you can only do so much.

Regarding power, I am lucky there is already a power supply to the bottom of the garden, I might have to uprate the cables, but fortunately the Father in Law is an Electrician, so hopefully I will get Family rates.

I don't think noise will be a factor, if you heard the volume of the music coming out of just about every house over here, you would know what I mean.

Thanks again


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*On the Way!*

The work on the house is coming to an end, and then the work begins to build the workshop, they are already digging out the footings:










Unfortunately, I have had to reduce the size of the Shop to 6m x 3.5m, however the intention is to cover the parking area, which will give me an area three times the size, so the Shop itself will become the area for machinery.

Getting there…slowly!


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

PhilBello said:


> *On the Way!*
> 
> The work on the house is coming to an end, and then the work begins to build the workshop, they are already digging out the footings:
> 
> ...


News flash - the work on the house never ends!!!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *On the Way!*
> 
> The work on the house is coming to an end, and then the work begins to build the workshop, they are already digging out the footings:
> 
> ...


Phil,

Don't do like me. Didn't go the extra mile in my floor. If you plan on being there for awhile, overbuild! I did a new reinforced concrete floor for my machine shed extension and I sealed it. No problems with this part of the shop.

One step at a time gets us to the top of the ladder.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *On the Way!*
> 
> The work on the house is coming to an end, and then the work begins to build the workshop, they are already digging out the footings:
> 
> ...


Hi Jim, don't I know it, but this is work done by others, then it is my turn!!!

Thanks Tom, I don't think this shop will be going far, it is being built on top of the base of the old Finca, it took them two days to dig out the bit you can see, so I think we have gone for overkill, but as you say, think strong!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Work is underway*

The work on the workshop came to an abrupt halt as a more pressing problem with the house reared it's ugly head, however that has now been sorted, and work is now back on schedule… more or less!










It doesn't help that only large National Companies in Colombia have any machinery to help out, locally everything is done by hand, including bulk concrete mixing. I am told there are two reasons for this, one that it keeps more people in employment, and the second, anyone with half decent tools, can wave good-bye to them, as they will be stolen within minutes, if on a site.










At last I can see what my workshop will look like, it will be a while before I move in, because I am going to wait for the concrete floor to dry out, and then I will tile it, before putting any tools in there, so for the moment, I continue to use one of the bedrooms as a workshop!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Work is underway*
> 
> The work on the workshop came to an abrupt halt as a more pressing problem with the house reared it's ugly head, however that has now been sorted, and work is now back on schedule… more or less!
> 
> ...


Phil,

Interesting laying of the bricks/blocks. Is that a window on the side? Looks like it will be pretty secure?

Another step closer.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Work is underway*
> 
> The work on the workshop came to an abrupt halt as a more pressing problem with the house reared it's ugly head, however that has now been sorted, and work is now back on schedule… more or less!
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, definitely getting there!... Yes, it is a 2m x 1m window, which will be above the bench, giving me plenty of natural light, and there will be security bars outside and a blind inside. I am also having a roller door fitted, to give more space, and so there is no problem with the wind blowing the doors. Once the building is finished it will be rendered, which will tidy it up a bit.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Work is underway*
> 
> The work on the workshop came to an abrupt halt as a more pressing problem with the house reared it's ugly head, however that has now been sorted, and work is now back on schedule… more or less!
> 
> ...


Phil,

Planning well! I opted for security with small widows. Really hard to get through? LOL! Have two rows of flourescent lamps, but sun coming through the small widow in the steel door is a hundred times better. Hindsight?

What type of roof is planned?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Work is underway*
> 
> The work on the workshop came to an abrupt halt as a more pressing problem with the house reared it's ugly head, however that has now been sorted, and work is now back on schedule… more or less!
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, light was my main priority, because in Spain, my workshop lacked natural light, and it is something I wanted to rectify this time.

If nothing changes before that stage, the roof will be wood batten and board, topped with felt and spanish tiles to match both the house and neighbours buildings. The workshop will also have an alarm system, I haven't yet decided whether to tie it into the house system, or have an independent alarm.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*It has taken a while and still not finished!*

Well…I have to admit that I didn't think I would be away from the site for so long, it has taken a while to get the workshop up and running, and there is still work in progress, I need to organise an area for wood storage, and at the moment, I am looking at the roof area for that.

However it is still going to be some time before I can spend quality time in the workshop, I am still working flat out on the house, and unfortunately also having to redo some of the work done by the Builders, which is infuriating.

We are off on holiday next week for a fortnight, to unwind before we burn out, but I just wanted to touch base, and put a series of photos to show the workshop build start to finish.





















































































































I have got a major woodwork project coming up, I found that our Kiosko/Gazebo was not as safe as it looked, I had the Builders tile the roof, and with the weight, the whole thing nearly ended up in the swimming pool, so we had a late night emergency tile removal!!! As a result soon after the return from holidays, I am going to take down the old Kiosko and build a new one, just retaining the support corner posts.









I will keep a record of the build.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *It has taken a while and still not finished!*
> 
> Well…I have to admit that I didn't think I would be away from the site for so long, it has taken a while to get the workshop up and running, and there is still work in progress, I need to organise an area for wood storage, and at the moment, I am looking at the roof area for that.
> 
> ...


Stucco on the brick. Nice. Should be pretty cool in there? Oh yeah the two big wheels shop piece is a nice tool! LOL!

You caught it, which is better than being under it and catching it? LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Getting back into a routine*

Having taken my Wife over to the UK for a couple of weeks to meet the family, it has been hard to get back into a routine, I have done a couple of small jobs, one of our neighbours had been helpful, and let our Builders work from her garden, so I had promised her a new house name plaque, when I was straight, it has only taken three months!...










I haven't a clue what the timber is, it is a hardwood, but I am still getting used to the different wood types available, in Colombia, it didn't take too long, I selected a font from the computer, using Matthias Wandel's BigPrint I entered the size I needed for the timber I had, and it printed it off on three sheets of paper, here is where I seem to differ from many woodworkers, they appear to prefer then sticking the template to the wood, and routing it in situ, I on the other hand, prefer to take a few minutes longer, I place carbon paper under the template, and trace out the letters, remove the template and rout the timber direct, less mess!

I would then normally burn the inside of the letters with a pyrography kit, but that is something still on my shopping list, two and a half years after arriving in Colombia! so I use a permanent black marker, and then three coats of varnish.

That done, and presented to the recipient, I decided it was time to do some more work on arranging the workshop, and I desperately needed some more storage space for timber. I had some metal parts from a bunkbed the previous owner had obtained from the local prison, and a number of hardwood planks he had filled with nails and covered in paint, I had removed the nails, so decided that with the metal struts as side supports, I would use the timber for legs and cross supports.

Because storage space is at a premium, I didn't want to sacrifice any to make room for this rack, so I have made the first bay one metre high, then it sits above what was in the space originally. I have then used some rough timber to make cross supports between the metal sides, to rest the timber on, a good afternoons work, but why stop there? so I had a total clean out, and reorganisation, jigs put on the wall, machinery moved around to make better use of space, and a good brush and hoover. Now it is looking more like a working shop!





































The timber is not sagging, it is badly warped construction timber, from being left lying in the garden, for I don't know how long, I am going to keep turning it, in the hope I can reduce the warp, if not, I will use it for small projects.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Getting back into a routine*
> 
> Having taken my Wife over to the UK for a couple of weeks to meet the family, it has been hard to get back into a routine, I have done a couple of small jobs, one of our neighbours had been helpful, and let our Builders work from her garden, so I had promised her a new house name plaque, when I was straight, it has only taken three months!...
> 
> ...


Phil,

Good to see you're using that new shop.

I'm guessing you will find common woods there that would be exotic woods here.

Wrapping in plastic can help stabilize the wood. But maybe you can go with the warp…"More power Scottie!"

Oh yeah I'm jealous of that floor. LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Now for the serious stuff!*

I have been full of good intentions, but something always seems to crop up to stop the bigger projects getting under way, however I think I am clear to get started on rebuilding the kiosko / gazebo. It was my intention to get under way last week, but we had to have a couple of Mango trees removed, one at the front and another at the back of the house, for fruit trees they were big, taller than the house, and that was a worry, because I didn't want any damage done to the house whilst felling the trees.

In the end a neighbour came to do the job, machete in one hand and chainsaw in the other, I was his can lad, there was no way I was going any higher than a ladder, I don't like heights at the best of times, but it was no problem for him, he went up the tree as if it was second nature, swinging from branch to branch, chopping them carefully with his machete, as he got lower, he hopped down, and changed the machete for the chainsaw, and back up he went, I have to say, that Health & Safety doesn't exist out in the sticks, I cringed more than once, but in five hours both trees had been removed, that was some going!

Over the last few days I have been stripping paint from the kiosko supporting posts, they seem to be OK, and hopefully, unless something goes wrong, they will stay in place and be used for the new kiosko.










As you can see it is nice timber, that had been covered up by brown paint, that looks terrible, philistines! the quality of the woodwork was terrible, it is a miracle the structure hasn't fallen down already.



















As you can see, I have little choice but to dismantle and rebuild the structure, before it falls on someone, so hopefully this is the last time you will see this in it's current form.










Yesterday, I paid a visit to the timber yard, and ordered the timbers required to make the structural frame, I didn't want to buy the roof cladding, because it would have had to sit outside, and we are having tropical storms nearly every night, which wouldn't do it much good. However the main structure will be made from Abarco (Colombian Mahogany), this is nice timber to work with, and long lasting, here this is the timber to use for exterior construction.

Today, I decided that I needed to do something to rectify a current problem, my workshop seems to be filling up faster than I can build storage, as a result, there is little space left for supporting timbers etc. when working, and yet this can easily be done by a simple sawhorse, as I had a quantity of reclaimed timber lying about, I decided to use that, I still haven't worked out what it is, just that it is hard wood.

I cut all the pieces, out of 3 1/2" x 1 1/2" with the exception of the top which was 6" x 1 1/2", unfortunately I am a bit short on long screws, so decided to use 4" nails, The first bent in two, I double checked the timber, no foreign bodies embedded, nail number two went the same way as number one!

The wood is that hard, you can't just nail it, so I drilled first, I have to say, I do this as a matter of course with screws, but not nails, even so I found I had to use my lump hammer to get them home, that is some timber! However eventually it was done, and because it is so heavy, sturdy, and made out of material that puts many metals to shame, it can live outside, and not clutter up the workshop…result!

Fingers crossed I can get underway this week, my intention is to prepare most of the timbers in the workshop, before stripping off the old roof, I can use the parking area, which is concrete to lay out, if this works out, it will mean little or no disruption to family life!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Now for the serious stuff!*
> 
> I have been full of good intentions, but something always seems to crop up to stop the bigger projects getting under way, however I think I am clear to get started on rebuilding the kiosko / gazebo. It was my intention to get under way last week, but we had to have a couple of Mango trees removed, one at the front and another at the back of the house, for fruit trees they were big, taller than the house, and that was a worry, because I didn't want any damage done to the house whilst felling the trees.
> 
> ...


What a job this is, congrats


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Now for the serious stuff!*
> 
> I have been full of good intentions, but something always seems to crop up to stop the bigger projects getting under way, however I think I am clear to get started on rebuilding the kiosko / gazebo. It was my intention to get under way last week, but we had to have a couple of Mango trees removed, one at the front and another at the back of the house, for fruit trees they were big, taller than the house, and that was a worry, because I didn't want any damage done to the house whilst felling the trees.
> 
> ...


Phil,

I'd love to have your construction lumber! I had an old carpenter tell me after I'd built a deck out of cypress ( still a little green) that I should have used some wheel grease. "He learned that as a carpenter in Roosevelt times. He told me after drilling and pounding 20 penny nail spikes.

Wax for screws, grease for nails?

I've built a wooden awning for a poorly designed ac unit that sits under an eave from my shop roof.

Looks like he next project is a wood shed? LOL!

Hope you have good homeowners insurance in case your neighbor falls?

Just repaired the floor joists and floor under my second floor toilet which had a broken cast iron flange. That caused falling plaster. Sigh.

Good to see your doing woodworking. Patience is one of the 4 P's of woodworking. LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Kiosko phase 1*

Last night the timber finally arrived










As soon as I can get, or make the broken part for my table saw I will be underway, I have a lead on that locally, so may have some idea later today, in the mean time, I need to sort out the timbers and number them, so I know what is for where, otherwise I know I will end up cutting the wrong piece!

Some of the timber posts are for another project, I will probably complete first to give me more room on the kiosko, and that is to erect posts and planking for some privacy fencing in the garden, it is one thing with Colombians, where Gringos are concerned, they are very nosey!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Kiosko phase 1*
> 
> Last night the timber finally arrived
> 
> ...


Best of Luck in this Phil.

Looks like you have the timber in a safe place. Have fun makin shavins!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Kiosko phase 1*
> 
> Last night the timber finally arrived
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, I'm sure I will make more than a few shavings, and not all of them intentional…lol


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Slow start*

I thought I had built up enough tools to complete most tasks, as I said in my last post, I am starting, by erecting fencing, to make more room in the workshop to work on the Kiosko roof, I have been brought to a grinding halt by the lack of a 5/8" drill bit, I have a masonry one, but also need one for wood.

However some of the cutting got underway, I used my sliding compound mitre saw to cut the posts, but I haven't got a mitre station, so what do I do, to be honest I haven't even got the space for one, even with collapsing sides, in the workshop, my post are 4m long, so even with a mitre station I would be struggling.

I do most of my big work, on the parking area, which is flat concrete, and conveniently, outside the workshop, so the obvious solution was to improvise:










Two blocks of mahogany with a strip of ply on top, brought the blocks to the exact height of the mitre saw, problem solved, bring on the 6m posts!!! long or short I can cut away to my hearts content, and two wooden blocks take up far less storage space than a mitre station, and cheaper to.

It looks like tomorrow will have to be a trip to Homecenter!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Slow start*
> 
> I thought I had built up enough tools to complete most tasks, as I said in my last post, I am starting, by erecting fencing, to make more room in the workshop to work on the Kiosko roof, I have been brought to a grinding halt by the lack of a 5/8" drill bit, I have a masonry one, but also need one for wood.
> 
> ...


Phil,

It's a new place, a new house, and you haven't built up your spare stuff. I might suggest you make some hinged saw horses. My dad made some that were simple. Made with 3/4 stock and screwed together and strap hinges and chains for hardware. They collapsed and could be placed one inside the other and mounted on a wall. I purchased the metal collapsible ones eons ago and they have been my outdoor workbenches for construction, hand planning and of course sanding.

If it's not too expensive you might want to buy a set of spade bits???? LOL!

The Japanese woodworker of old would find a place under a treee and set up shop. And look what they could do.

Have fun at the Boxstore!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Slow start*
> 
> I thought I had built up enough tools to complete most tasks, as I said in my last post, I am starting, by erecting fencing, to make more room in the workshop to work on the Kiosko roof, I have been brought to a grinding halt by the lack of a 5/8" drill bit, I have a masonry one, but also need one for wood.
> 
> ...


Tom,

I'm starting to realise that what you say is correct, I think age is catching up with me, I think I have the tool, then remember I did have…when I lived in Spain!

I have a saw horse, made from some of the reclaimed hardwood found in the garden, consequently it takes up no room in the workshop, because it lives outside!








I wouldn't want to shift it too far, it is too heavy, for a second one I use the rear of my trailer!
I thought I had a good set of spade bits, 1/4" - 1" unfortunately not a 5/8" it's always the way. As for the Japanese, well I HAVE got one of their saws, excellent bit of kit, but I know what you mean.

Have a good day! 

never mind it gives me an excuse for a run out on the motorcycle today!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *Slow start*
> 
> I thought I had built up enough tools to complete most tasks, as I said in my last post, I am starting, by erecting fencing, to make more room in the workshop to work on the Kiosko roof, I have been brought to a grinding halt by the lack of a 5/8" drill bit, I have a masonry one, but also need one for wood.
> 
> ...


My back hurt just from looking at your miter saw setup Phil. I'm glad you're on to the sawhorse solution now.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Main Project on hold!*

It appears that our beloved President Santos has given us duff information, a couple of months ago, we were warned to expect El Niño, nine months of dry arrid weather, the last week has seen the return of the rainy season, and that is not just the odd shower, so I think our second winter of the year has arrived, which is not what I need at the moment.

Unless the weather breaks and we have a decent spell, I am going to have to put the kiosko roof replacement on hold, I haven't got sufficient space in the workshop to do all the work inside. 

However this does mean that the other projects will all get done. I have finished constructing all the privacy screen fencing around the property.









This is just one section, I have used mahogany for the posts and pine construction lumber for the rails.

The problem in Colombia, is that they don't sell the metal post bases, so I had to have them fabricated, which makes them comparatively expensive! they rather dig a hole and concrete the post in.

I am in the process of erecting a post and rail fence on the exterior staircase landing, both to make it safer when coming down from upstairs, and to stop the dog taking shortcuts across the flower border!

I have got to replace the wooden supports from the balcony, holding up the roof. When the second floor was built, for some reason the Builder used second hand scrap wood as the supports, I have bought a couple of second hand acrow-props to support the roof whilst I remove the old timber and insert the new, it is just getting around to doing it.

I have also promised to build a new bed and some other furniture, but what do I do with all the 4m timbers lined up down the middle of the workshop in the mean time, I did look at a pulley system and put them up high, but there are too many, it would be too much for the roof. I will probably have to totally reorganise the workshop to accomodate them, unless we get a break in the weather!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Main Project on hold!*
> 
> It appears that our beloved President Santos has given us duff information, a couple of months ago, we were warned to expect El Niño, nine months of dry arrid weather, the last week has seen the return of the rainy season, and that is not just the odd shower, so I think our second winter of the year has arrived, which is not what I need at the moment.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I'm guessing you will eventually adjust to the weather? LOL! And to the way things may or may not get done.

Minnesota is also expecting rain for the next week. ( The grass has been shutting down it's been dry here. )I'd rather rain than snow. Listening to a weather scientist yesterday was enlightening. Extreme ranges in temperature from 40 degrees below zero Fahrenheit to 120 degrees above last year. Icebergs on the northern lakes with pieces of them still floating in in August?

I have to look at the steps I achieve rather than the whole project. It helps me to be more energized. You're doing well. Looks good!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Main Project on hold!*
> 
> It appears that our beloved President Santos has given us duff information, a couple of months ago, we were warned to expect El Niño, nine months of dry arrid weather, the last week has seen the return of the rainy season, and that is not just the odd shower, so I think our second winter of the year has arrived, which is not what I need at the moment.
> 
> ...


Ha! Ha! I'll answer to any name Tom! after 30 years in the Police, Paul is fine  only ribbing you…

I've accustomed to the weather here, we have similar temperatures all year round in this part of Colombia, the only way you know when the it is summer or winter, is the colour of the sky, and whether it is dry or wet! it is certainly different to what I was used to, only having two seasons twice a year on three month cycles is strange, but after nearly three years I have got used to it.

If I have to wait until November to get the kiosko roof done, then so be it!

Cheers Phil


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Main Project on hold!*
> 
> It appears that our beloved President Santos has given us duff information, a couple of months ago, we were warned to expect El Niño, nine months of dry arrid weather, the last week has seen the return of the rainy season, and that is not just the odd shower, so I think our second winter of the year has arrived, which is not what I need at the moment.
> 
> ...


My apologies, I was reading Paul Sellers blog befoe I responded to your email notice. My reasons/excuses are O.L.D and ADHD.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Project or Blog?*

I debated where to put this, then decided to stick with my Blog!

I had a makeshift lumber rack made out of an old prison bunk-bed frame, it did it's job, but it took up too much space, then last week I watched Jay Bates from Jays Custom Creations, construct a simple lumber rack made from 2×4s and metal conduit on YouTube, and that spurred me on to build a new rack.

I hitched up the trailer and went off to Homecenter, bought a stack of 2×4s and some other timber for other projects, also I bought lengths of 3/4" EMTconduit at the equivalent of $5 for 3m.

Back home, I marked out the wall for the wooden uprights









Then cut the 2×4s to 1.6m lengths, I am a bit restricted by the height of the roof, and I wanted to have the space underneath for storing other items.









I now had to keep working whether I wanted to or not, my garage floor was a tip









I could hardly move about to get my tools.

To drill the holes for the conduit at an angle, Jay uses a pillar drill table he constructed that tilts, I have nothing like that, I just used a block of scrap wood, it seems to have worked.









Putting the uprights on the wall was a pain, I could have done with another pair of hands, but you can overcome anything if you think about it









My original intention was to put up six uprights, and give good support for 3m lengths, then I thought I was wasting space, because, it is not often I have 3m lengths in store, they come in and get cut, it is just that I have all the mahogany for the kiosko, once that goes, I wont need the storage. so I have reduced it to support 2.5m, and for now I will keep turning the longer timbers. The five uprights are fixed using panel fixers, I have never had the dubious pleasure of stud walls, both the house and workshop are constructed out of block, which has it's own disadvantages, because they are hollow.

I managed to get the uprights fixed









Then I thought I was on the final straight, cut the Conduit, and it would be done, I cut the first length and went to install them…too big!! I couldn't believe it, out came the tape measure, despite the labels stuck on the tubes stating 3/4" they were in fact 7/8". What was I to do, I couldn't enlarge the holes, because the fasteners were at the bottom of each, I had no option, it was back to Homecenter, which is about 25 minutes away.

At Homecenter, they accepted that the pipes were wrongly labelled, in fact they knew about the problem, and agreed to exchange, but initially said they wouldn't change the one I had cut, but on seeing the steam coming from my ears, they changed their tune, and I came away with 1/2" conduit at $3 each, which in fact is 3/4" !!!

Back home, I just wanted to get the project finished, so I cut the conduit, and then filled it with timber, the only difference between mine and Jay's is the bottom row, only has 8" pipes, to take trim.










I was somewhat apprehensive about the overall weight, with most of it being mahogany, but 24hrs later it is still attached to the wall.

As a result, I now have more floor space, and more lumber storage, so I have won all round, thanks Jay!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Project or Blog?*
> 
> I debated where to put this, then decided to stick with my Blog!
> 
> ...


Phil. "Once that goes I won't need the storage." Where have I heard that before? Necessity is the mother of invention. You're going to be one inventive guy! LOL! Good luck.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Project or Blog?*
> 
> I debated where to put this, then decided to stick with my Blog!
> 
> ...


I did about the same thing, but I took my "uprights" all the way to the floor so that some of the weight would transfer to the foundation and not over stress the studs.
I made my brackets out of left over 2×4's and OSB gussets. 
I have hung my weight from each one, so with out getting out the slide rule, I figure that I'm good for around 500 Lbs. per shelf
Oh yeah, when I built the shop I knew that the lumber rack would be on that wall, so I used 2×6 studs and double blocking.
You have a good looking storage system … but you will always wonder why you didn't build it a bit bigger …


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Project or Blog?*
> 
> I debated where to put this, then decided to stick with my Blog!
> 
> ...


Tom, Mike, thanks for the comments, you are right of course, you always want more room, I would liked to have built a bigger shop, but I had to keep the wife happy so 6m x 3.5m was all I got, and to be honest, the amount of work I do now, and with the outside space, that is fine. When I think I started out in a 8' x 6' wooden shed 35 years ago, I should be grateful, I haven't gone back to that!!


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

PhilBello said:


> *Project or Blog?*
> 
> I debated where to put this, then decided to stick with my Blog!
> 
> ...


your 2×4's look better than the [email protected] we get around here.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Project or Blog?*
> 
> I debated where to put this, then decided to stick with my Blog!
> 
> ...





> your 2×4 s look better than the [email protected] we get around here.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Don't you believe it! I had to go through the whole stock to find these few, most are like bananas, and because it is imported costs more than the mahogany!


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

PhilBello said:


> *Project or Blog?*
> 
> I debated where to put this, then decided to stick with my Blog!
> 
> ...


mmmmm mahogany


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Project or Blog?*
> 
> I debated where to put this, then decided to stick with my Blog!
> 
> ...





> mmmmm mahogany
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Yes…I am lucky, they use mahogany here like we had to use pine in Europe, I love working with it!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Project or Blog?*
> 
> I debated where to put this, then decided to stick with my Blog!
> 
> ...


I'm really surprised that your conduit is in fractions of an inch instead of metric in Colombia … But I am curious, are you measuring the inside diameter or the outside????
The 3/4" conduit is 3/4" on the *inside* (ID) plus the wall thickness (OD), (as is water pipe).


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Project or Blog?*
> 
> I debated where to put this, then decided to stick with my Blog!
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, you can measure either the inside or the outside, and neither is the correct size, and the annoying part is that the Store knew that!

As for Metric or Imperial, Colombia has an identity crisis, they don't know which they want to use, glaziers use imperial, plumbers use metric, but shopping for parts is frustrating, go to Homecenter for timber, and some is in imperial and some metric dependingh where they bought it themselves, if I want anything cut, I have to remember to give them inches.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Project or Blog?*
> 
> I debated where to put this, then decided to stick with my Blog!
> 
> ...


Phil,

When frustrated think "Tom's in Minnesota" then laugh a lot!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Project or Blog?*
> 
> I debated where to put this, then decided to stick with my Blog!
> 
> ...


*EGADS* ...


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Pipe Clamps!*

Our second winter of the year is definitely here, just as warm, but plenty of storms! So the Kiosk roof is on hold now, probably until November, when we are back to summer again.

In the mean time, all woodwork came to a halt a little over a week ago, with the arrival of a new family member, a four legged one, we wanted a companion for our schnauzer, so took on a rescue dog, that had been abused, the first three days we thought it was the biggest mistake we had made, he is only a small collie cross, but he made life hell for our other dog, and we thought he would have to go back, but then the light switch came on, and fortunately now they are bosom buddies, and I have been able to get back to some woodwork.

I have been spending my time making jigs, my wall is now plastered with them, and they are all getting used. As I have mentioned before, I have been looking for pipe clamps, but those here in Colombia are ridiculously expensive, and I cannot even warrant importing just the parts and buying the pipes here due to cost, then yesterday I came upon what seemed an easy way to make my own Pipe Clamps in Pinterest from an article in Popular Science June 1960;










OK it says to make the wooden parts from 4" timber, but I have 3"X3" mahogany, and thought I could adapt the design to use that. I also had some EMT conduit left over from building my new lumber racks a couple of weeks ago, enough to make one 3' and one 4' clamp, I only had to go out and buy the eyebolts.

So I started with this:









Then cut out the parts, for two clamps there are only six!









Drilled the pipes at 1" invervals, this was the hardest part, I ended up drawing a line down the pipe, then using a punch, first before drilling, even then the alignment is not perfect.









I then drilled the wooden ends to accept the pipe, and the handle;









The next job was to thread the wood to adjust the eye bolt / handle









but true to form, the eye bolts are not 3/8" as purchased, they are a little under, so I ended up insetting a nut with expoxy









The adjustment is done using a nail, which slots through the timber into the pipe, simple but effective.









So now I have two, that appear to work, and when I get some more pipe, I will be making a couple more.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

PhilBello said:


> *Pipe Clamps!*
> 
> Our second winter of the year is definitely here, just as warm, but plenty of storms! So the Kiosk roof is on hold now, probably until November, when we are back to summer again.
> 
> ...


Nice clamps.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Pipe Clamps!*
> 
> Our second winter of the year is definitely here, just as warm, but plenty of storms! So the Kiosk roof is on hold now, probably until November, when we are back to summer again.
> 
> ...


Necessity is the mother of invention. AM I PROFOUND OR WHAT? lol!

Be interesting to report on these guys after a year or so? Phil, glad it's working out for the new dog.

You got rain we will get snow. See ya on the other side of winter!!!!!! Grrrr! Later.


----------



## BenhamDesign (Jul 6, 2014)

PhilBello said:


> *Pipe Clamps!*
> 
> Our second winter of the year is definitely here, just as warm, but plenty of storms! So the Kiosk roof is on hold now, probably until November, when we are back to summer again.
> 
> ...


awesome, I`m sure they will get a ton of use.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

PhilBello said:


> *Pipe Clamps!*
> 
> Our second winter of the year is definitely here, just as warm, but plenty of storms! So the Kiosk roof is on hold now, probably until November, when we are back to summer again.
> 
> ...


easier than some I see on you tube


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Pipe Clamps!*
> 
> Our second winter of the year is definitely here, just as warm, but plenty of storms! So the Kiosk roof is on hold now, probably until November, when we are back to summer again.
> 
> ...





> easier than some I see on you tube
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


I agree, but having had time to use it, it does have one weakness, and that is the size of the pin/nail used to hold the adjustable block in place, put a lot of pressure on it, and the nail bends, I might have to redrill all the holes larger to use a stronger nail.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

PhilBello said:


> *Pipe Clamps!*
> 
> Our second winter of the year is definitely here, just as warm, but plenty of storms! So the Kiosk roof is on hold now, probably until November, when we are back to summer again.
> 
> ...


use some drill bit steel or a dead drill bit,I save my broke and not worth sharpening bits for these things,never know when it will come in handy.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Pipe Clamps!*
> 
> Our second winter of the year is definitely here, just as warm, but plenty of storms! So the Kiosk roof is on hold now, probably until November, when we are back to summer again.
> 
> ...





> use some drill bit steel or a dead drill bit,I save my broke and not worth sharpening bits for these things,never know when it will come in handy.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


That's a good idea, but it will be some time before I have any of those, even masonry bits get ground down and sharpened to be used as wood bits!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Carport*

I recently decided that I would retire gracefully from motorcycling, I bought a new bike in March and have only done 500km due in part to the weather, and probably more importantly due to the horrendous standard of driving in Colombia, there isn't a day when I am out in the car that I don't pass at least two accidents involving motorcycles.

So the bike is being sold, and I have purchased a 1982 Suzuki SJ, which I am more than happy with, but it came with it's own problems, the main one being how to keep it from becoming a mobile swimming pool, with all the storms we are having.

I made the decision that it was time for a carport on the parking area, big enough to take our two cars, however again I was restricted by finance, and that lead to an interesting design.

To limit the number of roofing panels needed, using corregated UPVC I needed to slope the roof in two directions simultaneously, firstly it had to slope front to back, to protect the vehicles from both rain and the sun, and then it had to slope from left to right, so I could put the corregated sheeting length-ways to allow the water to run off, and use less sheets than if fitted the conventional way.

The answer to this, was firstly to cut, the back or lower posts to 1.9m, and the front or higher posts to 2.3m, I then shortened one of each pair by 10cm. I then attached the roof beams (4cm x 12cm) to the posts (9.5cm x 9.5cm) with 3/8" threaded rod, at 4.5m, allowing a slight overhang on either side, which as you will see shortly had to be disguarded.

The overall depth of the carport is 4m, but to allow for an overhang front and back the posts are set at 3.4m, the width to allow for the two cars was calculated at 4.75m, with the posts being set at the previously stated 4.5m. I attached the posts to the parking area using metal post bases with 3/8" expanding bolts, which like in previous projects I had to have the bases fabricated, because they are not sold over here.

I then slotted the 4m rafters (4cm x 9.5cm) and placed them between the roof beams, fortunately I did not nail these on immediately, I usede my japanese saw and a chisel to cut the slots, the saw was like a knife going through butter in the mahogany, definitely one of my better purchases. I also fitted corner braces to the posts to make it more rigid, with it being freestanding.

I then headed off with the trailer to buy the roofing sheets, I was told that they were 70cm x 255cm so I bought twelve and headed home, where I decided to dry fit a few before fixing them in place, and this was when I found that the sheets were not as advertised, but were 70cm x 245cm, and this made a big difference, I needed to remedy this without having to buy another six sheets, and the only way was to get rid of the overhang on each side, which left the sheets with only a 10cm overlap in the middle, which is not ideal considering there is only a fall of 10cm over a 4.75m distance, but…

The roof fitted, all the timber which I had painted with waterproofer before construction, then had to be stained, which fortunately I completed before a tropical storm came along to test it, and the overlap seems to be OK, the water ran off as it should, and now the SJ is protected from the elements, and the only time I will need an umbrella is if I am out on the roads when the rain comes


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Carport*
> 
> I recently decided that I would retire gracefully from motorcycling, I bought a new bike in March and have only done 500km due in part to the weather, and probably more importantly due to the horrendous standard of driving in Colombia, there isn't a day when I am out in the car that I don't pass at least two accidents involving motorcycles.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Not laughing at your misery, laughing with you in your misery. LOL! It's easy to visualize and plan but…Murphy usually shows up? I'm amazed when he does not and things go smoothly as planned.

Isn't there a roof of sorts for the car?

I bought material for a 12 ft by 12 ft awning to extend from my shop. We now need a permit for any build. Use to be if it cost over a thousand dollars. Bought some 5/8ths 4×8 ft sheets which I am too woosie to lift up onto rafters. AndI don't have enough to hire help even at minimum wage. Fortunately or unfortunately my walnut tree has gone for any light it can get and is now extending its canopy over the parking area.

The material is waiting under some plastic drop cloths.. Winter is coming, and I'm getting older and woosier.

Hey you got warmth and rain I get freezing 40 below Fahrenheit and snow. And no canopy for my vehicles yet.

Thanks for posting. Looks good!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Carport*
> 
> I recently decided that I would retire gracefully from motorcycling, I bought a new bike in March and have only done 500km due in part to the weather, and probably more importantly due to the horrendous standard of driving in Colombia, there isn't a day when I am out in the car that I don't pass at least two accidents involving motorcycles.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, I've got a soft top, I only bought the car two weeks ago, I have had the car serviced, now I have got to save up to have the soft top repaired, it is dryer than being on the bike, but not much ha! ha!

Yep you are right, it is certainly warmer here, I wouldn't trade that, can't stand the cold now!

Hopefully you will figure out how to get your sheeting up on the rafters, there is usually a way, I am surprised at having to have a permit, I thought you only needed them for permanent structures, but every country is different, what do I know. Here if you are out in the sticks and you want to build something, build it!!! as long as no one complains nothing is said.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Carport*
> 
> I recently decided that I would retire gracefully from motorcycling, I bought a new bike in March and have only done 500km due in part to the weather, and probably more importantly due to the horrendous standard of driving in Colombia, there isn't a day when I am out in the car that I don't pass at least two accidents involving motorcycles.
> 
> ...


Maybe you can sell the motorcycle and get some cool woodworking tools? LOL! Got to go feed my shop cats. They have been locked in the shop since babies due to a very controlling neighbor that has passed away. They have an enclosed kitty jail that they can go outside. Problem is they are fixed but continue to do what unfixed cats do. I find cat urine to be a great challenge. But they are my pride. You know like a pride of lions?

Have my window challenge mostly met. had to build a sacrificial fence for my saw. MDF sucks. Won't use it again!

Then if nothing is under Murphy's challenge I make my next step into chain saw milling and building some shop jigs, dust collection completion and making some prototype cabinets for the shop in preparation for some real woodowrking/furniture/art/ stuff.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Carport*
> 
> I recently decided that I would retire gracefully from motorcycling, I bought a new bike in March and have only done 500km due in part to the weather, and probably more importantly due to the horrendous standard of driving in Colombia, there isn't a day when I am out in the car that I don't pass at least two accidents involving motorcycles.
> 
> ...


Nice thought Tom, but the motorcycle is being sold to replenish the funds taken for the SJ !!

I am surprised at your comment on MDF, I actually like using it, but here, for some reason, the price is ridiculous, so don't get to use it much.

You take care with that chain saw milling, as for jigs, I love making them, I haven't used half of those I have, but I know they are there when needed.

I have moved away from cabinets in a workshop, they take up so much space, I am moving towards the french Cleat system, which is easy to install and cheap, as a lot of it can be built from scrap.

Glad to hear you have nearly finished the window, and look forward to following your next escapade!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Tip of the Day!!!*

The weather seems to have gone from bad to worse, at least the cars have stayed dry! So the only work I have been doing is reclaiming some mahogany timbers that were left in the garden by the previous owner, to rot, and after cleaning them up, they turned out to be well seasoned usable timber, which only needed a few nail holes filling, after which I have used them both for making window sills and shelving. All of which I have left natural, and used my home made beeswax polish to bring out both the colour and the grain.

Filling the nail holes took some time due to the number, but those who have read my previous posts, will know, I only seem to work with pine or mahogany, and I learned a tip years ago, which I have always followed, and that is when you are sanding wood, make sure to collect some of the fine sawdust (thank goodness for orange marmalade jars!);









Then when you need to fill a hole, mix some sawdust with glue and fill the hole, once sanded, it just looks like nothing more than a blemish, just remember to refill the jar next time you are sanding!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Tip of the Day!!!*
> 
> The weather seems to have gone from bad to worse, at least the cars have stayed dry! So the only work I have been doing is reclaiming some mahogany timbers that were left in the garden by the previous owner, to rot, and after cleaning them up, they turned out to be well seasoned usable timber, which only needed a few nail holes filling, after which I have used them both for making window sills and shelving. All of which I have left natural, and used my home made beeswax polish to bring out both the colour and the grain.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Might add that the saw dust particals should be very fine. I used some granual type pine. turned out badly. LOL! Now I remember to get fine dust if possible.

Good that you saved a tree.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Tip of the Day!!!*
> 
> The weather seems to have gone from bad to worse, at least the cars have stayed dry! So the only work I have been doing is reclaiming some mahogany timbers that were left in the garden by the previous owner, to rot, and after cleaning them up, they turned out to be well seasoned usable timber, which only needed a few nail holes filling, after which I have used them both for making window sills and shelving. All of which I have left natural, and used my home made beeswax polish to bring out both the colour and the grain.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out Tom, you are right, 'fine sawdust', I'll edit the post!


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

PhilBello said:


> *Tip of the Day!!!*
> 
> The weather seems to have gone from bad to worse, at least the cars have stayed dry! So the only work I have been doing is reclaiming some mahogany timbers that were left in the garden by the previous owner, to rot, and after cleaning them up, they turned out to be well seasoned usable timber, which only needed a few nail holes filling, after which I have used them both for making window sills and shelving. All of which I have left natural, and used my home made beeswax polish to bring out both the colour and the grain.
> 
> ...


I dump my sander bag well really the filter, the bag is a joke;in a jar and get my fine saw dust.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Recycling*

This last week or two, my time has been severely curtailed, whilst supporting my Wife who is starting up a new business, but without some form of woodwork, I would go nuts, therefore I have been using up some of the reclaimed mahogany, I collected from around the garden when we moved in, it had been disguarded like firewood, an absolute waste…well it was, until I came along! I denailed it, stripped the paint off and put it into store, now it has come out, and some has been used to make dining room shelving, using a keyhole bit to rout the backs for the screws. It has all just been beeswaxed, no stain, just natural.

Today I finished the mirror to complete the set, I could stand all day just waxing hardwood, there is something very therapeutic about the process, I think I will have to put a piece at the end of my bench, and when I feel stressed, just go and do some waxing ha! ha!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Recycling*
> 
> This last week or two, my time has been severely curtailed, whilst supporting my Wife who is starting up a new business, but without some form of woodwork, I would go nuts, therefore I have been using up some of the reclaimed mahogany, I collected from around the garden when we moved in, it had been disguarded like firewood, an absolute waste…well it was, until I came along! I denailed it, stripped the paint off and put it into store, now it has come out, and some has been used to make dining room shelving, using a keyhole bit to rout the backs for the screws. It has all just been beeswaxed, no stain, just natural.
> 
> Today I finished the mirror to complete the set, I could stand all day just waxing hardwood, there is something very therapeutic about the process, I think I will have to put a piece at the end of my bench, and when I feel stressed, just go and do some waxing ha! ha!


Phil,

Happy Halloween! When you use the wood it's not hoarding….LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Recycling*
> 
> This last week or two, my time has been severely curtailed, whilst supporting my Wife who is starting up a new business, but without some form of woodwork, I would go nuts, therefore I have been using up some of the reclaimed mahogany, I collected from around the garden when we moved in, it had been disguarded like firewood, an absolute waste…well it was, until I came along! I denailed it, stripped the paint off and put it into store, now it has come out, and some has been used to make dining room shelving, using a keyhole bit to rout the backs for the screws. It has all just been beeswaxed, no stain, just natural.
> 
> Today I finished the mirror to complete the set, I could stand all day just waxing hardwood, there is something very therapeutic about the process, I think I will have to put a piece at the end of my bench, and when I feel stressed, just go and do some waxing ha! ha!


Hi Tom, same to you, have a good one! Having come from the UK where hardwood costs an arm and a leg, it seems an absolute travesty just to throw away good timber, but here they use mahogany, like we used pine. I am just grateful for the opportunity to be able to use mahogany daily without worrying about the cost!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Recycling*
> 
> This last week or two, my time has been severely curtailed, whilst supporting my Wife who is starting up a new business, but without some form of woodwork, I would go nuts, therefore I have been using up some of the reclaimed mahogany, I collected from around the garden when we moved in, it had been disguarded like firewood, an absolute waste…well it was, until I came along! I denailed it, stripped the paint off and put it into store, now it has come out, and some has been used to make dining room shelving, using a keyhole bit to rout the backs for the screws. It has all just been beeswaxed, no stain, just natural.
> 
> Today I finished the mirror to complete the set, I could stand all day just waxing hardwood, there is something very therapeutic about the process, I think I will have to put a piece at the end of my bench, and when I feel stressed, just go and do some waxing ha! ha!


Phil,

Pine there is an exotic wood! I remember Hawaii and building a writing desk out of mahogany plywood. LOL! Benji Reyes is in the Philipines. I envy what he has naturally available for this art furniture.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Recycling*
> 
> This last week or two, my time has been severely curtailed, whilst supporting my Wife who is starting up a new business, but without some form of woodwork, I would go nuts, therefore I have been using up some of the reclaimed mahogany, I collected from around the garden when we moved in, it had been disguarded like firewood, an absolute waste…well it was, until I came along! I denailed it, stripped the paint off and put it into store, now it has come out, and some has been used to make dining room shelving, using a keyhole bit to rout the backs for the screws. It has all just been beeswaxed, no stain, just natural.
> 
> Today I finished the mirror to complete the set, I could stand all day just waxing hardwood, there is something very therapeutic about the process, I think I will have to put a piece at the end of my bench, and when I feel stressed, just go and do some waxing ha! ha!


Tom,

If it is exotic, they can keep it! the only place you can buy pine, is Homecenter, and you have to go through the whole stack to find anything that is remotely straight, what amazed me, when I went for some 2×4 last week, was that the construction lumber was more expensive than planed.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Recycling*
> 
> This last week or two, my time has been severely curtailed, whilst supporting my Wife who is starting up a new business, but without some form of woodwork, I would go nuts, therefore I have been using up some of the reclaimed mahogany, I collected from around the garden when we moved in, it had been disguarded like firewood, an absolute waste…well it was, until I came along! I denailed it, stripped the paint off and put it into store, now it has come out, and some has been used to make dining room shelving, using a keyhole bit to rout the backs for the screws. It has all just been beeswaxed, no stain, just natural.
> 
> Today I finished the mirror to complete the set, I could stand all day just waxing hardwood, there is something very therapeutic about the process, I think I will have to put a piece at the end of my bench, and when I feel stressed, just go and do some waxing ha! ha!


Hey,

It's warm there. Were gonna have 430 below zero F.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Recycling*
> 
> This last week or two, my time has been severely curtailed, whilst supporting my Wife who is starting up a new business, but without some form of woodwork, I would go nuts, therefore I have been using up some of the reclaimed mahogany, I collected from around the garden when we moved in, it had been disguarded like firewood, an absolute waste…well it was, until I came along! I denailed it, stripped the paint off and put it into store, now it has come out, and some has been used to make dining room shelving, using a keyhole bit to rout the backs for the screws. It has all just been beeswaxed, no stain, just natural.
> 
> Today I finished the mirror to complete the set, I could stand all day just waxing hardwood, there is something very therapeutic about the process, I think I will have to put a piece at the end of my bench, and when I feel stressed, just go and do some waxing ha! ha!


Ha! Ha! you can keep that, I haven't worn a sweater since I moved here, and don't want to start now


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Recycling*
> 
> This last week or two, my time has been severely curtailed, whilst supporting my Wife who is starting up a new business, but without some form of woodwork, I would go nuts, therefore I have been using up some of the reclaimed mahogany, I collected from around the garden when we moved in, it had been disguarded like firewood, an absolute waste…well it was, until I came along! I denailed it, stripped the paint off and put it into store, now it has come out, and some has been used to make dining room shelving, using a keyhole bit to rout the backs for the screws. It has all just been beeswaxed, no stain, just natural.
> 
> Today I finished the mirror to complete the set, I could stand all day just waxing hardwood, there is something very therapeutic about the process, I think I will have to put a piece at the end of my bench, and when I feel stressed, just go and do some waxing ha! ha!


Think about that when the other things bug you. Gotta feed the pride. Had largest group of kids since before 911. Town has a Halloween parade where kids travel to the stores and oasis to get there candy. Turned off the lights, candy gone.

Later


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Time to think about Christmas!*

Christmas, a time we all feel the strain on the wallet, but I'm sure there are plenty of us who can ease the strain, just a little.

This year I decided to make a Height Growth Chart for my six year old nephew, something new to Colombians, they have never thought to keep track of their childs growth in this way, I know my own mother just stood us against the kitchen door frame and placed a mark there, but I wanted to do something different, and having seen one on YouTube in feet and inches, decided that with a bit more work, because here they use centimeters, this was what I would do.

One 2.3m plank of pine, an oribital sander, combination square, pencil, pyrography kit, and some patience, the one problem for me was stencils, because although they have basic block number stencils, they don't have much variety here in Colombia, so I did a bit of research and came up with the answer, for which I needed, and had, a laser printer (it won't work with an inkjet) print out the mirror image of anything you want on wood, sand the wood smooth, and then using a clothes iron on it's hottest setting, rub the nose of the iron over all the lines and it transfers to the wood.

That done, I just had to burn all the lines and numbers into the wood, to personalise it, I added his name, a days work, with a few distractions, now I have just got to stain it, nothing more, so that it can easily be written on.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Time to think about Christmas!*
> 
> Christmas, a time we all feel the strain on the wallet, but I'm sure there are plenty of us who can ease the strain, just a little.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Also got to have a neat handwriting? LOL! Saw a couple of these rulers in inches posted on YouTube.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Time to think about Christmas!*
> 
> Christmas, a time we all feel the strain on the wallet, but I'm sure there are plenty of us who can ease the strain, just a little.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom… No, I just looked for a font I liked, and used Matthias Wandel's Big Print, to get it to the right size!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Christmas Present to myself!*

I decided that it was time to make something for me, and what better than a new Workbench, I have been making do, with the bench I made when living in an apartment, and had a micro workshop in a spare bedroom, now it was time for a man size bench.










The pile of mahogany to the left of the saw horse leg is my bench (that on the right is still the Kiosko / Gazebo roof!) this arrived on the 19th.

I then sorted the timber and cut the parts










The planks on the left are the top at 2.5m, the longer planks will be cut down to be the bottom shelf, but I wasn't doing that until the bench was built, I learned the hard way!

I then planed all the timber but I had a problem…










The timber was saturated, not with water, but preservative, my intention was to bolt the table together rather than traditional joints, and for this I had to drills holes in all the rails using my pillar drill with a forstner bit










but it kept clogging, and I was forced to adjust the belt so the drill was going at full speed, preservative was flying in every direction.

Eventually I managed to get all the holes drilled, the holes through the legs and horizontally in the rails from the end to the bolt hole, I had to drill freehand, it took two hands to stop the drill being ripped out of my hands.

However I was lucky… definitely lucky it wasn't skill, but all the holes lined up










This is a close up of the joint, I used 3/4" threaded rod










Yesterday, I got the top on, I had to do this in situ, because by now the bench was too heavy for me to move more than a few inches.

Today I fitted the bottom shelf, then planed the top using a No.6, which was no fun in 35°C










Gave it all a good sanding, cleared up and with a smile, said "Happy Christmas Phil!" 










Job done…

Even though summer has now come here, I can't start on the kiosko roof, because my Wife has covered it in Christmas decorations, I touch it, I'm dead.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Christmas Present to myself!*
> 
> I decided that it was time to make something for me, and what better than a new Workbench, I have been making do, with the bench I made when living in an apartment, and had a micro workshop in a spare bedroom, now it was time for a man size bench.
> 
> ...


Happy Christmas Phil!

Nice bench!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PhilBello said:


> *Christmas Present to myself!*
> 
> I decided that it was time to make something for me, and what better than a new Workbench, I have been making do, with the bench I made when living in an apartment, and had a micro workshop in a spare bedroom, now it was time for a man size bench.
> 
> ...


Wow a mahogany bench,you are being nice to yourself )
Very nice work.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Christmas Present to myself!*
> 
> I decided that it was time to make something for me, and what better than a new Workbench, I have been making do, with the bench I made when living in an apartment, and had a micro workshop in a spare bedroom, now it was time for a man size bench.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments!

Here in Colombia, mahogany is used as construction lumber, I couldn't believe my luck when I moved here, it is really cheap in comparison with Europe, where I had to save up just to buy enough for a mantelpiece or shelf, nearly everything I build here is in mahogany


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Christmas Present to myself!*
> 
> I decided that it was time to make something for me, and what better than a new Workbench, I have been making do, with the bench I made when living in an apartment, and had a micro workshop in a spare bedroom, now it was time for a man size bench.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Hope you had a great Christmas! Nice construction techniques. New is nice! LOL! Be sure to post the new bench? maybe I might even get an email? NAW! LOL! Do you celebrate BoxDay? Just heard about it as a holiday in England?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Christmas Present to myself!*
> 
> I decided that it was time to make something for me, and what better than a new Workbench, I have been making do, with the bench I made when living in an apartment, and had a micro workshop in a spare bedroom, now it was time for a man size bench.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, thanks for the message, I have emailed you


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*My Gazebo Project is well underway!*

Two weeks ago, I finally got underway with the Gazebo / Kiosko, the three month wait for summer to arrive was over, my Father-in-law had come to stay for Christmas and New Year to give me a hand.

First we had to demolish the old gazebo, being careful to leave the corner posts standing










We managed it, But Henry enjoyed himself a bit too much, and had to be reined in, which is easier to do, when he is only one year older than me!










But we ran into a major snag, one of the posts was rotten in the top half, it was not insurmountable but it brought work to a halt, and the Father in Law went home.

I decided that the easy option was to cut off the post in good timber, and have a metal collar made, and insert a new timber, but I could not get the same size, so the old was 14cm x 8cm, and the new 12cm x 8cm. I had to have the collar fabricated in three parts, the collar for the bottom post, a plate to be welded between top and bottom, and the top collar. But here in Colombia Fabricators do not weld, so one it was made, I collected it and took it to a local Welder, who is doing quite well out of my business!










Now I was back in business, albeit having to work alone, which humping the big supporting beams up was no joke, but with a bit of ingenuity, ropes and my platform ladder, I managed to get in place and bolted securely.
but before raising the cross beams, I mortice and tenoned the riser into the beam, and put a bolt through the joint to make sure it was going nowhere.










Then came the ridge beam, which sat in a slot cut in the riser, and bolted, followed by the rafters.










Yesterday, I received delivery of the T&G pine boards which will be the first layer of the roof, and I spent the afternoon and all today, painting them, first with Immunizante to stop insect attacks, then stained one side which will be seen from inside the gazebo, the top side covered in roofing felt.

hopefully by the end of next week the roof will be watertight, well…as watertight as any gazebo is going to be!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *My Gazebo Project is well underway!*
> 
> Two weeks ago, I finally got underway with the Gazebo / Kiosko, the three month wait for summer to arrive was over, my Father-in-law had come to stay for Christmas and New Year to give me a hand.
> 
> ...


Phil.

I was just wondering what you were up to? Looking good! Great to have help. When they listen, and work with you! makes it a bit of a social event?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *My Gazebo Project is well underway!*
> 
> Two weeks ago, I finally got underway with the Gazebo / Kiosko, the three month wait for summer to arrive was over, my Father-in-law had come to stay for Christmas and New Year to give me a hand.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, it is coming along fine, I am not looking forward to the roofing part, I don't like heights at the best of times, so the next stages should be interesting!

I actually enjoyed working with my Father-in-law, the Colombian attitude towards work is a little different to ours, he enjoyed the demolition side a bit too much, but we had a good laugh!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Nearly there!*

The Gazebo is nearly finished, the first layer of roofing was T&G pine 1/4" thick planks, which I nailed with my air nail gun.










That wasn't so bad, as I could do most of the work from a ladder, after which I fitted the barge boards. Then I had to felt it, and this took some time, because I had to do it when the sun was in, as soon as the sun comes out the tar melts and seals the felt to whatever it is in contact with. I battened the roof as I felted it, to avoid having to crawl around and damage the felt. It was bad enough being up there in the first place…I hate heights, and was crawling around like a baby, I just hope none of the neighbours had their camera out!










I used a straight plank as a guide, to nail the battens to the rafters, lining it up on the nails in the pine, this was 95% accurate, but there were seven misses in total, because one nail may have been to the right of a rafter, the next to the left, so when lined up, the next was a miss, but on the whole it worked.

I had one error, which only showed itself two days ago, the pine planking was 2m long, so the join was on the centre rafter, unfortunately on one side I somehow missed nailing the top two to the centre rafter, and they banana'd good style, and started to lift, I had no option but to go back up on the roof and fire some more nails through the felt. I will cut a piece of T&G and fit it over the gap.



















I finished the wiring yesterday, so we now have power and light again










Now I just have to install some shelving, buy and fit the roof panels, but that is not urgent as the roof is watertight, we had a tropical storm last night to test that, and it was as dry as a bone this morning. Then there is just some cosmetic work to be done.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Nearly there!*
> 
> The Gazebo is nearly finished, the first layer of roofing was T&G pine 1/4" thick planks, which I nailed with my air nail gun.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Looking Good! The pitch suggests you really have gravity holding you to the roof. My wife has similar problem. Found it out when she was going to "Help" me re roof a similar pitch and height from the ground.

If you are working alone and need some security, get a coil of rope that you can secure to the ground on the opposite side of the roof you will be shingling. It will be both a physical and psychological saftey net?

You must be really close to the equator. That's to hot for this glow in the dark pale skin.

Client load is up. more work days, and more money.

Later,

Tom


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *Nearly there!*
> 
> The Gazebo is nearly finished, the first layer of roofing was T&G pine 1/4" thick planks, which I nailed with my air nail gun.
> 
> ...


Looks good Phil. Enjoy that sunshine!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Nearly there!*
> 
> The Gazebo is nearly finished, the first layer of roofing was T&G pine 1/4" thick planks, which I nailed with my air nail gun.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, it doesn't matter how flat it is, the felling is that I am slipping to the edge, I hate it, but it had to be done! It is certainly hot these days, we have about another six to eight weeks and then our first winter of the year!
Glad to hear that you are being kept busy, it'll finance all your projects!

Cheers Mike, and yes I am making the most of the sun, winter comes all too quickly!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Nearly there!*
> 
> The Gazebo is nearly finished, the first layer of roofing was T&G pine 1/4" thick planks, which I nailed with my air nail gun.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Cat food money.LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Nearly there!*
> 
> The Gazebo is nearly finished, the first layer of roofing was T&G pine 1/4" thick planks, which I nailed with my air nail gun.
> 
> ...


Tom, you must have one heck of a load of Cats!!!?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Brads are stronger than you think*

When fitting the pine T&G planking, I made sure that all the T&G was properly inserted, before using my nail gun with 1" brads. OK, I had the problem of the two planks imitating a banana, but that was my fault, however last night I noticed that a number of the planks are trying to twist, and come apart from the T&G, but the brads are holding.

Some people tend to think that brads are more for tacking wood together whilst glue dries, but this has proved that there is some strength in those thin little wires.

I am really disappointed in the quality of the timber, it obviously isn't just this batch, I have the same problem in the house, where are the upstairs rooms are roofed in the same way, I had thought it was down to bad workmanship, but I have had to revise my thinking on that one, I think it is probably the Colombian way of using just 1/4" planking that is the problem, there is not enough strength in the timber to stop the movement, especially in the heat.

This is something I am going to have to live with, I can't do anything to change it, I wish in a way I had gone with my second choice of using plywood sheets, or as they call it here triplex, but I guess in time that to, would have started to degrade.

Is there an answer? I'm not sure, but I didn't find it, and will just have to live with the roof of the gazebo moving in every direction at will. However so far I am very pleased with the performance of the brads!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Brads are stronger than you think*
> 
> When fitting the pine T&G planking, I made sure that all the T&G was properly inserted, before using my nail gun with 1" brads. OK, I had the problem of the two planks imitating a banana, but that was my fault, however last night I noticed that a number of the planks are trying to twist, and come apart from the T&G, but the brads are holding.
> 
> ...


Phil,

I've had 2×4's sit outside and adjust. Had one that bowed so bad it looked like a bow! Treated fast grown pine is the worst. Turns into spaghetti! In Hawaii the common plywood was mahogany!

Is there a stable home grown wood down there?

Off the top of my head….insulation and tiles ?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Brads are stronger than you think*
> 
> When fitting the pine T&G planking, I made sure that all the T&G was properly inserted, before using my nail gun with 1" brads. OK, I had the problem of the two planks imitating a banana, but that was my fault, however last night I noticed that a number of the planks are trying to twist, and come apart from the T&G, but the brads are holding.
> 
> ...


Tom,

I agree, I think this is fast grown pine, all the pine here seems to have the same problem, mahogany is the timber of choice here, they use it for construction, but for some reason, and I presume it is weight, pine is used to line roofs.

I think that there would have to be a lot more timber inserted before I would entertain tiles, I tried it once with the old one, and it nearly ended up in the pool, we ended up stripping it off again in the dark!

I bouight PVC panels this morning, so that's what will go on, as for the pine, if it gets too bad, I might line the underneath of the rafters with plywood to hide what is above!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Gazebo finished!*

After an early walk with the dogs, and fed them, it was 6.30am, it was just light enough to see, so I got cracking, I couldn't believe it by 7.30am I was just fitting the second sheet, and the sun came out! I made a decision to keep going, and hope that any damage to the bitumen felt was minimal.

I was sweating like a trooper, both through fear of being up there, and the heat of the sun, I just kept going until it was done, no major damage was done to the bitumen felt, the only snag I had, was that for these roof sheets, they want you to use wires to fix them, they come attached to a plastic top, which you feed through a drilled hole in the roof and you then tie them down to a nail, I think these are horrible, and visually displeasing, so I bought the Unduline screw fixers, the problem with that is that the stainless steel screws supplied were too long for these sheets, so I changed them all for drywall screws.

Once the roof was finished, I put up the guttering, whilst up the ladder it looked great, I had a good run on the gutter to get the water to the drain, but once down, I realised, there is probably too big a drop, and at the lower end, the water is probably going to miss the gutter completely, not a major problem, I will raise the whole stretch, and it should be fine, I just need to buy some 3" bends to connect it to the old drain pipe, I have the adapter, so it won't be a problem.

So that's it, other than a bit of cosmetic work, the job is completed.

My next project, I think will be our new bed, but I'm taking a bit of time out first, finish a few smaller projects, and I have some rendering to do on the house, so it will probably be a few weeks, before I get started on that.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Gazebo finished!*
> 
> After an early walk with the dogs, and fed them, it was 6.30am, it was just light enough to see, so I got cracking, I couldn't believe it by 7.30am I was just fitting the second sheet, and the sun came out! I made a decision to keep going, and hope that any damage to the bitumen felt was minimal.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Congratulations. Next outdoor project you should tackle in your pre rainy season?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Gazebo finished!*
> 
> After an early walk with the dogs, and fed them, it was 6.30am, it was just light enough to see, so I got cracking, I couldn't believe it by 7.30am I was just fitting the second sheet, and the sun came out! I made a decision to keep going, and hope that any damage to the bitumen felt was minimal.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, as for the next project, I think, the bed I can construct indoors, in fact it's probably an ideal project for the rainy season…lol


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Time for an upgrade*

I think I have said previously that my second hand Craftsman (315 28462) has been a problem I could not adjust it sufficiently to get a perfect or near perfect 90° cut, and I now have a couple of projects coming up where I want to be able to make decent cuts, without then having to plane or adjust the timber after cutting.

So today was spent searching for a new table saw, it seems that I only had one choice (unless I went for another 'table top' type), although there were two options, the first being a Colombian made saw, of various sizes they are classed as industrial, cast iron, and no way you could move it with less than four people, also it only cuts at 90°, the only adjustment is up or down! The second option, was another Craftsman, Model 21833, certainly not a new model, although it is classed as that here, it has some decent reviews, and in my price range this was the maximum I could go to. The Shop Staff, obviously hadn't got a clue, they tried to say that it is 4HP, when in fact it is only 1 3/4HP, but from the reviews, it appears up to any work I will throw at it, time will tell.










(Stock Image)

What price you ask, well lets say that in the US it sells for $600, but here it is more, $800?...Nope! $950?...Nope! $1200?...Nope! Give up? well, here it is the equivalent of $1450 including importation duties etc. So you can see that I was somewhat stuck, yet another disadvantage of living here, it sort of wiped out the savings I have been making on other things, hopefully I will get a little bit back when I sell the old one.

Anyway, having looked it over, I got 2% discount because it was a demonstration model, but the bonus is that it is already put together for me, so that has to be worth a bit more, I have signed on the dotted line, and return, Saturday morning with the trailer to collect it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Time for an upgrade*
> 
> I think I have said previously that my second hand Craftsman (315 28462) has been a problem I could not adjust it sufficiently to get a perfect or near perfect 90° cut, and I now have a couple of projects coming up where I want to be able to make decent cuts, without then having to plane or adjust the timber after cutting.
> 
> ...


The benefit of living in a warm place Phil? I have a friend living in Costa Rica with the same cost issues. Good luck with your new hybrid saw.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Time for an upgrade*
> 
> I think I have said previously that my second hand Craftsman (315 28462) has been a problem I could not adjust it sufficiently to get a perfect or near perfect 90° cut, and I now have a couple of projects coming up where I want to be able to make decent cuts, without then having to plane or adjust the timber after cutting.
> 
> ...


Cheers Tom, not quite sure which way to take that comment!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Time for an upgrade*
> 
> I think I have said previously that my second hand Craftsman (315 28462) has been a problem I could not adjust it sufficiently to get a perfect or near perfect 90° cut, and I now have a couple of projects coming up where I want to be able to make decent cuts, without then having to plane or adjust the timber after cutting.
> 
> ...


No implications. Just letting you know I understand the costs. And I hope it does well!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Time for an upgrade*
> 
> I think I have said previously that my second hand Craftsman (315 28462) has been a problem I could not adjust it sufficiently to get a perfect or near perfect 90° cut, and I now have a couple of projects coming up where I want to be able to make decent cuts, without then having to plane or adjust the timber after cutting.
> 
> ...


I have this model for about 5 years now. It has been a good saw. If you have to make any adjustments to the blade to table first thing to do is back off the 2 set screws for the 45 and 90 degree stops accessible from the top of the table. Make your adjustments and after you are complete then set you 45 and 90 degree stops. I just ordered a Delta T30 T2 fence with the new rails, it arrives Friday between 3 pm. and 7 p.m. I am hoping the new additional hole locations will match up and I will not have to drill.any additional ones. I ordered it from Tools-Plus for $195 including shipping.

I think you will like the saw


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Time for an upgrade*
> 
> I think I have said previously that my second hand Craftsman (315 28462) has been a problem I could not adjust it sufficiently to get a perfect or near perfect 90° cut, and I now have a couple of projects coming up where I want to be able to make decent cuts, without then having to plane or adjust the timber after cutting.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, I misread your message 

That's good news Norman, and thanks for the tip…Good luck with your new fence!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Table saw Accessories*

You buy a new table saw, and think…Great, can't wait to get going, then you realise it isn't quite that simple!

The first job was to do something about the pathetic mitre gauge that came with the Craftsman 21883, it was smaller than the one on my old Craftsman table top version. I wanted a mitre gauge I could use to the left or right of the blade, without having to dismantle it, or have two to interchange, the answer was to make a sliding fence.

The existing gauge has built in bolt/screw slots for an additional fence, why they don't just provide a bigger one I have no idea. So I took a piece of scrap ply cut a slot in it, then routed over the slot to accommodate the carriage bolt heads.










That done and the bolts fitted, I faced it with some 2mm ply I had left over from another project. This covers the bolt heads and slot.










Now I have a mitre gauge that is worth using.

The next item lacking on the saw, is any outfeed support, my old one had a bar that extended out on two rods, but this…nothing. Being Colombia, forget going out and just buying a roller or ball rollers to make a decent outfeed support, they just don't have them, and importing wasn't an option.

Therefore it was a case of reverting to the old ways, and to be honest, there is nothing wrong with castors, they just aren't the in thing!

So off I went and bought a dozen 2" castors, I wanted to make two, so I had options, a wide outfeed, an infeed and outfeed, or two outfeeds in tandem for extra long pieces. They were to be made to saddle my saw horses.

The table saw is 95cm high, the saw horses 76cm, so there had to be some adjustment, and this I did by having a piece of 3/4" ply on either side of the horse, with a piece in the middle which sit on the saw horse










I then fitted a piece of 4" x 2" in the top and attached the castors










and it works fine in all forms, because it is a snug fit on the saw horse, there is no requirement to clamp it in position, which is an asset.

Next, was the cross-cut sled, I hadn't given this a thought, went to get my existing one of the wall of jigs, and then realised it wouldn't fit, but I could still use the front and back fence off the old one, they are two pieces of 3/4" ply laminated together, the base overall is 30" x 20" again 3/4" ply and the track rails are mahogany.










The base I have waxed, using my beeswax and mineral oil mixture, it slides easily in the tracks now.

Finally to date, a Mitre sled, I didn't have one of these previously, relying on my sliding compound mitre saw, but doing more and more mitre joints, I thought whilst making jigs etc, I would add this to the list.

Again the base is 3/4" ply, the mitre fences and the track rails are mahogany, and the back hand rail is 4" x 2" pine, to keep my fingers well away from the action, again the bottom has been waxed.










Next up, a router planing jig!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Table saw Accessories*
> 
> You buy a new table saw, and think…Great, can't wait to get going, then you realise it isn't quite that simple!
> 
> ...


Ingenuity! Thinking outside the box! And some pretty nice plywood! Bet it took a while to write this up?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Table saw Accessories*
> 
> You buy a new table saw, and think…Great, can't wait to get going, then you realise it isn't quite that simple!
> 
> ...


Is the floor tiled or textured concrete?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Table saw Accessories*
> 
> You buy a new table saw, and think…Great, can't wait to get going, then you realise it isn't quite that simple!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, we only have two types of plywood here, pine and 'furniture', the pine has too many voids to be of much use, so when I need ply I always use the other.

It made a nice change to sit and type for a while 

As for the Shop floor it is tiled, far easier to keep clean. I bought seconds, cheap, and I have a few spares if I drop something heavy, but so far…!


----------



## WesternRevival (Feb 14, 2015)

PhilBello said:


> *Table saw Accessories*
> 
> You buy a new table saw, and think…Great, can't wait to get going, then you realise it isn't quite that simple!
> 
> ...


How do you like that craftsman table saw?


----------



## Valerio (Feb 15, 2015)

PhilBello said:


> *Table saw Accessories*
> 
> You buy a new table saw, and think…Great, can't wait to get going, then you realise it isn't quite that simple!
> 
> ...


Was your previous saw a Craftsman 10 inch belt driven #113.29992 by any chance? I have one and it has worked fine for me so far….Bought it at a Yard Sale.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Table saw Accessories*
> 
> You buy a new table saw, and think…Great, can't wait to get going, then you realise it isn't quite that simple!
> 
> ...


Hi Will, I was a bit worried prior to the purchase, having read some of the reviews, but here in Colombia, choice is very limited if you are working to a budget, I have to say that so far, I am very impressed with the quality and accuracy of the saw, the fact that it has wheels fitted is a bonus, because I have to move it to use it, unless it is just for small projects.

Hi Valerio, no it wasn't your model, it was a Craftman 10" #31528462, also bought second hand, but I couldn't adjust it to get a perfect 90° cut, which was a pain.

Cheers Phil


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Bar Clamps*

They say that you can never have too many clamps, in my case I have a distinct shortage, so decided to do something about it this week.

I only have one clamp of any length, and that is a pipe clamp I made some time ago, I decided to make some wooden bar clamps, but storage is at a premium, so some of the sturdier, heavier clamps were out before I started.

I reviewed a number of YouTube videos on the subject, and ended up taking ideas from two or three of them.

One alteration from the norm, was to use 1/2" threaded rod for two reasons, the first it is stronger, and secondly less turning to move it due to the increased size.

The bars are 48" long, made of two laminated 3/4" ply strips, which are not 3/4" as with all things Colombian, I bought them as that, but they are between 16.5-17mm instead of 18mm, no problem I adjusted a couple of my measurements to allow for this, the bars therefore are approximately 1 1/4" square. I used this instead of hardwood to keep the weight down.

I cut recesses on either side using the table saw to fit the headstock, and then using the pillar drill, drilled holes for the bottom jaw pin (I am not using dowel, but 1/4" carriage bolts cut into 2" lengths, not using the threaded part) the holes are 1 1/2" apart.










I had a little help from my friends!...lol

The headstock, the top and bottom jaws are mahogany.










I had a problem when it came to the headstock, because I have been informed that Colombia does not stock 1/2" Tee Nuts for some unknown reason, so I had to recess nuts into the headstock and stick them with epoxy.

The top jaw is a mahogany block, which I cut and then made a recessed spaced for a 1/2" nut allowing enough space that it could swivel inside, this was epoxied to the threaded bar, and then the other part of the jaw glued back in place, and clamped until dry. (no photo, as my hands were covered in glue!)

The bottom jaw has the metal pin, which is offset on both axis to allow for minute adjustment










Once I had fabricated all the parts, I varnished them, and then came the glue up, the headstock was fixed with wood glue, but the handles I epoxied on.

They looked great, and I was really chuffed!










They sat on my bench overnight, and the following day I came to hang them on the wall, and realised my mistake, I wont repeat my language, but I had put the headstocks on the wrong way around, with the nut facing the handle, so any great pressure would probably push the nuts out.

I was not a happy bunny, I was tempted to smash the handles off, take out the rod, cut off the headstock recut it and the bar and start again, I had enough length, as there was 40.5" clamping length, I would have lost about three inches. However someone else came up with the idea to cut some metal to straddle the rod and stop the nut coming out. I had some metal straps which were ideal for the job, not pretty but still functional.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Bar Clamps*
> 
> They say that you can never have too many clamps, in my case I have a distinct shortage, so decided to do something about it this week.
> 
> ...


GRRRRRRRRREEEEEEAAAAT save! Love your shop assistants! Post about their function after use?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Bar Clamps*
> 
> They say that you can never have too many clamps, in my case I have a distinct shortage, so decided to do something about it this week.
> 
> ...


Ha! Ha! Thanks Tom, I was always taught, 'Do it right, or don't do it at all'. so this work around, was not ideal, but it works. I make these things and then it can be weeks before using them, but I will update as to their practical use, once…used!! lol!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Current project put on hold... for today!*

I am in the process of making a Router Table to fit in my Table saw extension wing, but it came to a stop today, I was going to cut some more parts, and the collar on the knob of the mitre gauge shattered, I had only lifted it to move it, no undue pressure.










Upon closer examination, the collar of the knob is only thin plastic, molded around the nut head, so it had to be the weak point.

I had a number of options, the obvious one being to claim under the Warranty with Craftsman, but why bother when I would just get another of the same, the second option was to make a new wooden knob to fit,. and finally repair the existing one.

I decided to go with the latter, I quite like this knob, it is substantial, and you can get a good grip, so out came the expoy, and the nut has been well and truly encased and re-fastened to the knob.










Hopefully there will not be any other problems with Craftsman.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Current project put on hold... for today!*
> 
> I am in the process of making a Router Table to fit in my Table saw extension wing, but it came to a stop today, I was going to cut some more parts, and the collar on the knob of the mitre gauge shattered, I had only lifted it to move it, no undue pressure.
> 
> ...


Phil,

GRRRRRRR! Murphy must be down south where it's warm, cause I've not been doing much save trying to figure out whether I can really use the c arm delta scroll saw that I have spent way too much time and money, and patience on.

Hope that epoxy holds, Good luck in the build.

Night from wintery MN. Guess I shouldn't complain as it's bad down south eastern US as well.

got work in Mankato with clients tommorrow and Friday as I rescheduled due to snow today.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Current project put on hold... for today!*
> 
> I am in the process of making a Router Table to fit in my Table saw extension wing, but it came to a stop today, I was going to cut some more parts, and the collar on the knob of the mitre gauge shattered, I had only lifted it to move it, no undue pressure.
> 
> ...


Tom,

Once you start using the scrollsaw you will wonder how you ever managed without one, they are handy tools, and not just for scroll work.

I think the epoxy will be stronger than the original build, hopefully anyway, in the meantime I will research for a replacement.

Take care in all that bad weather!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Mosquitera Needed*

The nights are still hot here, but we can't have the bedroom window open due to mosquitoes and the risk of dengue, a fan is not sufficient, and I am certainly not going down the road of Air Con, so it was time to make mosquiteras. I thought I would start with one, and see how it went.

I did make some when I lived in Spain, and they worked, so no reason why not here, This version only works with sliding windows.

I cut some 4×2s to 1/2" x 1 1/2", for this window I was making them 45.5" by 15", I had to make two frames, and the net is sandwiched between the two. Once the timber was cut, I half-lapped all the pieces, sanded them, then glued and clamped. When dry, I painted the frames, after which I stapled the net over one frame, and then glued the second on top. I just need to make a couple of handles, to make it easier to place.










You then place the netted frame in the window opening and slide the window until it holds the frame in place, simple but effective.

Hopefully now I will get a decent nights sleep.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Mosquitera Needed*
> 
> The nights are still hot here, but we can't have the bedroom window open due to mosquitoes and the risk of dengue, a fan is not sufficient, and I am certainly not going down the road of Air Con, so it was time to make mosquiteras. I thought I would start with one, and see how it went.
> 
> ...


Phil,

I've been busy but I thought I'd stop by. We have screening here in nylon and metal. You have dogs and not cats?

Looks like you might get some sleep. Any chance the netting might tear?

I'l check and see your response tomorrow!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Mosquitera Needed*
> 
> The nights are still hot here, but we can't have the bedroom window open due to mosquitoes and the risk of dengue, a fan is not sufficient, and I am certainly not going down the road of Air Con, so it was time to make mosquiteras. I thought I would start with one, and see how it went.
> 
> ...


Tom, Like you, we have nylon and metal, if these were to be a door screen, with the dogs, I would definitely use metal, but as these are for windows, nylon is fine, there is no reason that the netting should get damaged, only by deterioration, by which time I will probably have replaced the windows anyway.

Cheers Phil

P.S. I overslept this morning!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Lever Router Lift...Done!*

Two weeks ago I started preparing the parts for Jay Bates, Lever Router Lift Extension, I had a pile of plywood and some bits of metal, then went down with the flu, (thanks Mother in law!), which brought it to an abrupt halt for a week.










It isn't often I follow a plan, I'll use it and adapt it to my own needs. However on this occasion, other than changing some of the dimensions to fit on my saw table extension wing, which is a couple of inches shorter than Jay's, but the same depth, I am following this plan to the letter, because I don't think I can improve on this version, and to be honest, I'm not enjoying it, it's like being back at school, and I didn't like that much either!

It grieved me having to buy the flat bar and square tubing, because, I only needed 3ft of the former, and 2ft of the latter, but had to buy 6m of both, money grabbing HomeCenter don't sell short lengths, and the local welders know that, so if you go to them for a short length they bung up the price!

Jay's plan is colour coded every part, because it originated in Sketchup, which is a bit inconvenient to say the least, because my colour printer ran out of ink months ago, I only use my black laser jet printer, so I am lettering every part, it was either that or dig my old laptop out, and load the plan on there, however I didn't want it full of dust, so lettering the parts was the order of the day.

After two days graft, finally I have got the Lever Router Lift build completed, now I only have the task of fitting it to the Table saw, as an extension wing.

So how did it go? Well, let's just say, I wont be building another in a hurry!

The carriage lift itself, went together fine, I just wish I had left greasing the slides, until I had finished, but you live and learn.










The control for raising and lowering is brilliant, it is very responsive, and easy to micro-adjust.










I admit to making some mistakes, I cut out the insert plate with the jig saw, I was supposed to then build a frame on the underside to run a router with a flush trim bit to square up the hole, but somehow I missed that bit, however as the insert fits like a glove, albeit not perfectly square, I am not too worried, until I need to replace the insert.










I also decided to insert the optional magnets on the pivot block, so the lever would stay in place, but I could not just insert them into the ply, because my ply is Colombian ply, and not 3/4"!! so I ended up cutting slots with the bandsaw, and bedding the magnets in epoxy.

Once the Lift part was completed, it was just a case of building the fence, and then spraying the table top / fence / hold downs with varnish, I bought clear brillante, or gloss to you! but true to the Colombian way, it is Matt, even after six coats and two cans it is still Matt…



















As I have said before following plans is not my idea of fun, and it was a Royal pain in the proverbial… I think that although it was a .pdf plan, the fact that it was just copied from Sketchup was the problem, and if I was proficient at Sketchup, it might have been a lot easier. I like parts to be lettered, not coloured, especially when you need to print them all out, on a black ink only printer. Had I not ended up taking my old laptop down to the shop, I might have given it up as a bad job, but I am glad I didn't, this is going to be a great asset, and I missed not having a router table.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Lever Router Lift...Done!*
> 
> Two weeks ago I started preparing the parts for Jay Bates, Lever Router Lift Extension, I had a pile of plywood and some bits of metal, then went down with the flu, (thanks Mother in law!), which brought it to an abrupt halt for a week.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Planning, Patience, Precision, Practice, Passion and Persistence! Yep you are a woodworker with these qualities!

Hope it serves you well. If any thing goes awry, and I hope it doesn't , you know the machine, cause you built it!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Lever Router Lift...Done!*
> 
> Two weeks ago I started preparing the parts for Jay Bates, Lever Router Lift Extension, I had a pile of plywood and some bits of metal, then went down with the flu, (thanks Mother in law!), which brought it to an abrupt halt for a week.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom… The six 'P's, well that's a lot better than the three 'B's that were once used to describe me by a very irate person  (No I am not elaborating, I might get banned…lol)


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Router table extension wing fitted!*

I thought having built the router table and lift, and maybe it might be a good idea to fit it.

Work had come to a halt for a few days, I have been having trouble with my legs, and my Doc said that if I didn't go to the specialist, I could end up without them, which spurred me into action, as a result I am now having one set of tests after another, until they find out what is causing the constant pain, yesterday was Veins, they are all still there and functioning normally  , so now back to the Doc and find out what is next!

This morning finally I got down to the workshop, I had been worried that the weight might be a problem for the tablesaw, especially when it is raised on it's castors, but it is fine!



















Now to move on to the next project, a folding mitre saw station, I haven't got the room for a permanent one, so this is the next best thing, and will save me getting down on my knees every time I want to use the compound mitre saw.

People ask me if I ever intend to make anything, as all I seem to be doing is making tools and jigs, well the answer is a resounding yes, I look at it from the point of view, that if I have all the tools and jigs I require, it makes life a lot easier when I start my other projects.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Router table extension wing fitted!*
> 
> I thought having built the router table and lift, and maybe it might be a good idea to fit it.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Make a stool for resting your butt and taking a load off your legs. I took one I'd bought for working at a drawing tablle out to my shop. Hope it's something manageable.

Hey it sounds like my friend Mark's challenge. That's why I made my furniture piece be both functional and furniture until?


> ?


Finally decent weather here. Plow coming off the truck. Cleaned off my benches, and trying to figure out where to store materials without making to much extra work, so I can have the space to make something of quality. And it is also furniture, or some wood craft/art piece.

I too had a recent visit with my doc to rule out and manage some health issues.

What ever you make ,make it great! LOL1


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Router table extension wing fitted!*
> 
> I thought having built the router table and lift, and maybe it might be a good idea to fit it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, more work…lol! I know, I'll move the pillar drill off the stand I made, then I have a stool, I've already made, challenge complete, and that's without moving ha









Glad to hear that spring has finally come for you, we have reverted to summer, daily temperature between 45-52°C in the sun, thank goodness there is a little breeze on the mountain!

Good Luck with you Doc visits, I'm just keeping my fingers crossed, I'll be happier just knowing…whatever the result!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Router table extension wing fitted!*
> 
> I thought having built the router table and lift, and maybe it might be a good idea to fit it.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

We will have a 60 dgree F day today. MY to Do list is so long that if I had to complete it before I die??? I'd live forever. LOL!

So nice my therapy clients are dropping like flies on a summer day.

Going to focus on something in the shop.

Later,


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Router table extension wing fitted!*
> 
> I thought having built the router table and lift, and maybe it might be a good idea to fit it.
> 
> ...


You will enjoy your router attachment to the table saw. I built my first one 34 years ago (when attaching it to a table saw wasn't heard of) I wanted my table saw, jointer portable to move to job sites, the router on the tabler saw seemed like the way to go back then.
I'm the same, I spend more time making jigs and tables than I do with the original project. BUT ITS FUN !
Hope your legs get better…...I also dealing with health…type 2 diabetes…....hoping I keep my feet and my eyesight. SCARY when we get older.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Router table extension wing fitted!*
> 
> I thought having built the router table and lift, and maybe it might be a good idea to fit it.
> 
> ...


Thanks canadianchips, I am looking forward to a lot of use out of this! You are right, health problems are scary, after a lifetime to relatively good health, I seem to be falling to bits ha! ha!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*It's not only Women allowed to changed their minds!*

I said my next project was going to be the mobile Mitre saw stand, but as I am having trouble sourcing some parts, I decided I would make a wheelbarrow Planer Stand, I had seen it on Popular Woodworking and decided it would be ideal for me, as I often have to cart my Planer to various parts of the property, so a fixed one in the workshop was not for me.

It only takes a couple of hours to make, and although it is slightly bigger than I envisaged, it is sturdy and the right height, it will get a lot of use.

I made a couple of small changes to the design, I couldn't get 3" fixed castors, 2" was the biggest, swivelling castors… as big as you want! but not fixed, so swivelling it is, if they are a problem, I will just drill and put a screw through it to make it fixed! I can see why it is suggests using fixed, they are narrower and would fit on the 2×4, I had to add a block on the side to fit the castor.

I also shaped the handles, rather than taper them, and the legs, I couldn't get 3×3. so I glued two 2×4s together and cut them down to 3×3, although to be honest if you ´put extra leg braces, you could probably get away with using 2×4 for the legs.



















Tomorrow I will bolt the Planer to the stand, and find a home for it!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *It's not only Women allowed to changed their minds!*
> 
> I said my next project was going to be the mobile Mitre saw stand, but as I am having trouble sourcing some parts, I decided I would make a wheelbarrow Planer Stand, I had seen it on Popular Woodworking and decided it would be ideal for me, as I often have to cart my Planer to various parts of the property, so a fixed one in the workshop was not for me.
> 
> ...


Nicely don, Sir! It'll be verv useful for you


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *It's not only Women allowed to changed their minds!*
> 
> I said my next project was going to be the mobile Mitre saw stand, but as I am having trouble sourcing some parts, I decided I would make a wheelbarrow Planer Stand, I had seen it on Popular Woodworking and decided it would be ideal for me, as I often have to cart my Planer to various parts of the property, so a fixed one in the workshop was not for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment Russell, I certainly hope so!


----------



## MikeThrockmorton (Nov 4, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *It's not only Women allowed to changed their minds!*
> 
> I said my next project was going to be the mobile Mitre saw stand, but as I am having trouble sourcing some parts, I decided I would make a wheelbarrow Planer Stand, I had seen it on Popular Woodworking and decided it would be ideal for me, as I often have to cart my Planer to various parts of the property, so a fixed one in the workshop was not for me.
> 
> ...


I think the shaped handles look a lot better than I imagine tapered ones would.

Good decision!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *It's not only Women allowed to changed their minds!*
> 
> I said my next project was going to be the mobile Mitre saw stand, but as I am having trouble sourcing some parts, I decided I would make a wheelbarrow Planer Stand, I had seen it on Popular Woodworking and decided it would be ideal for me, as I often have to cart my Planer to various parts of the property, so a fixed one in the workshop was not for me.
> 
> ...


Thank Mike, they certainly feel comfortable, and the main part of the handle retains it's integrity, so hopefully they will last.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *It's not only Women allowed to changed their minds!*
> 
> I said my next project was going to be the mobile Mitre saw stand, but as I am having trouble sourcing some parts, I decided I would make a wheelbarrow Planer Stand, I had seen it on Popular Woodworking and decided it would be ideal for me, as I often have to cart my Planer to various parts of the property, so a fixed one in the workshop was not for me.
> 
> ...


Hey Phil,

Guess you're feeling better :<) looks pretty sturdy. Leverage should make it easy to move? Maybe you can build a dust/chips catcher for it as it looks like you don't have a place outside to let -er-rip?

Adding the chips shoot to my delta makes it a lot less messy.

Been getting the organic matter that I missed before winter hit around the house and parking area. Then I started on my "Jigs and safety tools" list. Made a wood pusher that fits my hand today. Bought a timber wolf 3/4 inch flex blade for re-sawing today got to get my chainsaws out of the box and running….I hope. LOL!

I did tell Murphy you miss him. :<))


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *It's not only Women allowed to changed their minds!*
> 
> I said my next project was going to be the mobile Mitre saw stand, but as I am having trouble sourcing some parts, I decided I would make a wheelbarrow Planer Stand, I had seen it on Popular Woodworking and decided it would be ideal for me, as I often have to cart my Planer to various parts of the property, so a fixed one in the workshop was not for me.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, just accepting that age is catching up! Doc now says she thinks the problem is lymphodema, won't do anything else until it gets worse, so I am getting used to my support socks 

At the moment, I just let the chips shoot over the parking area or the lawn, and then clean up afterwards, a chip catcher would certainly help, it wasn't on the list… but it is now 

It sounds as if you have come out of hibernation hahaha glad to hear that you are preparing all the safety gizmos before getting started,you take care.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *It's not only Women allowed to changed their minds!*
> 
> I said my next project was going to be the mobile Mitre saw stand, but as I am having trouble sourcing some parts, I decided I would make a wheelbarrow Planer Stand, I had seen it on Popular Woodworking and decided it would be ideal for me, as I often have to cart my Planer to various parts of the property, so a fixed one in the workshop was not for me.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Missed this response. Been dealing with infection in my teeth as I am waiting for insurance approval for an upper denture. I have to be more health conscious as well. problem of getting older?

Now working on a jig for milling small logs on my 14 inch band saw, as well as working on making veneers. Or at least thinner slabs from my harvested walnut branches.

Gotta call the dentist who has not called me back. GRRRRR! Had to see a doctor for antibiotics.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *It's not only Women allowed to changed their minds!*
> 
> I said my next project was going to be the mobile Mitre saw stand, but as I am having trouble sourcing some parts, I decided I would make a wheelbarrow Planer Stand, I had seen it on Popular Woodworking and decided it would be ideal for me, as I often have to cart my Planer to various parts of the property, so a fixed one in the workshop was not for me.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the dentures, I had upper ones last year, took three or four return visits before they were comfortable, now I get into trouble with SWMBO because I keep going out without them 

I saw your query about the bandsaw blade, unfortunately that is outside my knowledge, I hope you get it sorted!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *It's not only Women allowed to changed their minds!*
> 
> I said my next project was going to be the mobile Mitre saw stand, but as I am having trouble sourcing some parts, I decided I would make a wheelbarrow Planer Stand, I had seen it on Popular Woodworking and decided it would be ideal for me, as I often have to cart my Planer to various parts of the property, so a fixed one in the workshop was not for me.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Between the Timber Wolf and Saw Miser. I have a 1/2 inch Olson blade. It appears even a thinner more flexible 3/4 inch blade can stress my band saw? So I will resort to 1/2 inch 3 tpi in this area. Pm'ed Greg aka Cajun Wood Sculptor/Box maker, who had said he preferred the saw miser over the Timber wolf, and he had cut Cyprus with it. I know that is really tough wood. Built a porch down in Arkansas with it. Like pounding into IRON. LOL He had no technical reasons ,just liked it better.

Yet the Highlander Woodworking site says "not for use with green wood", although it has a C63 hardness. I will have to return the Timber Wolf blade, and pay shipping, although I can get the 1/2 inch w/free shipping in 2 days from order.

Since I'm not making money woodworking I tend to go cheap? Which is why I bought the Olsen blade and played with it on my walnut practice branches,Greg has both and prefers the wood slicer.

Might bite the bullet if I had any uppers left. LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Box Joint Jig*

My joints have been basic to say the least up until now,dowel, pocket hole, mitre, butt, lap and half lap… you get the idea! so to extend on my repertoire, I decided to go with Mario Cappellano (thewoodfather) and his basic jig, I won't be doing them often, so don't need anything fancy, but not having a dado set up was the decider on choice.

It only took a couple of hours to make, from scraps, and an angle bracket I had lying around, the latter acting as the guide pin. I made it out of 3/4" Ply and some left over 2×4, I built it to make 1/2" fingers.










I then did a test joint, to be honest it is a bit on the tight side, it did take some persuading to interlock, but that's probably because I didn't do anything to tidy up the cut edges, a minor adjustment might be needed but not much, I am certainly pleased with it.










As you can see, the joints are ever so slightly proud, but that was down to the blade height, and could have soon been sanded level, but there are no gaps!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Box Joint Jig*
> 
> My joints have been basic to say the least up until now,dowel, pocket hole, mitre, butt, lap and half lap… you get the idea! so to extend on my repertoire, I decided to go with Mario Cappellano (thewoodfather) and his basic jig, I won't be doing them often, so don't need anything fancy, but not having a dado set up was the decider on choice.
> 
> ...


I think the tight joints now are better than loose. Using solid woods the joint might break if pressured too much, that veneer sample went okay. You can always file a bit away from each joint that fits snug. Adding filler to each one would look bad.
Ive always wanted to make one for smaller box joists. Keep procrastinating !


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Box Joint Jig*
> 
> My joints have been basic to say the least up until now,dowel, pocket hole, mitre, butt, lap and half lap… you get the idea! so to extend on my repertoire, I decided to go with Mario Cappellano (thewoodfather) and his basic jig, I won't be doing them often, so don't need anything fancy, but not having a dado set up was the decider on choice.
> 
> ...


You are right, I rather file a bit away, than try to alter the jig and wreck it! Thanks


----------



## OmarN (Feb 13, 2015)

PhilBello said:


> *Box Joint Jig*
> 
> My joints have been basic to say the least up until now,dowel, pocket hole, mitre, butt, lap and half lap… you get the idea! so to extend on my repertoire, I decided to go with Mario Cappellano (thewoodfather) and his basic jig, I won't be doing them often, so don't need anything fancy, but not having a dado set up was the decider on choice.
> 
> ...


-Adding this jig to my project queue, along with the DIY jointer, cross cut sled and the wedge corner clamps. Seriously, when does one get time to do woodworking with all the jigs?


----------



## OmarN (Feb 13, 2015)

PhilBello said:


> *Box Joint Jig*
> 
> My joints have been basic to say the least up until now,dowel, pocket hole, mitre, butt, lap and half lap… you get the idea! so to extend on my repertoire, I decided to go with Mario Cappellano (thewoodfather) and his basic jig, I won't be doing them often, so don't need anything fancy, but not having a dado set up was the decider on choice.
> 
> ...


By the way, how did you cut the fingers off? Dado blade?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Box Joint Jig*
> 
> My joints have been basic to say the least up until now,dowel, pocket hole, mitre, butt, lap and half lap… you get the idea! so to extend on my repertoire, I decided to go with Mario Cappellano (thewoodfather) and his basic jig, I won't be doing them often, so don't need anything fancy, but not having a dado set up was the decider on choice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments Omar, I get the odd project done between jig building, my problem being that I moved to Colombia from Spain just over three years ago, I had to sell every last nail before moving, a lifetimes collection of tools, so I was starting again from scratch, I can't afford to replace all my tools, so I look for anything that will help make life easier, and in the main that means jigs!

Everything you see on this project was either cut on the table saw with a single blade or on the band-saw, I haven't got, and never have had a dado blade, whether I will ever get one, I'm not sure, they are handy, but I am happy doing things the way I know how, it might take a bit longer, but hey, I've got the time!  If you watch Mario's YT vid, I constructed this in the same way he did.


----------



## OmarN (Feb 13, 2015)

PhilBello said:


> *Box Joint Jig*
> 
> My joints have been basic to say the least up until now,dowel, pocket hole, mitre, butt, lap and half lap… you get the idea! so to extend on my repertoire, I decided to go with Mario Cappellano (thewoodfather) and his basic jig, I won't be doing them often, so don't need anything fancy, but not having a dado set up was the decider on choice.
> 
> ...


I usually cut half lap joints with a single blade, too, using my table saw cross cut sled. It, s a pretty versatile tool, the table saw. Whuch is why invested big bucks on a dewalt contractor saw.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Parqués*

Parqués is a Board Game peculiar to Colombia, although it has variations around the world, in the UK it is Ludo, elsewhere I don't know.

The problem is that unless you want to buy something that you would need a microscope to see, they are damned expensive…well by our standards, and I have now lived here long enough to believe in local values so with the family coming for Semana Santa / Easter, I decided I would try to make one, it's not hard,. just time consuming.

I know I said that after the Box Joint Jig I had other things to do, but the weather is holding that up, winter has now arrived with a vengeance, it's only in the mid 20°Cs during the day and 16-18°C at night, which for here is cold! The damp makes it seem worse, with what seems like non stop rain, ranging from drizzle to tropical storms, so it was either put my feet up, or back into the workshop!

I looked on the internet for a photo, did a screen capture, and then using my editting software changed it to a pencil drawing. This I then put in my Big Print software, bought from Matthew Wandel, this gets a lot of use, I find it invaluable. I decided to make a relatively big version, 75cm x 75cm , and I am making two versions on one board, one side will be for six players and turn it over and it will be for four players, however to start I am concentrating on the six players.

Having printed out the 12 sheets for each version, I headed off to the workshop, where I cut a piece of 3/4" Ply to 75×75cm, then placed and taped the printed sheets on top, once I was happy they were right, I lifted one end and placed carbon paper underneath.










It seemed to take for ever to draw all the lines, but that 'done', I carefully lifted the template, and cussed, in my haste I had put three of the ten sheets of carbon the wrong way up, so there was a nice imprint on the back of the paper but nothing on the wood, fortunately I had used a compass to draw the arcs and circles, so using the pinholes I soon had the paper back in place, and redrew the missing section.










That done, out came my pyrography kit, I love doing woodburning, but haven't had any projects requiring it recently, this is going to take a while, as you can see, it can't be rushed, otherwise there is a risk of burning wood that shouldn't be.










Once this is completed, and the other version drawn and burned onto the other side, I will have to get six different coloured spray paints to colour the different sections, that done, I will edge the whole board in mahogany, and then varnish it.

Will it be ready for Semana Santa…hopefully!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Parqués*
> 
> Parqués is a Board Game peculiar to Colombia, although it has variations around the world, in the UK it is Ludo, elsewhere I don't know.
> 
> ...


Darn that weather! Forced you into the workshop.LOL! We're having a spring snow! I know it's because I took the plow off my truck. But the good thing is it will melt.

I will have a week free of clients after Tuesday, as I am scheduled for the dentist.

Won't feel much like talking for awhile. Looks like you're having fun.

Finished my log cutting jig for my band saw, and played with it on a small six inch log. Will be buying some blades which I got lots of info about on my forum question.

Later,

Tom


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Parqués*
> 
> Parqués is a Board Game peculiar to Colombia, although it has variations around the world, in the UK it is Ludo, elsewhere I don't know.
> 
> ...


I know it's terrible Tom…lol I'm glad to hear you have conquered the bandsaw problem, we now look forward to seeing the results! Good Luck with the teeth.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Parqués*
> 
> Parqués is a Board Game peculiar to Colombia, although it has variations around the world, in the UK it is Ludo, elsewhere I don't know.
> 
> ...


Phil,

It's truly fascinating to see the grain patterns in the slices coming out of the log.

I have logs sitting for several years that may have passed their prime. Planning on using my chainsaw mill, but it's a fairly heavy piece when added to the saw. We'll see. doing strengthening exercises so I can handle my fantasy better?

Due to my day job requiring talking, I'm hoping it goes well. I have a 2/3rds partial but I inherited English teeth from my mom's side. And life happens?

Thanks


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Parqués*
> 
> Parqués is a Board Game peculiar to Colombia, although it has variations around the world, in the UK it is Ludo, elsewhere I don't know.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the finished game board.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Parqués*
> 
> Parqués is a Board Game peculiar to Colombia, although it has variations around the world, in the UK it is Ludo, elsewhere I don't know.
> 
> ...


Ha! Ha! nothing wrong with English teeth Tom, they just fall out, as I can testify  Now watching you pumping iron, I have to see…lol


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Parqués...Cont'd*

It may be basic wood burning, but as I haven't done any for a while, that is fine, and although it kills my back, bending over a large piece, I find it very therapeutic, and come away quite relaxed.

This morning I finished the burning on the first side










I just have to decide what I am going to put in the circles, if anything, I will probably iron on a laser print, but of what, I don't yet know.

Then it was time to get on with the four player version, this time making sure that all the carbon paper was seated correctly!










then drawing it out, which didn't take long, as it is far more simplistic than the first one, I'm just glad I didn't go for the eight player option!










I have to go out tomorrow, but hopefully will have enough time to get this side burned as well.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Parqués...Cont'd*
> 
> It may be basic wood burning, but as I haven't done any for a while, that is fine, and although it kills my back, bending over a large piece, I find it very therapeutic, and come away quite relaxed.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Looks like patirnce is one of your wood working skills. :<)


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Parqués...Cont'd*
> 
> It may be basic wood burning, but as I haven't done any for a while, that is fine, and although it kills my back, bending over a large piece, I find it very therapeutic, and come away quite relaxed.
> 
> ...


Tom, it's about the only time I have any patience… without woodwork I would be a basket case! I find it relaxing and destressing, if I had the choice between a holiday or going in the workshop, I would pick the latter every time, but that wouldn't go down very well with SWMBO ha! ha!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Parqués...Cont'd*
> 
> It may be basic wood burning, but as I haven't done any for a while, that is fine, and although it kills my back, bending over a large piece, I find it very therapeutic, and come away quite relaxed.
> 
> ...


Due to my ADHD, i gotta be very motivated and patient with me. LOL!

hey snow melted today!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Parqués finished!*

It's amazing what you can do with masking tape and a few cans of spray paint, once that bit was done, I tried stencilling the words onto the board, but you wouldn't have been able to see them at night, especially those family members who had had a snifter or two!! So I printed address labels, stuck them on the board, and sprayed varnish over them to seal them, before applying a few coats of brushing varnish.

That done I applied the mahogany trim and voila! we are ready to play, now I just have to learn the rules


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Parqués finished!*
> 
> It's amazing what you can do with masking tape and a few cans of spray paint, once that bit was done, I tried stencilling the words onto the board, but you wouldn't have been able to see them at night, especially those family members who had had a snifter or two!! So I printed address labels, stuck them on the board, and sprayed varnish over them to seal them, before applying a few coats of brushing varnish.
> 
> That done I applied the mahogany trim and voila! we are ready to play, now I just have to learn the rules


Phil,

Now make a table frame to set it in? Nice job!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Parqués finished!*
> 
> It's amazing what you can do with masking tape and a few cans of spray paint, once that bit was done, I tried stencilling the words onto the board, but you wouldn't have been able to see them at night, especially those family members who had had a snifter or two!! So I printed address labels, stuck them on the board, and sprayed varnish over them to seal them, before applying a few coats of brushing varnish.
> 
> That done I applied the mahogany trim and voila! we are ready to play, now I just have to learn the rules


Thanks Tom, it did go through my mind, but we play in two or three different locations, where the frame would just be in the way, so that saved me a job.

Now I'm finishing off a new set of bunkbed ladders, they have to take the weight of the Mother-in-Law…I'll leave a screw or two out ha! ha!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Scrap Coffee Table*

Only a quick build this time, made with scrap leftovers from the car-port and Gazebo build, so it is all mahogany.

The table took about six hours from start to finish, two hours yesterday cutting parts. Today, I used my new router table to round off any part that might come into contact with human legs! then sanded all the parts using both my belt and orbital disc sanders, down to 120 grit. After which I pocket holed every part, then glued and screwed the table together, the top and legs were hand sanded down to 220 grit.

The top is 29 1/2" x 19", an odd size, but I was making the most of the leftovers! these were pocket-holed and glued together, but only screwed to the base, just in case it needs replacing in the future.

Then using a rag I stained the whole table, normally I wouldn't bother with underneath, a case of out of sight out of mind, but as the table will be outside I decided that any protection will help.

An hour later and it was put into use.










As you can see, the sanding was enough to give it a mirror finish.










The short rail is only 9" and are recessed into the middle of the legs, so I had to use a stubby ratchet screwdriver with the pocket-hole bit, as there wasn't enough space for my drill.










Now I can throw away the temporary table you see behind, I'll put it outside the gate, and it will be gone within the hour!

For a small table it has got a fair bit of weight, there are no worries about it disappearing in the wind.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Scrap Coffee Table*
> 
> Only a quick build this time, made with scrap leftovers from the car-port and Gazebo build, so it is all mahogany.
> 
> ...


Nice work!

Now do you have enough to build the chairs to go with it? :<)


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Scrap Coffee Table*
> 
> Only a quick build this time, made with scrap leftovers from the car-port and Gazebo build, so it is all mahogany.
> 
> ...


Mahogany scrap.?
We pay a premium here for mahogany.
In the 80's we could get it reasonable, I love working with it.
Nice little table.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Scrap Coffee Table*
> 
> Only a quick build this time, made with scrap leftovers from the car-port and Gazebo build, so it is all mahogany.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, there is plenty left, but for now chairs are not a priority 

candianchips, thanks for the comment, yes it's weird, when I was in Europe, I had to save up for a piece, here it is used as construction lumber, it is a joy to work with. The only problem here is that, because it is used for construction, it is not dry when you get it.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Scrap Coffee Table*
> 
> Only a quick build this time, made with scrap leftovers from the car-port and Gazebo build, so it is all mahogany.
> 
> ...


Its amazing what countries do. My brother was in Thailand and shipped furniture home 30 years ago. All the crates were made from Teak. 
They use what is common from each country.
Saskatchewan Canada we had poplar coming out of our ears !


----------



## oscarthegrouch (Nov 17, 2015)

PhilBello said:


> *Scrap Coffee Table*
> 
> Only a quick build this time, made with scrap leftovers from the car-port and Gazebo build, so it is all mahogany.
> 
> ...


awesome table love the finish how tall is it?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Scrap Coffee Table*
> 
> Only a quick build this time, made with scrap leftovers from the car-port and Gazebo build, so it is all mahogany.
> 
> ...





> awesome table love the finish how tall is it?
> 
> - oscarthegrouch


Many thanks, it is getting a lot of use!  The dimensions are 75×50cm by 50cm tall.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Going off at a Tangent!*

Not really woodwork related, but this is an update on my Carport build…

The tropical storms and high winds are threatening to undo my work, so I made the decision that I would have to build the walls of the carport from concrete block to make sure it was going nowhere. I thought I had put enough support in the original build, but I have witnessed storms over the last few weeks that would test any freestanding structure.

So yesterday my supplies arrived in three loads, they had to use a small vehicle due to my location, now for the time being my workshop is a Building Supplies Store!










and the parking area has the 300 blocks and 2m sand blocking access for anything else










I dry laid the first course of blocks and drilled for the rebar, which will support the first four courses, there will be nine courses in total plus some top filler bits. The rebar comes in 6m lengths, so I cut it to a metre, and set it up ready for work to commence today.










once the rebar was inserted I removed the blocks and stacked them, which was my first mistake!

This morning I started work, I have always been taught to take my time laying the first course as this is critical, then the others will follow on, so I was doing just that, until I had laid block No.6 and I knew I had a problem… Out came the tape measure and sure enough my blocks were from at least three different manufacturers, and all varied in size, despite being sold as 40×10x20cm, they varied up to 2cm, consequently the planted rebar, did not now match with the holes in the blocks. I thought of re-drilling, but ruled that out as I would have the same problem in the subsequent courses, so I had to start cutting blocks, the air turned blue! You would think that the Colombians could at least get their concrete moulds the right size, I have come to accept that most things are not what they should be, but concrete blocks!

I haven't done any serious building work for over four years and it told. I have to wear a back support when lifting due to a longstanding problem, but by lunchtime I could hardly move, and I still hadn't finished the first course. After lunch I completed the course, by which time it was 3pm. Despite having beautiful mornings, it is still winter here, at 4pm we are normally guaranteed a storm of varying intensity, I wanted the mortar to have a chance to set enough not to be effected by rain, so I cleared up. Then crawled upstairs for a shower, then made the mistake of having a siesta, when I woke, I couldn't get out of bed!

This doesn't bode well for the rest of the build, I am just hoping that I will loosen up as time passes, and I can get this finished. I can't say that building is my favourite pastime, but I was taught by a friend in Spain, so I know I can do it, and won't pay someone else to do, what I can do myself. Fortunately, there is no pressure on time, other than it is stopping me woodworking, which is another incentive to get it done.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Going off at a Tangent!*
> 
> Not really woodwork related, but this is an update on my Carport build…
> 
> ...


Damn, Damn, Damn! Getting old sucks. Hope it works out, as Murphy appears to be down there taking a vacation at your place.

I am actually doing some wieght training exercises to prevent that from happening to me. Your shop is starting to look like mine. LOL!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Going off at a Tangent!*
> 
> Not really woodwork related, but this is an update on my Carport build…
> 
> ...


At least your trying.
I still try to do the things I used to do, it hurts like "heck"at night, but I can still do it ! 
I would come and help you….....checked my schedule…......whoops busy that day …..........lol
Take it slow…...have fun…...keep us posted.
You will be proud after your finished.
Take care.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Going off at a Tangent!*
> 
> Not really woodwork related, but this is an update on my Carport build…
> 
> ...


Tom… Lycra and dumbells ha! ha! good on you 

Canadianchips… you're so right, night is the worst, and trying to get up in the morning, Ouch!

I have decided to take it easy and do a half day, instead of a full day, I have the time, so why rush, the only downside is the state of the workshop, until I have finished 

To make things a bit easier, I decided this morning to sort out the blocks, so I only work with one size, and when they runs out, I will switch to the next. As you can see they are not the same size, so why not deliver all the same, I have no idea, unless they were trying to wind me up, in which case they succeeded.










The holes are different, which threw out the lines with the rebar, I didn't realise until too late










The blocks are a different depth, which again made the courses look odd, but because I intend to render the walls when finished, I am not too bothered, and to get the courses level, rather than use a plumbline I am now using a measuring stick, it seems to work better. Now I know why I have yet to see a decent block built building in Colombia!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Going off at a Tangent!*
> 
> Not really woodwork related, but this is an update on my Carport build…
> 
> ...


Phil,

Glad you are feeling good enough to complain. LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Getting there very slowly!*

I am definitely getting old, I thought building up this car port would be a breeze, but it has taken far longer than I anticipated, although I have to admit, I have quite enjoyed it, up to a point.

I had to stop work for a week, I put an already damaged back, out of sync, for the first time in a number of years, laying the last course of blocks, because I was having to cut them to fit around the joists, and had very little room to work, I twisted instead of turning with a block, and…pop! ouch!!

But I am back up and running, and today finished the inside rendering



















next week it will be the outside, then I have to think about re-roofing, this 'plastic' stuff is rubbish, it needs total support, and it hasn't got it, so I am going to buy corrugated cement roofing panels. I also have to do the electrics.

All good fun…and no sign of Murphy!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Getting there very slowly!*
> 
> I am definitely getting old, I thought building up this car port would be a breeze, but it has taken far longer than I anticipated, although I have to admit, I have quite enjoyed it, up to a point.
> 
> ...


That's cause he was up here with me! Hope you move slower and deliberate as those other panels are not going to be light?

Looks good!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Getting there very slowly!*
> 
> I am definitely getting old, I thought building up this car port would be a breeze, but it has taken far longer than I anticipated, although I have to admit, I have quite enjoyed it, up to a point.
> 
> ...


Will you have to "beef" up the rafters to support heavier roof material too ?
No matter how much work a job is…...there is a sense of pride in saying "I did that".
Take it slow and enjoy.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Getting there very slowly!*
> 
> I am definitely getting old, I thought building up this car port would be a breeze, but it has taken far longer than I anticipated, although I have to admit, I have quite enjoyed it, up to a point.
> 
> ...


Hi canadianchips, like everything I do, I tend to overbuild, thank goodness in this case, no they will support the new roofing with no problem. and having now built up the concrete block walls, these will give excellent support, the previous wooden posts, may well not have been sufficient on their own.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Soon be able to think about woodwork again!*

I had a change of heart, having been out to price up the cement panels, it was going to be a costly business, so I ended up doing the same as the gazebo, I stripped off all the panels, and put them to one side, went and bought 20m2 of 8mm pine planks, a roll of mineral felt, and a few extra roof panels.

Back home it was time to get going, and I soon found that Colombia was not going to change any time soon, the pine planks were supposed to be 2.5m long, my roof is 5m, including the overhang, but the planks varied from 2.45 - 2.60m fortunately for me, my central rafter was a little off centre, which before had not been important, because the panels ran lengthways along the roof, this had now changed. So every plank had to be cut to size.










By mid afternoon, they were all cut and installed, thanks to my air nailgun!










Once the sun had gone down, I then installed the mineral felt. just finishing before we had a tropical storm, and I am pleased to say the roof is water tight.










The following day, I decided to render our neighbours wall, I had their permission, it looked an eye sore, but rendered, it looks better, when painted along with the carport it will look better still.










That done, I had the roof panels to put back on, I had bought some extras, because I was changing the run, it needed them to complete the job. This took a full day, fortunately although warm, it was cloudy, so I was able to walk on the roof without damaging the felt.










Today, I have brush painted the back wall, brown, we decided that this wall had to be dark, otherwise the money we had spent on having balustrades put around the pool would have been wasted, they would have blended into the wall. The brown colour is the same as I used to paint the low gazebo walls, so it all matches.










I also trimmed the roof overhang, which was running out by three inches, that is now ready for me to install the barge board and guttering, and so it goes on!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Soon be able to think about woodwork again!*
> 
> I had a change of heart, having been out to price up the cement panels, it was going to be a costly business, so I ended up doing the same as the gazebo, I stripped off all the panels, and put them to one side, went and bought 20m2 of 8mm pine planks, a roll of mineral felt, and a few extra roof panels.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Maybe you can go into construction, part time? Nicely done. Been down for two weeks as a client brought me a virus. Now my wife has it. Looks like you're getting some exercise?


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Soon be able to think about woodwork again!*
> 
> I had a change of heart, having been out to price up the cement panels, it was going to be a costly business, so I ended up doing the same as the gazebo, I stripped off all the panels, and put them to one side, went and bought 20m2 of 8mm pine planks, a roll of mineral felt, and a few extra roof panels.
> 
> ...


Always something to slow down a simlpe job.
I guess we are spoiled here when we go to lumber yard and actually get what we want.
OH well, 
My father used to tell us as kids….....
if it was "EASY , everyone would be doing it " thats why WE are special people.
Take care and have more fun !


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Soon be able to think about woodwork again!*
> 
> I had a change of heart, having been out to price up the cement panels, it was going to be a costly business, so I ended up doing the same as the gazebo, I stripped off all the panels, and put them to one side, went and bought 20m2 of 8mm pine planks, a roll of mineral felt, and a few extra roof panels.
> 
> ...


Go and wash your mouth out Tom! I am ready for six months holiday now ha! ha!  Sorry to hear you have been under the weather, and hope your Wife soon recovers.

Hi canadianchips, it certainly makes for interesting projects  I am happy to slow things down, fast is not in my vocabulary any more!!!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Soon be able to think about woodwork again!*
> 
> I had a change of heart, having been out to price up the cement panels, it was going to be a costly business, so I ended up doing the same as the gazebo, I stripped off all the panels, and put them to one side, went and bought 20m2 of 8mm pine planks, a roll of mineral felt, and a few extra roof panels.
> 
> ...


I hear ya.
"FAST" is an action word.(Like run, hurry,speed, etc.)

I do not do action words anymore .


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Finally finished!*

I actually finished the carport two days ago, which is just as well since, we have had tropical storms ever since.

Everything is painted, including the neighbours wall.



















The bargeboards, guttering and downpipes are all installed along withThe cosmetic bits, such as hooks for the pool cleaning equipment.










Board inside to protect the car door.










The hanging tennis ball, to stop the wife driving through the back wall, much to the amusement of the dogs.










Will I now be able to spend time in the shop…I don't think so, I have got some rendering to do on the house, but I am having a few days break first, to do some gardening, and get my papers together for the Colombian Tax Return!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Finally finished!*
> 
> I actually finished the carport two days ago, which is just as well since, we have had tropical storms ever since.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Looks good! A Colombian Tax Return? That is probably quite an experience? Hope you get to making sawdust. I have to do some repetitive drilling I had purchased hardware when I was making some money, and decided it is time to make my drill press table. I am doing my best to use what I've accumulated.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Finally finished!*
> 
> I actually finished the carport two days ago, which is just as well since, we have had tropical storms ever since.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, looking forward to seeing what you are up to!!  Colombian Tax return is not too bad, you can't do your own, you have to use an Accountant, and fortunately they are cheap, last year I didn't have to pay anything, but now I own property I will probably have to, how much… I have no idea!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Two Quick Projects*

Having had the day off yesterday, and taken the family out for the day, it was my intention to get started on some rendering today, but that went by the board, when my beloved Wife, asked me this morning to help her out.

SWMBO is starting up her own business(es) online, one is a shop which is up and running, and she has had her first orders, the second and her primary business, is an Online platform to showcase work of up and coming Designers in the fashion world, this is taking longer to get going, but there is more and more interest, which is encouraging. As a result one of the local Townhalls, has asked her to take part in a Fashion Fayre, they will supply the stall, and she will use it to promote the business, in so doing, she has three Designers who are going to showcase their stock on the stand, and she said she wanted three rustic wooden stands that will hold six items on each, and a space to display the logo of each Designer.

What's the budget I asked…budget? was the reply ha! ha! I thought as much, so I went in search of my leftovers to see what I could come up with.




























Using some construction lumber for the legs and brace, some 8mm pine planking left over from the roofing, and a bolt with wingnuts instead of hinges I came up with these. Drilling 3/4" holes along the bottom of the planking to take hangers. These should easily fit in the car the overall size being 1.5m x 0.75m.

That done, I thought I could wrap up, but I thought wrong, 'I also need two stands for mannequins'...apparently one of the designers has two dressmakers mannequins, without legs. Having asked for a photo and the approximate size of the mannequins, it was back to work.

The base has to have some weight in it, and I have a lot of mahogany pieces stacked in the workshop, so out they came, four pieces at 14" each, I then cut lap joints using the tablesaw, So I had two 'X' on which to attach a post, and fortunately I still had some 1 1/4" dowel in stock, cutting that to length, I then put a point on one end, which will be rammed up into the mannequin (I told SWMBO that I would have to try this out using her as a mannequin…ummm didn't think so!), finally hasving bored a hole in the 'X' for the dowel, gluing and screwing it together, I gave the two stands a coat of black paint to match the mannequins.










Job done, 3pm and no time for anything else today.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Two Quick Projects*
> 
> Having had the day off yesterday, and taken the family out for the day, it was my intention to get started on some rendering today, but that went by the board, when my beloved Wife, asked me this morning to help her out.
> 
> ...


Hey Phil,

You handcrafted, and created a piece that is appreciated by your most important fan. Growing some whiskers?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Two Quick Projects*
> 
> Having had the day off yesterday, and taken the family out for the day, it was my intention to get started on some rendering today, but that went by the board, when my beloved Wife, asked me this morning to help her out.
> 
> ...


At least it keeps her happy Tom!!  as for the whiskers, I've just trimmed them, they were itching with the heat…lol








As you can see, in the past I had a few more ha! ha!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *Two Quick Projects*
> 
> Having had the day off yesterday, and taken the family out for the day, it was my intention to get started on some rendering today, but that went by the board, when my beloved Wife, asked me this morning to help her out.
> 
> ...


Well done Phil. Your shop looks nice too.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Two Quick Projects*
> 
> Having had the day off yesterday, and taken the family out for the day, it was my intention to get started on some rendering today, but that went by the board, when my beloved Wife, asked me this morning to help her out.
> 
> ...


Thanks stefang, much appreciated!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Two Quick Projects*
> 
> Having had the day off yesterday, and taken the family out for the day, it was my intention to get started on some rendering today, but that went by the board, when my beloved Wife, asked me this morning to help her out.
> 
> ...


Whoa! Not part of my perception. LOL! I think It's because of the picture in your avatar?I'm off to Mankato to seea couple of new clients. Thank the Lord! LOL! It appears I do good work and my clients get better, but then I'm out of work. Wish I were that good in wood! Then it would be the reverse? LOL!

Later

Tom


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Two Quick Projects*
> 
> Having had the day off yesterday, and taken the family out for the day, it was my intention to get started on some rendering today, but that went by the board, when my beloved Wife, asked me this morning to help her out.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom…Long may you have Clients


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Odd Job!*

There hasn't been much woodwork done recently, as I stated in my last post, rendering was the order of the day, while the weather is so nice it just has to be done, so the last week, on and off I have turned this area









Into this area,









and finally this:









and what a difference it has made, but that left one problem to be resolved, storage, because the area was a dump, nothing got put away, it was tucked where ever there was a recess, that now has to change. so with 1" x 6" boards, I made a simple pocket hole shelving unit, and because it was pine, I painted it.









Once it is dry, the area can be tidied up…next week, back to rendering!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Odd Job!*
> 
> There hasn't been much woodwork done recently, as I stated in my last post, rendering was the order of the day, while the weather is so nice it just has to be done, so the last week, on and off I have turned this area
> 
> ...


Yes, yes quite an improvement. Rendering, as in reducing beef suet to a liquid or lard? If so that's an especially smelly job for a summer day.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Odd Job!*
> 
> There hasn't been much woodwork done recently, as I stated in my last post, rendering was the order of the day, while the weather is so nice it just has to be done, so the last week, on and off I have turned this area
> 
> ...


Russell I think it's an English term for coating the walls with plaster or cement?

Hey Phil it's in a blog so it doesn't HAVE to be woodworking.

Good to see you posting.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Odd Job!*
> 
> There hasn't been much woodwork done recently, as I stated in my last post, rendering was the order of the day, while the weather is so nice it just has to be done, so the last week, on and off I have turned this area
> 
> ...


Thanks, Doc.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Odd Job!*
> 
> There hasn't been much woodwork done recently, as I stated in my last post, rendering was the order of the day, while the weather is so nice it just has to be done, so the last week, on and off I have turned this area
> 
> ...


Thank you Both!!!!  This is the problem when people outside England, say they speak English, they just don't understand…lol ha! ha!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Odd Job!*
> 
> There hasn't been much woodwork done recently, as I stated in my last post, rendering was the order of the day, while the weather is so nice it just has to be done, so the last week, on and off I have turned this area
> 
> ...


Phil,

I know about maintenance on houses. Especially after building a privacy fence, a Garden shed that holds my dust collector, and a small house/shed/feeding station for the outside cats. I hated feeding them in 20 below Fahrenheit!

I checked your projects page? My friend challenged me to build a piece of furniture. Although I have more maintenance than I have days left in my life, I built my little Butt Bench. Been sitting on it in the shop/studio grooming and feeding my cats. also used it to stand on to get my short legged body up over the fenders of my 3/4 ton truck.

Your turn?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Odd Job!*
> 
> There hasn't been much woodwork done recently, as I stated in my last post, rendering was the order of the day, while the weather is so nice it just has to be done, so the last week, on and off I have turned this area
> 
> ...


You're crafty Tom, I vaguely remember you mentioning this to me at the time, but I laughed it off, and thought I had got away with it!! As a result I accept your challenge, and will enter two pieces, I have made, one I mentioned in my Blog, the other I finished yesterday!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Odd Job!*
> 
> There hasn't been much woodwork done recently, as I stated in my last post, rendering was the order of the day, while the weather is so nice it just has to be done, so the last week, on and off I have turned this area
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your projects. Mine too!

Had to rehab my floor standing belt sander. Good thing as I've not done any maintenance since I assembled it in 2005. Belt was broken, only the outer band holding it together.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Bandsaw Guide*

My Bandsaw is a commercial model made locally here in Colombia, as many of the commercial tools are:










I have always had a problem with drift, and not just a millimetre or two, more like an inch or two! I spent hours trying to correct this, and in the end gave up, marking a line on the saw table so I knew in which direction to cut.

However this was not ideal, and I was finding myself not using the saw, which was ridiculous, the fault I believed was that there was no lower guide, I contacted the company who made it, and they said none of their saws are made with the lower guide, but if I wanted one, they would adapt and fit one, for a price, if I returned the saw. 
Since it took four men to lift it into my trailer, that was not an option, so I decided to try and resolve it myself.

I thought about making the support from hardwood, but changed my mind, and went for a simple metal strap:










This I then shaped in the vise, using my lump hammer and cold chisel.










To fit it to the saw, I drilled a hole to bolt it to the frame, and on the other side, I drilled a hole, and then using my angle grinder with a cutting wheel, I expended the hole into a slot, to take two bearings.










It was then fitted to the saw, and adjusted.










Does it work?... Let's just say, it has cut out nearly all the drift, I know I will never get rid of the problem all together, but it is a different saw!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

PhilBello said:


> *Bandsaw Guide*
> 
> My Bandsaw is a commercial model made locally here in Colombia, as many of the commercial tools are:
> 
> ...


That might be better than what the manufacturer would have done. Way to go!!

Maybe you've seen this , maybe not. This man explains how most of what is called bandsaw drift is actually wrong blade adjustment. 




I was in Colombia in the early 90's. On the Rio Caqueta in Amazonas. Beautiful! I wish I could have brought home some wood from there.


----------



## fatman51 (May 16, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Bandsaw Guide*
> 
> My Bandsaw is a commercial model made locally here in Colombia, as many of the commercial tools are:
> 
> ...


I would say you saved a few bucks, a lot of hassle and got as good or better as you would have gotten. One thing I can say for my little old Craftsman saw is that it has a very functional blade alignment and guide set up.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Bandsaw Guide*
> 
> My Bandsaw is a commercial model made locally here in Colombia, as many of the commercial tools are:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments, this certainly saved me a ton of money, if it lasts, it will have been worth it!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Bandsaw Guide*
> 
> My Bandsaw is a commercial model made locally here in Colombia, as many of the commercial tools are:
> 
> ...


Phil,,Nice Save. Looks like your learning to live in the land of 100% taxes?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Bandsaw Guide*
> 
> My Bandsaw is a commercial model made locally here in Colombia, as many of the commercial tools are:
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom…every Peso counts!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Bandsaw Guide*
> 
> My Bandsaw is a commercial model made locally here in Colombia, as many of the commercial tools are:
> 
> ...


My bandsaw has two roller bushings. Top and below tablle.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Bandsaw Guide*
> 
> My Bandsaw is a commercial model made locally here in Colombia, as many of the commercial tools are:
> 
> ...





> My bandsaw has two roller bushings. Top and below tablle.
> 
> - DocSavage45


So does mine…Now!!!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Back in the Workshop!*

Having spent a few months doing nother but maintenance , I now have time to spend back in the workshop, so the other day, I decided it was time to get a simple project out of the way, which would help a family member.

One of my dogs is a rescue dog, he was abused as a Pup and as a result his jaw is deformed, making it difficult for him to eat, he pushes his bowl all over the floor trying to get his food, so he needed a dog table, something to stop his bowl moving, and raise it high enough to be comfortable when eating.

My first problem was deciding how high the bowl should be, I gave up researching on the internet, everyone seems to have a different idea, I ended up going for 2/3 his leg height, or 8 1/2".

I had some scrap laminated oak board left over from another project and decided to use that. However before cutting all the parts, I had to cut the circle out for the bowl, if that went wrong, I was wasting my time. A while ago, I made a simple circle cutting jig, but until now, had never used it.










It worked a treat, using my trim router and a straight bit.

So with the hole cut, I then cut out the side supports and cross rails










To improve the look visually, I decided to angle the supports and then round over all the parts, that the bowl and the dog would come in contact with, I also pocket holed the sides to attach them to the top.










That done I assembled the table and took it down to the house to see if it would work










I was pleased with it, but it needed a finish, I mixed up some varnish 50/50 with mineral spirit, and wiped on five or six coats










After it had had time to dry, and get rid of the smell, it was time to see if the User appreciated the work.










Yes, I think I can say that was a success!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

PhilBello said:


> *Back in the Workshop!*
> 
> Having spent a few months doing nother but maintenance , I now have time to spend back in the workshop, so the other day, I decided it was time to get a simple project out of the way, which would help a family member.
> 
> ...


I know who that dog's best friend is. Good job!!


----------



## fatman51 (May 16, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Back in the Workshop!*
> 
> Having spent a few months doing nother but maintenance , I now have time to spend back in the workshop, so the other day, I decided it was time to get a simple project out of the way, which would help a family member.
> 
> ...


very nice! A man can not do to much for his dog.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Back in the Workshop!*
> 
> Having spent a few months doing nother but maintenance , I now have time to spend back in the workshop, so the other day, I decided it was time to get a simple project out of the way, which would help a family member.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys, your comment is appreciated! My dogs give me far more than I ever give them


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Back in the Workshop!*
> 
> Having spent a few months doing nother but maintenance , I now have time to spend back in the workshop, so the other day, I decided it was time to get a simple project out of the way, which would help a family member.
> 
> ...


Hey Phil,

Looks a little like my butt bench footstool? LOL! I sit on it to groom and pet my Barn/shop Kitties. Wondered where you were in your projects. I managed to burn up my chainsaw. Finally stopped and started maintenance stuff, and got more done than 3 months of chainsaw maintenance.

Nice project, did you post it?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Back in the Workshop!*
> 
> Having spent a few months doing nother but maintenance , I now have time to spend back in the workshop, so the other day, I decided it was time to get a simple project out of the way, which would help a family member.
> 
> ...


Cheers Tom, sorry to hear about the chainsaw, at least you have an excuse for a new one! I haven't posted the project, but will when I have a minute to myself


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*My second major project of the year!*

I am sure this will ring bells with many married members, I have got to the stage where it would be nice to go to bed at night, without having to cling onto the edge, to stop myself falling out, because my significant other has hogged near enough the whole bed.

We would have liked a 2m x 2m bed, but it just was not feasible in our small bedroom, so we decided on a 1.8m x 1.9m mattress, at least I should be able to lie on my back. The first job was buying the mattress, so I had the correct dimensions to work to.

My next problem was that buying dry timber here in Colombia is both difficult to source, and when you do find it, it is very expensive.

We went to a Hardwood Timber Merchant, and even there most of their timber was laminated into 3m x 1.2m sheets, I was told that I could buy Oak or Teak in entire pieces, but it is prohibitively expensive, unless you are on the super rich list, which I am not, and although I am sure the laminated boards are strong, I have never worked with them on a big project, and did not like the idea of spending a lot of money on something that might fall apart in the future, so we have opted for pine.

The decision to go for pine was not that easy either, I ended up having to go to three different suppliers to get the timber I needed.










Now I had the timber, I needed to get on with the build, before it started twisting and bending, I had been assured it wouldn't, but to be honest, anything I am told here, I take with a pinch of salt.

The first part to be built was the headboard, the plans I had found, used mainly 2"x 4" including for the legs, because I couldn't find any 4×4 or even 3×3 in pine.

The main panel is made up of 1×8 boards (OK we all know they are 3/4×7 1/2!!) The plan called for them to be glued, and then the 3 1/2" trim brad nailed and glued on all four sides, and on both sides of the panel, but I wasn't happy with that, I could have taken the time to tongue and groove them, but instead, I pocket nailed and glued all the planks together, then added the trim.










The panel complete, it was then time to add the top part of the inner leg, as the legs are made up of two 2×4s these were attached with glue and 3 1/2" wood screws, the plan called for 3", but believe it or not, except for drywall screws, you can't get 3" screws in this part of Colombia, I spent a whole day out trying to find them and failed.

Then came the outer leg, which in our case is 56", 2" longer than the plan called for, because we wanted the bed higher, as dog number two, sleeps under the existing bed, and SWMBO insisted this continue!

This is all topped with a 2×4 from one outer leg to the other, using glue and 2 1/2" screws, then comes the lower part of the inner leg, careful measurement is needed here, because you leave a gap wide enough to take the bed's side board, and the lower leg acts as the support.










So this is the headboard completed, with the exception of more sanding, and filling of screw holes, at that stage I will fit the top rail, which will be cut from a 2×6 with routed detail.

Then came the footboard, which is a smaller version of the headboard, however there was an error in the plan, as a result, I had to make some design changes to the inner leg, which by this time was already attached.










If I hadn't, we would have ended up sliding down and out of the bed ha! ha! I didn't want to remove the inner leg, because with the screw holes, it would have weakened the joint.

Yesterday it was the turn of the base, this is made up entirely of 2×4, I will make a central leg to support the extra width, although the plan does not call for that, neither one of us are featherweights so it is a sensible precaution. This will then be topped with 1/2" plywood.

The base, being out of sight will not be treated in any way, and therefore to seal the end grain on all the pieces to reduce warping, I glue-sized them using PVA glue and water 10/90%










whilst these were drying I decided it was time to cut the weeds, well they are green, and it looks like a lawn!










Finally, using the Gazebo as my workplace, I assembled the base, using glue and two 3 1/2" screws, drilled and countersunk on each joint.










The workshop is now looking a bit clearer once again










The four 8×2 planks remaining, two will be used as the side boards, just cut to length, and the other two will be cut down to make the top rails for the head and foot board.

The pile of left overs, will be used in the construction of the bedside tables…I think!

Now for a lot of sanding, and then varnishing, always having had dark wood furniture, we have gone for a change, and will be using pine varnish, which will darken this some, but hopefully look OK, I'll do a test piece, before applying it to the finished bed.

That's it until completion!


----------



## timperdue (Aug 22, 2015)

PhilBello said:


> *My second major project of the year!*
> 
> I am sure this will ring bells with many married members, I have got to the stage where it would be nice to go to bed at night, without having to cling onto the edge, to stop myself falling out, because my significant other has hogged near enough the whole bed.
> 
> ...


Love the headboard! Awesome….


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *My second major project of the year!*
> 
> I am sure this will ring bells with many married members, I have got to the stage where it would be nice to go to bed at night, without having to cling onto the edge, to stop myself falling out, because my significant other has hogged near enough the whole bed.
> 
> ...


*Yippee Skipeee!

Phil posted a project!

A FUNctional project.* My wife wants one too! LOL! It's on my to do list. You're much more patient than I am. LOL! Good to see you posting something! Maybe you can make some similar style night stands?

I've been busy screwing up chainsaws, and I am attempting to use my "I'll use that someday," construction materials to build another shed for a recently purchased lawn tractor that my wife had been asking me to buy for many years. I'm planning for the future when I cannot get around as well. It rained on my bags of concrete (twice!) ( we were in a drought, not laughing) Bought new concrete yesterday.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *My second major project of the year!*
> 
> I am sure this will ring bells with many married members, I have got to the stage where it would be nice to go to bed at night, without having to cling onto the edge, to stop myself falling out, because my significant other has hogged near enough the whole bed.
> 
> ...


Hi Tim, thanks for the positive comment, I did wonder if the headboard would look too plain, but now it is built, I am happy with it.

Ha! Ha! Tom, yes I know I have been absent for a while, I have been busy, but nothing worth posting. I haven't yet decided on the night stands, but the ideas is for them to match the bed.

I went about advancing age differently from you, I downsized my garden when we moved here, far easier to manage, I don't even have a mower, the brush cutter takes about 15 minutes to cut the patch we have, allowing me to spend more time in the workshop! Sorry to hear about the concrete, I hope the new batch is well covered, then again…if it stops the drought!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *My second major project of the year!*
> 
> I am sure this will ring bells with many married members, I have got to the stage where it would be nice to go to bed at night, without having to cling onto the edge, to stop myself falling out, because my significant other has hogged near enough the whole bed.
> 
> ...


Nice work Phil. The pine will serve you well and if you don't like the all the knots you can always paint it. Your bed came out super nice. I can see that it is as difficult to find hardwood there as it is here in Norway. I don't think that Americans or Canadians can quite appreciate how easy it is to buy just about anything in their countries (and at competitive prices) compared to what is available in smaller nations. I have been lucky though to have recently found a hardwood supplier with a reasonably good selection after 20 years. I just hope he stays in business! It does help a lot if you have the equipment to mill rough planks as they are usually easier to find than ready planed boards


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *My second major project of the year!*
> 
> I am sure this will ring bells with many married members, I have got to the stage where it would be nice to go to bed at night, without having to cling onto the edge, to stop myself falling out, because my significant other has hogged near enough the whole bed.
> 
> ...


Thanks stefang, the problem isn't getting hardwood, it is getting dry hardwood. I can get mahogany in abundance, dirt cheap, but it is construction lumber, and wet!

If I had space for storage to dry it out, I would be quids in, but I don't, not in any quantity. So for the time being pine will do. Likewise the rough sawn pine is wet, otherwise I would buy that and plane it.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Now for a Good Night's Sleep...I hope!*

It has taken two and a half weeks, but I am finally there, and the new bed is completed, since I quoted SWMBO three weeks, I am happy that I came in, in time!

The original idea was to varnish the bed so that it was a natural pine colour, but…










If that's natural pine, my names Santa Claus, it reminded me of cheap pine kitchen furniture in my youth…orange! So the search went on, and we decided on an Oak matt varnish.










Another change was the top mattress support, to fit on top of the 2×4s, I was going to buy plywood, but the price has shot up recently by nearly 30%, why I have no idea, but I would have needed 2 sheets of 2.44×1.22m, and I was able to buy one sheet of 2.44×1.83m MDF for a third of the price. That size wouldn't fit in my trailer, so I came home with it strapped on top.










Everything, including the MDF (to seal it) had a coat of the Oak varnish, the colour was ideal after one coat, so the decision was made not to attempt any more in case it went too dark.

Today was 'D' Day, I dismantled the old bed, and started on the construction of the new one.










The first job was to screw the side panels to the base, I drilled and countersunk all the holes before adding the screws, to ensure nothing split.










That done, my Wife and I then lifted the base into the slots on the headboard, this was the one part, that had been worrying me, but as it turned out, I need not have, it fitted like a glove. This goes to prove that the old adage, measure twice, cut once, still holds true, but to be honest I measured many more times than twice!!










We then used the fifth leg, which would end up in the middle to support the base, whilst I attached the footboard, for this I used a forstner bit to recess holes before drilling and using 3/8" lag bolts, the side panels are also attached to the footboard using pocket holes, this is to keep them in place, rather than giving any strength.

For ease of access, I then drilled the headboard, and did the electrics for the lights, because they don't sell lights here with a built in switch, I put the double switch, for both lights in the middle of the headboard, so we could both reach them if one of us falls asleep. Time then to fit the MDF panel to support the mattress, I varnished this yesterday, just because… there are half a dozen screws holding this in place.










Then it was just a case of cleaning up, and putting the mattress in place.



















Only one worry now, because SWMBO insisted on the height of the bed being high enough for one of our dogs to continue sleeping under it, I may need steps to get into bed, my feet don't touch the floor when I am sat on it!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Now for a Good Night's Sleep...I hope!*
> 
> It has taken two and a half weeks, but I am finally there, and the new bed is completed, since I quoted SWMBO three weeks, I am happy that I came in, in time!
> 
> ...


Phil,

Nice save down there where it doesn't get cold! I'm guessing the dog gets a bed? LOL! Got the footing finished with new bags of concrete. I'm here where I live because the businesses left town and real estate prices fell. Last shed I'm going to build.

Now you have to post this as a project! The room is not much larger?

Later,


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Now for a Good Night's Sleep...I hope!*
> 
> It has taken two and a half weeks, but I am finally there, and the new bed is completed, since I quoted SWMBO three weeks, I am happy that I came in, in time!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, yes the dog has his bed under ours! You are right, the rooms here are tiny! Glad to hear the footings are finished without losing more concrete!  Looking forward to seeing the build.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Now for a Good Night's Sleep...I hope!*
> 
> It has taken two and a half weeks, but I am finally there, and the new bed is completed, since I quoted SWMBO three weeks, I am happy that I came in, in time!
> 
> ...


I'll take pictures, just haven't had time (like you) to compose my thoughts.

Going out to remove the form lumber, assess what I've got for building materials, and see If I can mill some practice logs lying in the yard.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Now for a Good Night's Sleep...I hope!*
> 
> It has taken two and a half weeks, but I am finally there, and the new bed is completed, since I quoted SWMBO three weeks, I am happy that I came in, in time!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club. I have a one step stool.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Now for a Good Night's Sleep...I hope!*
> 
> It has taken two and a half weeks, but I am finally there, and the new bed is completed, since I quoted SWMBO three weeks, I am happy that I came in, in time!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bigrock…I may need the plans ha! ha!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Bedside tables*

Having made the new bed, which to be honest, is taking a bit of getting used to (solid base with orthopaedic mattress, equals, sleeping on a brick!) , I now have to build the matching bedside tables / night stands.

I have had to go through the plan changing all the measurements to reduce the size, in order to get them into the room with the bed, that in itself will be a test of my calculations, I could end up with a big stack of firewood!

Yesterday I went off and bought the timber and plywood needed, the overall amount, reduced, because I have been able to use some of the left overs from the bed project.

This morning, I made sawdust!!










I cut out all the pine parts for both tables, the plywood, I will cut when I have confirmed the sizes later in the build.

I have just finished clearing up, ready for the family arriving for the Holiday week-end, so I'm not sure when I will get back in the workshop, if I have any say in the matter, it will be tomorrow!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Bedside tables*
> 
> Having made the new bed, which to be honest, is taking a bit of getting used to (solid base with orthopaedic mattress, equals, sleeping on a brick!) , I now have to build the matching bedside tables / night stands.
> 
> ...


Tight fit! LOL! Good to have visitors.

Looking forward to seeing your redesigns!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *Bedside tables*
> 
> Having made the new bed, which to be honest, is taking a bit of getting used to (solid base with orthopaedic mattress, equals, sleeping on a brick!) , I now have to build the matching bedside tables / night stands.
> 
> ...


Great to have a challenge.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Bedside Table Build*

Having cut all the timber it was time to do something with it!

I assembled the tops, and sides, minus the trim, using pocket hole screws and glue, sanded them with 80 grit, until they are all level, next I attached the trim, before continuing the sanding. I also sanded the side trim and the legs.










Then it was time to start the build, things went together, but not as smoothly as I would have liked.










There were a lot of pocket holes to be drilled, all on the inside, so none of them will be seen, those shown here, both attach the boards together, and also outwards, attach to the legs, I also used pocket holes to attach the rails, this was probably a mistake, had I been able to keep to the original plans, it would have been fine, because I could have got my drill inside the frame, but because I had had to reduce the size, I ended up having to manually screw everything together, which took time, I would have been better drilling from the outside, screwing it together, and then filling the holes and sanding again…you live and learn, even after 40 years of woodworking!

On one of the units, a rail moved whilst I was attaching it, unbeknown to me, and is 1/8" out of square, I thought about dismantling it, but… So I will adjust the drawer fronts to fit, and hopefully no one will notice. I also had a clamp slip, which split one of the trim boards on the side, a nuisance, but I resolved that by running my trim router around the sides with a round over bit, which disguised the damage.

I made the decision, to go for wooden drawer runners, so firstly I assembled the drawer carcases, there is nothing fancy about them, because they are so small, they are just glued and brad nailed. I sorted out some mahogany and oak scraps, the gap on either side of the drawer is 1/2", I have therefore cut all my runners at 3/8", and 10" long, there are thirty-six of them in total, for each drawer side there will be one mounted to the drawer, and two to the unit. These have all been countersunk and drilled ready to screw in place, once the drawers are completed and double checked to be square.










Next, cutting plywood sheets. Firstly I needed to cut to approximate and a workable size. This I have made easier, by adding rails to my two saw-horses and making them into a panel cutter, I did this some time ago, but this is the first time they have seen action, and it made it so easy. I stood the plywood panel in the rails, with the cutting line between the two saw-horses, measured my piece, then clamped my circular saw guide to the panel, and cut, couple of minutes, each was done.










Then I was able to cut the workable pieces to their exact measurements on the table saw.

This morning, I attached all the drawer bottoms, using glue and brad nails, if they had been going to take any weight, I would have cut a slot in the sides to take the plywood base, but as it is, this method will be fine. I then sanded the units, again with 80 grit, onto 120 and finally 320 grit, they are now silky smooth. That done it was time to find out if my wooden drawer runners work. I used a piece of scrap timber as a template, to mark on each drawer where I wanted the bottom of the runner, once I had marked both units, I then installed the runners, which were drilled and countersunk for screws, I also glued the runners. Once the drawer runners were installed, I had to install the unit runners, they had to correspond with the drawers, there was plenty of wiggle room, so using my framing square, I used the body to mark the place for the bottom runner, and the tongue ran alongside the unit to ensure the runner was square. I then glued and screwed them in place. That done, I used a spare runner as a spacer, and fitted the top runner.










As you can see in the photo above, it is a simple system, which was the method used in the olden days, you have to wonder why they changed, when you see the price of modern runners! Once all the drawers had had their runners fitted I tried them out to ensure there were no problems, and they slotted in nicely.










As you can see in the photo, I had to use screws on one drawer in the end, as it was refusing to stay square. I will fit a stop on each drawer, before fitting the back, so they will not pull straight out, but I will make it so it can be moved if a drawer needs removing for any reason. Now I need to cut the drawer face plates, to fit on the front of each drawer, and fill the space. These will have the handles fitted before attaching them to the drawer.

I still have to varnish the units, then fit the tops and backs, then they will be complete, hopefully sometime this week.

Unfortunately this is all taking longer than I anticipated, as I have been diagnosed with cancer, it started with a malignant melanoma on my back, I was told if caught soon enough the odds were great, unfortunately I knew I had had this for at least four years. When I was living in Spain, I would work in the garden in temperatures up to 45 / 50°C without a shirt, and until last week I have never used sun cream in my life, my fault! and to be honest it has not come as a surprise, but it has to be dealt with. I am waiting to go in for an operation, which will show definitely whether it has spread, so I have had to take time out for tests and Specialists. I feel fine, so I am staying positive…It's a case of having to.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Bedside Table Build*
> 
> Having cut all the timber it was time to do something with it!
> 
> ...


Phil,

Wow! sorry to hear the medical news. looks like you got the furniture for the Bedroom almost done.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Bedside Tables Finished*

Having previously varnished the units to match the bed, I started early today, the first job was preparing the drawer fronts, I decided that because they are recessed it would not have looked right, to route the edges, I sanded them up to 320 grit, then drilled and fitted the handle screws in place. They then had a coat of varnish, and were left to dry.

I made some stops, out of scrap mahogany to stop the drawers coming all the way out, they are just held to the back of each drawer by a single screw, so if needed, you can reach in and turn the stop to remove the drawer.

The drawer knobs were then epoxied onto the screws, I was determined that the problem that always bugs me with bought furniture, where after a while the handle pulls off the screw, was not going to happen here. Time then to fit the drawer fronts, I used a brass spacer bar to set the position in front of the drawer, and then screwed through from the inside. Because the fronts are only screwed on, they could always be changed at a later date, if there was damage, or a change of design.

Time then to fit the tops, they are just pocket-holes screwed from underneath, again if there is any damage they can now be replaced. I masked off the units and took them outside, where I sprayed the tops with lacquer to give some protection from a wet glass or anything else damp. Back inside, I then glued and brad nailed the backs on, replaced the drawers, job finished!



















They will now sit in the workshop for a day or two, until any fumes have dissipated, and at some time in the future, I will line the drawers, but that is not urgent. As for any more big projects, not for a while, it will be back to maintenance now!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *Bedside Tables Finished*
> 
> Having previously varnished the units to match the bed, I started early today, the first job was preparing the drawer fronts, I decided that because they are recessed it would not have looked right, to route the edges, I sanded them up to 320 grit, then drilled and fitted the handle screws in place. They then had a coat of varnish, and were left to dry.
> 
> ...


They came out very nice Phil. You will enjoy using them all the more because you built them yourself.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Bedside Tables Finished*
> 
> Having previously varnished the units to match the bed, I started early today, the first job was preparing the drawer fronts, I decided that because they are recessed it would not have looked right, to route the edges, I sanded them up to 320 grit, then drilled and fitted the handle screws in place. They then had a coat of varnish, and were left to dry.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, you were very kind not to point out my deliberate mistake… I have just noticed that the left top drawer front is upside down, I will have to change that this week-end!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Bedside Tables Finished*
> 
> Having previously varnished the units to match the bed, I started early today, the first job was preparing the drawer fronts, I decided that because they are recessed it would not have looked right, to route the edges, I sanded them up to 320 grit, then drilled and fitted the handle screws in place. They then had a coat of varnish, and were left to dry.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Looks good even if it iws Upside down LOL! Oh Yeah post it as a project!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Bedside Tables Finished*
> 
> Having previously varnished the units to match the bed, I started early today, the first job was preparing the drawer fronts, I decided that because they are recessed it would not have looked right, to route the edges, I sanded them up to 320 grit, then drilled and fitted the handle screws in place. They then had a coat of varnish, and were left to dry.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, I'll get around to the'Project' post shortly


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Bedside Table Update*

This is just for those cynical members here…Hi Tom!!! 










As you can see the tables do fit in the bedroom, it's very 'cosy' but functional! hahahaha


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Bedside Table Update*
> 
> This is just for those cynical members here…Hi Tom!!!
> 
> ...


Very nicely done! Sleep tight on Christmas night, and Santa will visit I'm sure.


----------



## wildman692 (Dec 3, 2016)

PhilBello said:


> *Bedside Table Update*
> 
> This is just for those cynical members here…Hi Tom!!!
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Chinese Checkers *

With major projects finished for this year, it was time to turn my attention again to Christmas, I have to keep the family occupied somehow, and to keep pulling the Parqués board out every time someone comes, is like Christmas in the UK as a child, where Monopoly came out, whether you liked it or not. I spent so much time in Prison, I am surprised that I spent 30 years as a Cop, or maybe because of it!!! 

I still like playing games with marbles, so the first alternative this year is Chinese Checkers, it took a few weeks to source marbles, I was beginning to think they didn't have them over here, then I walked into a bargain basement shop, every thing 60c or 42p depending on where you are, here it is 2000 COP, and they had nets of 50, all the same colour, but marbles all the same, so I bought three nets.

The first objective was to find a template:










I had bought a 3/4" laminated oak board to base the game on, so I printed off the template to the size I needed, using Matthias Wandell's Big Print this took four sheets of paper, which I then taped to the board.










Then using hammer and punch I punched the centre of each circle to mark the board. That done, I had to decide how I was going to cut the ´holes' for the marbles, I was using my plunger router with a bull-nose cutting bit.










I had seen Jay Bastes recently making something similar, but he made a wooden template first to ensure his marbles were in the right place, because I was only making one, I didn't want to go to that trouble, so I practised first, and found that although the bit is rounded, when spinning you see a point, I aimed the point at each punch hole, and plunged.










I don't think I could have got it any better if I had cut a template first, and it didn't take too long.

That done it was time to make the trim, so I delved into my every lasting pile of reclaimed mahogany, and cut 1" x 1" strips, the idea being that if a marble escaped the trim would stop it rolling off the board. Having mitred the trim, I glued and clamped it to the board, one piece at a time, waiting for the glue to dry before moving on.










Once the trim was all fitted, I filled nail holes and defects on the trim with sawdust / glue mix, and then it was all sanded to 120 grit, being a game it didn't need any more. I gave the board numerous coats of spray lacquer for protection.

Now it was the turn of the marbles, they were all the same colour, but I needed ten of six different colours, fortunately I had the spray paint from when I made the Parqués, so I used five of those, and left the sixth the original colour.

The game was then complete!










Now for my next game… I'll keep them occupied!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Chinese Checkers *
> 
> With major projects finished for this year, it was time to turn my attention again to Christmas, I have to keep the family occupied somehow, and to keep pulling the Parqués board out every time someone comes, is like Christmas in the UK as a child, where Monopoly came out, whether you liked it or not. I spent so much time in Prison, I am surprised that I spent 30 years as a Cop, or maybe because of it!!!
> 
> ...


Very nice getting all the holes drilled correctly…looks great


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Chinese Checkers *
> 
> With major projects finished for this year, it was time to turn my attention again to Christmas, I have to keep the family occupied somehow, and to keep pulling the Parqués board out every time someone comes, is like Christmas in the UK as a child, where Monopoly came out, whether you liked it or not. I spent so much time in Prison, I am surprised that I spent 30 years as a Cop, or maybe because of it!!!
> 
> ...


Phil,

Nicely done! *PROJECT! *

We did Monopoly, Careers, Parchisi And Poker! LOL!

Were you a detective? Your good ad finding scarce things.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Chinese Checkers *
> 
> With major projects finished for this year, it was time to turn my attention again to Christmas, I have to keep the family occupied somehow, and to keep pulling the Parqués board out every time someone comes, is like Christmas in the UK as a child, where Monopoly came out, whether you liked it or not. I spent so much time in Prison, I am surprised that I spent 30 years as a Cop, or maybe because of it!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Redoak49, I think it was more luck than judgement, the proof will be with my next game 

OK Tom, I get the hint…later! Detective was one thing I never did, I couldn't bring myself to spend all day in the Pub!!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Solitaire*

After the successful completion of Chinese Checkers it was time to get on with Solitaire, then I will be able to play when I am 'Billy No Mates'! We played the Chinese Checkers yesterday, and it went down well, I thoroughly enjoyed it. For some reason since moving from Spain where I watched TV all the time, we very rarely watch it here in Colombia, so games are a good way to fill spare time.

In the same way as the previous game, I downloaded a template and printed it off to size, this time the board would be circular, with a 14" radius.

Again using 3/4" laminated oak board, I used my circle cutting jig to first cut out the circle set to 7"










then changing the bit to a bullnose bit, I cut a channel at 6" in which the marbles can be put during the game.

The template was then taped on the board, and as previously I used my hammer and punch to mark the centre of each hole.

As my previous effort had been successful, I decided to employ the same method to cut the marble holes, using my plunge router freehand, with the bull nose bit.










I went round the top outside edge with a 1/4" roundover bit, then did some sanding, and finally gave it a few coats of lacquer, it was ready to play.










Finally I counted out 35 marbles, fortunately this time, they did not need painting, and it was time to put it to the test, I managed to get down to 7 marbles, I think I need some practise.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Solitaire*
> 
> After the successful completion of Chinese Checkers it was time to get on with Solitaire, then I will be able to play when I am 'Billy No Mates'! We played the Chinese Checkers yesterday, and it went down well, I thoroughly enjoyed it. For some reason since moving from Spain where I watched TV all the time, we very rarely watch it here in Colombia, so games are a good way to fill spare time.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of the card game. Good job English Dude! LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Solitaire*
> 
> After the successful completion of Chinese Checkers it was time to get on with Solitaire, then I will be able to play when I am 'Billy No Mates'! We played the Chinese Checkers yesterday, and it went down well, I thoroughly enjoyed it. For some reason since moving from Spain where I watched TV all the time, we very rarely watch it here in Colombia, so games are a good way to fill spare time.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Thanks Tom


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Happy Christmas*

I wish all followers of Lumberjocks, a very Happy Christmas and prosperous New Year, and stay safe!

Whatever happens in 2016, it looks as if I am going to be kept out of the workshop for a while yet! Having been diagnosed with as malignant melanoma, I had my operation just over a week ago, however that has meant I am grounded until the stitches come out in the New Year, and my Wife has become the Specialist's spy, so there is no getting around it, she is just a traitor!!! 

The good news is that the second biopsy came back clear, he had cut out enough, the bad news, is that he has found others, and I am going to have to back under the knife again, sometime in the New year.

That aside, if my health permits, we have a problem, in as much as a neighbours finca/house is falling down, they have no money to rebuild it, therefore they are selling, and the prospective owner wants to build a second floor, which if permitted will block out our view of the valley, which is one of the reasons why we bought the place. I have two options, one to spend my remaining cash on Solicitors, the second to spend that money redesigning the garden, so we have a view up the mountain, instead of down into the valley, not quite as nice, but better than a brick wall. Photos and more detail Here . Suggestions on a Postcard


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Happy Christmas*
> 
> I wish all followers of Lumberjocks, a very Happy Christmas and prosperous New Year, and stay safe!
> 
> ...


Phil,

No suggestions. my wife just had parathyroid surgery at Mayo in Rochester. She's doing well but her insurance is poor. We will be paying forever.

Sorry for your current situation. Hope it has a positive resolution.

We say "Merry Christmas!," but yours is not Merry? Take care!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Happy Christmas*
> 
> I wish all followers of Lumberjocks, a very Happy Christmas and prosperous New Year, and stay safe!
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, thanks for the good wishes, I feel fine in myself, and won't be letting this spoil the festive season!
I hope your Wife continues on her road to recovery, and you can both have a good Christmas.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Happy Christmas*
> 
> I wish all followers of Lumberjocks, a very Happy Christmas and prosperous New Year, and stay safe!
> 
> ...


Phil,

Now you can play those board games. LOL!

weather permitting I'm going to try out my new chainsaw. We'll see.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

PhilBello said:


> *Happy Christmas*
> 
> I wish all followers of Lumberjocks, a very Happy Christmas and prosperous New Year, and stay safe!
> 
> ...


Phil,
Wishing you a healthier new year, you are in are thoughts. Hoping the spy will let you get back to woodworking soon.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Happy Christmas*
> 
> I wish all followers of Lumberjocks, a very Happy Christmas and prosperous New Year, and stay safe!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, wishing you all the best for the Festive period as well!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

PhilBello said:


> *Happy Christmas*
> 
> I wish all followers of Lumberjocks, a very Happy Christmas and prosperous New Year, and stay safe!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you are having medical issues. Keep your attitude up and we'll be seeing you back in the shop soon. Prayers headed your way.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Work on the Workbench!*

My workbench is now a little over a year old, although it is a great bench, I am not 100% happy with it, as the timbers have dried out, they have shrunk, and gaps have opened up between the planks on the top.










Also when I made the bench, I left the front plank higher than the others, so it would act like a built in bench dog










This worked, but it was not a brilliant idea, because it meant leaning over to work on the rest of the bench, when I needed flat space, or if I was gluing up. It was a bit short sighted on my part. Therefore today, I went into the workshop, still under Doctors orders, no bending or lifting.

I planed and sanded the front board until it was level with the others, which meant taking off about 1/4".










Now the bench is reasonably flat, I need to buy a sheet of hardboard, or thin ply to top it and cover the spaces, this is a shame, but it needs to be done, and will also protect the bench surface.


----------



## BlueNo2 (Mar 20, 2014)

PhilBello said:


> *Work on the Workbench!*
> 
> My workbench is now a little over a year old, although it is a great bench, I am not 100% happy with it, as the timbers have dried out, they have shrunk, and gaps have opened up between the planks on the top.
> 
> ...


Have you thought about routing out something like a 1/2 inch channel or dado in the gaps and inserting a filler strip. Using a contrasting wood could make it look lie the sole of a sail boat or old woodie surfboard. But suggest waiting till the wood has shrink to near final dimension first.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Work on the Workbench!*
> 
> My workbench is now a little over a year old, although it is a great bench, I am not 100% happy with it, as the timbers have dried out, they have shrunk, and gaps have opened up between the planks on the top.
> 
> ...


Hey Phil,

Good to see you in the shop! it keeps your mind focused on problems you have some control over? I'm building a downdraft table. Realized it's necessary during the cold weather if I'm going to work in an enclosed space. Maybe my way of avoiding making stuff? LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Work on the Workbench!*
> 
> My workbench is now a little over a year old, although it is a great bench, I am not 100% happy with it, as the timbers have dried out, they have shrunk, and gaps have opened up between the planks on the top.
> 
> ...


Hi BlueNo2 that's certainly an option, I think the shrinking has come to an end, after 13 months, my problem would be finding another timber, other than pine, most other timbers here come in shorter lengths, I would need 2.5m. Although it is a shame to cover the mahogany, I think a hardboard or ply top, might be more practical, and easy to replace.

Hi Tom, now there is a 'Project'!!  I would disagree with your last comment, I look forward to seeing the finished table.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Work on the Workbench!*
> 
> My workbench is now a little over a year old, although it is a great bench, I am not 100% happy with it, as the timbers have dried out, they have shrunk, and gaps have opened up between the planks on the top.
> 
> ...


Will do a blog on the build as well!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*More Saw-horses*

Space is at a premium in my Shop, and having two saw-horses, albeit stacked, was space I could not afford, I also wanted some folding saw-horses, because I often find myself working at the Mother-in-law's, and don't always want to have to take the trailer, so after searching various sites including Lumberjocks, I decided on a variation of the Shop Dog by WoodshopDude. Making them smaller, and chunkier.

I started off by cutting the parts from 2×4, and the rails I cut down from 1×8s, all scrap left over from other projects.










Then assembled the two sides using 4" Carriage bolts.










To use the saw-horse you open it up, and place a 2×4 beam, the length depending on your needs, in the cutout.










I bought two luggage straps straps, which fitted, using a bolt to attach to one of the lower struts, these not only act as a stretcher when the sawhorse is in action, but holds the top beam to the frame when in storage. Then I wanted a mounting on the saw-horse so I could use it for my mitre-saw. I had a piece of 3/4" plywood, which was just big enough, so I attached two rails underneath from 2×4, one either side of the saw-horse rail, firstly I stuck them in place with my hot glue gun, then turned it over, and put three screws into each rail.










It is a snug fit, so does not need anything else to attach it to the saw-horse, I can now use this as a portable bench, as you can see in the photo I drilled a 1" hole with a forstner bit, to hang it on the wall.










or as I intended it, for my mitre-saw










I will now probably cut a longer rail, so I can add moveable supports to that, and use the mitre-saw to cut long planks., but for now this is ideal, and I can dismantle my dedicated mitre-saw stand which takes up valuable space, which I can't afford in a small shop. My stackable saw-horses have gone outside, they will still be used until they drop apart.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *More Saw-horses*
> 
> Space is at a premium in my Shop, and having two saw-horses, albeit stacked, was space I could not afford, I also wanted some folding saw-horses, because I often find myself working at the Mother-in-law's, and don't always want to have to take the trailer, so after searching various sites including Lumberjocks, I decided on a variation of the Shop Dog by WoodshopDude. Making them smaller, and chunkier.
> 
> ...


If you didn't use a strap I'd suggest cutting notches in the 1x lower braces and putting a notched (slotted) 1x to provide removable cross bracing?

They will last longer than you if you keep them out of that very hot sun. LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *More Saw-horses*
> 
> Space is at a premium in my Shop, and having two saw-horses, albeit stacked, was space I could not afford, I also wanted some folding saw-horses, because I often find myself working at the Mother-in-law's, and don't always want to have to take the trailer, so after searching various sites including Lumberjocks, I decided on a variation of the Shop Dog by WoodshopDude. Making them smaller, and chunkier.
> 
> ...


You may well be right Tom, it might make it more sturdy, but the strap helps keep the weight down, and doubles up in keeping all the bits together, so far it is working fine. These saw-horses hang on the wall in the carport, so out of the sun!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *More Saw-horses*
> 
> Space is at a premium in my Shop, and having two saw-horses, albeit stacked, was space I could not afford, I also wanted some folding saw-horses, because I often find myself working at the Mother-in-law's, and don't always want to have to take the trailer, so after searching various sites including Lumberjocks, I decided on a variation of the Shop Dog by WoodshopDude. Making them smaller, and chunkier.
> 
> ...


You know me Always do it the hard way! LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Towel Rack*

The weather here in Colombia is such that, even when it is winter it remains at least warm, we have no heating, and drying clothes, bedding etc. is no problem, we have a covered drying area outside, but after a shower, my towel until now, has been draped over anything available upstairs, where it has dried but looked unsightly, it was time to do something about it.

I pondered on design, as I had some 1"dowel and plywood, but in the end went with trusty 2×4!! For the first time I got to use my Dado blade, I have never used one before, they are illegal in the UK and many European countries, mainly because, I think the table-saw arbors are not long enough. I bought mine from the US at the end of last year, but had never used, I guess because I was wary of it, but I'm glad I decided to use it, it made work so much easier, and it has had plenty of use since.










Yes sir!!!! I am definitely a dado blade fan! and soon had my half lap joints cut. The wall board, I decided to attach to the frame with mortice and tenon, The tenon was easy, no cutting involved, I am just inserting the towel frame into the wall board. The mortice joints I marked by standing the frame on the board and marking around the 'tenons', I used a chisel to define the marks, before using a forstner bit to take the bulk of the waste out of the joint.










Then removing the rest with a chisel. I tried the frame in the board to make sure it would fit, this was done whilst the frame was still clamped for the glue to dry.










fortunately it was a great fit, and no extra work was needed…for a change.

Before attaching the two pieces together, I sanded the whole piece, and then using my trim router, put a 1/2" roundover on the support frame, to make it easier when draping a towel over the bars, making sure I stopped before the part used as a tenon.

I also drilled three holes with a forstner bit in the wall board, followed by a drill bit, to recess the wall mounting screws.

The mortice and tenons were then glued together, with an added screw from the back, after a final sanding.










After I stained it and it had dried, I must have spent over an hour that night, just trying to attach the drying rack to the house wall on the balcony, with various sized fixings, the problem is that the 'bricks' are hollow, and nothing would hold. In the in end I gave it up as a bad job.

The following morning, I headed off to Homecenter, and bought two different types of wall fasteners, fortunately the first I used worked, and I now have the drying rack up and working.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Towel Rack*
> 
> The weather here in Colombia is such that, even when it is winter it remains at least warm, we have no heating, and drying clothes, bedding etc. is no problem, we have a covered drying area outside, but after a shower, my towel until now, has been draped over anything available upstairs, where it has dried but looked unsightly, it was time to do something about it.
> 
> ...


Phil,

I think this counts as a project!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Towel Rack*
> 
> The weather here in Colombia is such that, even when it is winter it remains at least warm, we have no heating, and drying clothes, bedding etc. is no problem, we have a covered drying area outside, but after a shower, my towel until now, has been draped over anything available upstairs, where it has dried but looked unsightly, it was time to do something about it.
> 
> ...


Hahaha Keep badgering Tom! I don't think there is enough in this to be worthy of a project, now if we had a section for 'quick and easy' (with the exception of installation of course!!!!!)


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Towel Rack*
> 
> The weather here in Colombia is such that, even when it is winter it remains at least warm, we have no heating, and drying clothes, bedding etc. is no problem, we have a covered drying area outside, but after a shower, my towel until now, has been draped over anything available upstairs, where it has dried but looked unsightly, it was time to do something about it.
> 
> ...


You Betcha!

Actually it's elegant. Post it and see if you get a response? I've seen less elegant postings.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Towel Rack*
> 
> The weather here in Colombia is such that, even when it is winter it remains at least warm, we have no heating, and drying clothes, bedding etc. is no problem, we have a covered drying area outside, but after a shower, my towel until now, has been draped over anything available upstairs, where it has dried but looked unsightly, it was time to do something about it.
> 
> ...


OK Tom I give in, you are worse than the Wife hahahaha! I have added it to 'Projects'


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Towel Rack*
> 
> The weather here in Colombia is such that, even when it is winter it remains at least warm, we have no heating, and drying clothes, bedding etc. is no problem, we have a covered drying area outside, but after a shower, my towel until now, has been draped over anything available upstairs, where it has dried but looked unsightly, it was time to do something about it.
> 
> ...


I like the background view where the towel is hanging.

Took my time and triple checked my measurements, then checked them before using a hole saw to cut holes in my down draft table. No mistakes! It;'s the output for my dust collection port.

Got clients the next two days. Then I plan to apply finish and when dry do a test run.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Towel Rack*
> 
> The weather here in Colombia is such that, even when it is winter it remains at least warm, we have no heating, and drying clothes, bedding etc. is no problem, we have a covered drying area outside, but after a shower, my towel until now, has been draped over anything available upstairs, where it has dried but looked unsightly, it was time to do something about it.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the table is coming on Tom…don't work too hard!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Trying to find a good Router Table design*

Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.

After searching the internet for a while, I came across another design, that bolts to your workbench. I used my old Bauker plunger router for this, it wont be long before the brushes need replacing, but for now it is working, since buying my trim router I have found that it has been used less and less. First I had to decide on the size of the router table top, I was sure that 30" long by 20" from front to back will be more than adequate, it will be bigger than the old one, and that gave me more than enough working room. The design called for 1" thick material, but the thickest sheets I have are 3/4", I also want to keep the weight down, so I cut the 3/4" sheet to size, and then cut a strip of 1/2" ply 30" x 8", to be laminated along the edge, for bolting to the bench, and another piece to be laminated across the middle of the sheet, to let in the router.










After ensuring they were the right size I glued and brad nailed the laminated boards in place. Once dry I marked out where the router would go.










The idea is that the bars supplied with the router will be used to hold it in place, a groove is cut for them to sit in and a piece of wood is clamped over them on either side to stop the router moving, this way the router can be removed from the board in seconds and used freehand if desired. This was my first moment of panic, because I couldn't find the bars, I never use them, fortunately they turned up in my box of 'Oddments'.

Firstly I cut out the recess for the router itself, I had to cut just shy of 3/4", so I did it in several passes, freehand.










Using scrap ply of the same width to act as supports once much of the waste had been removed, after which I used a bull nose bit to cut the grooves for the bars, firstly in the table top.










Then in the pine that will be used to clamp the router in place.

Next came the router lift, this will allow me to adjust the cutting height, by winding a threaded rod from below.



















I clamped the router table to the bench, I had intended to use three bolts, but in the end two, with wing nuts were sufficient. I tried out the old fence, it would have worked, albeit a bit on the short side, but whilst I was building a new table, for the time it takes, I might as well build a new purpose fitting fence.

I had just enough plywood left over for the main part of the fence. I also had to get around another problem, my router does not have a permanent 'on' switch, so I used electrical tape to keep the trigger in the on position, and looked out my foot pedal, which I placed between the router and the mains, the router now only works if my foot is in the pedal, a good safety measure.










I cut the opening for the bit, using the band saw, and the slots for adjustment, I drilled a hole at either end, and cut the slot with the jigsaw, ready for 1/4" bolts. I glued, and clamped the fence together, when dry I brad nailed it, and added the rear supports using pocket holes.










I cut a 30° reveal along the bottom to stop sawdust / shavings blocking the work-piece. Then, I cut the sliding face fence, putting a 30° angle both at the opening to the bit, and again also along the bottom.










I used scrap 1/2" ply for this, hence the extra holes, but they don't have any detrimental effect on it's use.

That done, I made a hinged flap for the vacuum hook-up, disassembled the whole table,and gave all the working area a coat of varnish.










I finished assembly of the Router Table and lift, this morning, and I have to admit that I am disappointed, not in the table but in the lift, there is too much flex when adjusting it, as a result I have had to drive some screws into the frame, for the time being to stop this. I think the only way to remedy it, is to make the lift out of thicker materials, which in turn will add to the weight…not good. However having said that, it looks good!




























The table will function for now, but I know I won't be happy with it, I will have to get it sorted at some stage, however I have some other house maintenance jobs that need to take priority, so it will have to wait. During that time I will decide whether to redesign the lift, or to start again with another design.

Although I hate to admit it, at this moment in time, in my book this classes as a 'Fail'.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Trying to find a good Router Table design*
> 
> Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Looks good to me. It's a first step in using your tool (nice router) efficiently. Compared to the upper portion it's a little under built, but I known to build everything like a bridge. LOL!

it looks like you need more frame bracing and possibly a strap clamp to hold the router securely.

If it were me, I'd want the adjustment from the top for the side versus the bottom. As it stands may be a handle of sorts to aid in the adjustment?

Keep up the good work!

I posted a spline jig project without a blog, which is being used in my box building… To be continued


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Trying to find a good Router Table design*
> 
> Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.
> 
> ...


You are right Tom, normally I overdo it, but this is supposed to be portable, and weight is an issue, to answer a couple of your points, the router itself is solid, it can't move because the cross bars are secured to the underside of the table, because it is 'portable', the top adjustment idea, won't work, unless I cover the top in bolt/screw holes, because it is just that, only a top, bolted along it's edge to the Bench. It is the frame of the adjusting threaded rod that is flexing, I'll have another look at that, and change it, or start the whole thing from square one, I have another found another, which is simpler in every respect, I just have to decide if it is too simple for my needs… lol

I'll catch up with your post in the morning, time to turn in now!....zzzzzzzzz


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

PhilBello said:


> *Trying to find a good Router Table design*
> 
> Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.
> 
> ...


Phil, I wouldn't classify it as a fail - you have a working router table. The lift being a bit less solid than you like doesn't really detract from the overall functionality.

I wonder if a couple of simple triangilar gussets would help stiffen that part for you, if you still have some scrap ply to throw at it.

In any case, I like it, not least because that's very nearly the router table I built years ago when I had a little 8' x 14' shop to work in. Only difference was I had a couple of turned legs from a discarded kitchen table that I attached with hinges so the whole arrangement folded when I took it off the bench, but gave great support when it was in place.


----------



## Timberwolf323 (Feb 3, 2016)

PhilBello said:


> *Trying to find a good Router Table design*
> 
> Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.
> 
> ...


My functional router table consists of a 1/2" thick plywood square with a fixed base router screwed into it from the bottom. This sits in a melamine side wing in my table saw. Underneath has a plywood box with a 4"port for DC.

I relocated the trigger switch from the router to the side of the table saw. It's not pretty. But it's functional.

Having to pull the router to change the depth is annoying. But better than not having the router there at all.


----------



## Mikesawdust (Jan 29, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Trying to find a good Router Table design*
> 
> Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.
> 
> ...


Have you considered a lever mechanism? I'm thinking a handle crossing under the router and through a vertical slot on the right side with a piece of all thread to adjust the height. I would think this would give you micro precision, depending on the length of the lever and a knurled knob would make an easy adjuster.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Trying to find a good Router Table design*
> 
> Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions Guys, the router table itself works fine, it is the lift that is the problem, and that might be down to me, because the original design called for 5/8" rod, I had 1/2" so used that, the extra 1/8" may well have made the difference, additionally the size of my router might have a bearing on the frame, because there are two whacking great handles sticking out, the frame had to be placed further away, consequently it is not as rigid.

I had a lever lift on my old setup, it worked great, but as the idea of this is to be able to lift it on and off the bench at will, the lever system, doesn't work. I have a few options. 1: remove the lift and adjust manually 2: rebuild the lift using thicker material, and the correct sized rod 3: look for a smaller second hand router, but that would mean redoing the cut out. 4: bin this and build one that takes up less space, and is simpler in design.

My problem is space, I regularly using my router, and if I had the space I would make a dedicated router table, but I don't, the whole shop is only 6m x 3.5m, so it is a case of compromise. I'll get there, it's just a case of…when!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Trying to find a good Router Table design*
> 
> Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.
> 
> ...


Phil,

I have a space problem in my shop area. I'm thinking of an outfeed table/routertable/work table. Attaching it to your saw table might be a solution re space?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Trying to find a good Router Table design*
> 
> Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.
> 
> ...


I built my old router table in that way Tom










For some reason I haven't got a photo of it in the tablesaw!!! It worked fine until recently, again the lift was the problem, the router started to move in the clips, and couldn't be relied on for accurate cuts, I think it was the quality of the clips holding the router, they seemed very thin. at least there was no problem with threaded rods, it used Mikesawdust's idea of a lever to lower and raise it, worked great, but no good for a portable system.

I bought some bits whilst out today, so I can either try to adjust the router in a different way, or go for the other system, which seems very basic, but effective, and takes up even less room… I think I am convincing myself to start again!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Trying to find a good Router Table design*
> 
> Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.
> 
> ...


LOL!

As long as there is no customer deadline.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Trying to find a good Router Table design*
> 
> Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.
> 
> ...


Customers…what are they? There's only me


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Trying to find a good Router Table design*
> 
> Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.
> 
> ...


Phil, Remember my saw forum?

Went out today to look at the blades I have replaced. I don't throw anything away. I found in the pile of 10 inch blades a Freud 10" thin kerf 80 tooth ultra finish crosscut blade.

It's a non red blade which I have had for awhile. I apparently bought it when I had money. Ran it in my grizzly go555 cabinet saw and it ran quiet with the blade as high up as allowable.

Put some brand new Harbor Freight ( Had these for awhile too) and both of the sang like a screeching soprano when the saw reached max rpms.

I think these blades worked ok on my old belt driven craftsman( lower high end rpm) but not now.

I also found a 40 tooth titanium coated from HF that ran true.

Soooo I'm feeling pretty fortunate right now. Found a place in Mankato where my office is that sharpens saw blades. This Freud blade (Red version) is around 60 bucks so it might be worth a sharpening?

Your wife is your best customer? LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Trying to find a good Router Table design*
> 
> Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you will be OK for blades for a while…lol I don't throw any of mine either, other than the ones that came with the machines (Table-saw; circular saw; mitre saw) mine are all DeWalt, there is nothing else of quality down here, they sell Bosch, but I'm not a fan of their blades.

You're right, my wife still has a list of jobs, just a shame she isn't a paying customer ha! ha!


----------



## RJ2 (Jan 14, 2008)

PhilBello said:


> *Trying to find a good Router Table design*
> 
> Last July I blogged about building a new router table as an extension wing of my Table Saw, it worked well, but recently the router started to flex, and no amount of adjustment solved the problem, so it had to go, I don't think it was the design, so much as the quality of the hardware I was able to get down here.
> 
> ...


Nice work ,


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Yet Another Router Table*

Third time lucky?... time will tell!

I decided that although I use my router regularly, I don't do anything complicated, so a simple router table that can be packed away after use is ideal.

I have taken an idea from 'poroldchap' on Youtube, and made a couple of small changes.

The whole unit only comprises of a hardwood base, with another piece attached underneath to fit in the vise, and a 3/4" plywood fence/vertical table, I bought a hardwood stair tread 12" x 30" ( I'm not sure what timber it is, but the sawdust was a killer. It ended up at 12×27), and the plywood, I recycled from my previous version.

I won't go through the actual build, because it is self explanatory, but here is what I now have, it just needs tidying up. (I apologise for the photo quality, my vise is immediately inside my Shop door, and the sun has been cracking the flags…again!)










This shows the completed 'table', or maybe router shelf is a better description! and a the first test cut!










A photo of the rear of the unit, I used my DeWalt fixed router for this, it is definitely the better option, because I can just wind it in it's stand to adjust depth in one direction, also as you can see, at one end there is a bolt through the plywood into the hardwood, this acts as a pivot, (this was one change I made from the original design, 'poroldman' put bolts all the way through his base, I drilled into the base from the back, inserted a T-nut) we don't have bolts that long here! The other end is slotted, this nearly drove me bonkers, because it has to be curved, and I had to keep cutting more and more away to stop the bolt binding, but it works now.

One handy thing about using this DeWalt Router, is that I can remove the cable from the unit itself, which is great when changing the bit, I can also remove the body of the router from the frame, which makes it easy for storage.










And finally a view of underneath, there is the clamping bar, which sits in the vise, once in, it is as solid as a rock, and there is a small spacer bar screwed to the clamping bar, which aids in getting the correct height in the vise.










So once I have finished I unclip the router, and put it under the bench, then remove the table and place it…I haven't decided yet, but it has a very small footprint.

I am pleased with it, I just have to remember, that the bit can now be adjusted in two directions, one by winding the router in and out, and two by moving the back board up and down, also because of the design, you run timber from left to right, and not as you would on a traditional table.

Yes, I am pleased with this version, and for once, all thanks to a fellow Brit!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Yet Another Router Table*
> 
> Third time lucky?... time will tell!
> 
> ...


Phil,

Using the router in the horizontal position is something I've observed but I've always used it in the vertical position. Have a OLD 1.5 hp craftsman I purchased at least 20 plus years ago. Aluminum table with plasic vacuum accessories.

I'm looking to get at least a 2.5 or 3.5 hp router in a table made from laminates and possible an extension from my cabinet saw. Haven't used the routerr in awhile so haven't thought about it. LOL!

If it meets your needs it's a success!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Yet Another Router Table*
> 
> Third time lucky?... time will tell!
> 
> ...


Tom, Likewise I have never used my routers in the horizontal position before, but the one big plus for me, is feeding the wood from left to right, instead of the opposite direction, I have always felt uncomfortable when doing that, and now I think maybe it is something to do with being left handed, it feels so natural, so for now it is indeed a success…until the next one lol.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Financially limited!*

My woodwork seems to have come to a grinding halt, unfortunately my car needs major work on it, which has bit deeply into my finances, so woodwork is confined to using what wood I have in stock for the time being, not ideal, but I have a string of medical appointments coming up, so maybe it has come at the right time…if there is such a thing!

A couple of days ago, I decided that it was time to make a medicine cabinet for the house, I had some plywood sitting about waiting for a project, now was the time to use it.

The first thing to decide was size, it needed to be wall mounted, in an upstairs toilet / store-room, so space was a consideration. I decided on 24" high, by 15" wide, by 4" deep.

I cut the back and sides from 15mm ply, the shelves and door would be from 6mm ply.










Having cut the parts, I then cut half laps on the sides, to attach them to the back, followed by dados in the sides and back, to accept the shelves.










Once everything was cut, I did a dry-fit…so far so good!

It was then time for my not so favourite pastime, sanding, and then my even less favourite hobby, painting! it always seems sacrilege to cover up any timber with paint, but it had to be done. Here in Colombia, for some reason all the first aid boxes are green with white writing, however much I want to integrate, that was a step too far, all my medicine cabinets have been white with a red cross on the door, this wasn't going to be any different.

Once the cabinet had had an undercoat of white emulsion, I assembled the unit with glue, and clamped it, added a few brad nails, and once dry, gloss painted it. The door is attached with three hinges, screwed to the side, and bolted to the door, due to the thickness of the ply, screws were not an option. I used a magnetic catch to hold the door shut, the main part screwed to the side, and the metal plate epoxied to the door. The knob/handle is store bought.


















Once the paint had dried, it was mounted to the wall, and filled with our supplies, I thought I would have plenty of space, but as it turned out, there is not much spare!










A simple but useful project.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Financially limited!*
> 
> My woodwork seems to have come to a grinding halt, unfortunately my car needs major work on it, which has bit deeply into my finances, so woodwork is confined to using what wood I have in stock for the time being, not ideal, but I have a string of medical appointments coming up, so maybe it has come at the right time…if there is such a thing!
> 
> ...


Hey Phil,

I call it the First Aid cabinet. Which should be in my shop.

At least i have a large fire extinguisher. Lots of wood. Had similar issue with my 3/4 ton 1990 chevy pick up. Went to the mechanic and asked what a tune up runs. my client load is waaaay down, It's been a few years since a tune up. Turns out I didn't remember that I did it. LOL! Still has painters tape on spark plug wires, which is how I knew it was me.

For me a medicine cabinet is in bathroom with vanity mirror on doors.

Using what we have on hand. Wabi-Sabi.

Oh yeah , for awhile I was stationed in Hawaii during Vietnam era. Built a desk from mahogany plywood which is the construction wood there.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Financially limited!*
> 
> My woodwork seems to have come to a grinding halt, unfortunately my car needs major work on it, which has bit deeply into my finances, so woodwork is confined to using what wood I have in stock for the time being, not ideal, but I have a string of medical appointments coming up, so maybe it has come at the right time…if there is such a thing!
> 
> ...


I have more accidents in the house than the shop Tom ha! ha! saying that I do have a small kit in the shop, alongside my extinguisher! I could do with some mahogany plywood, that wood just complete my dreams …lol


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Scrapwood Challenge!*

This morning I started out with this mahogany scrap:










From which I had decided to try and make two mallets, why I hadn't made them before I don't know, I have tried everywhere to buy one down here, they just don't sell them, they use their hammer, so I had imported a beech one from Amazon, which including taxes cost me $34 / £24, twice the listed price.

I started off by cutting the handles on the bandsaw, as this would determine the size of the holes in the heads.










I then marked the 3"x3" out for the heads, and marked the holes, which I first drilled out with a forstner bit, then I used my mallet and chisels to finish the job. I didn't cut the heads until I had finished the holes, it made the piece easier to work with.










Then using my compound mitre saw, I cut the head with a 5° angle on the faces, ,gave them both a good sanding, putting a slight chamfer on each edge of the faces, slotted the handles into the holes, and gave them a coat of mineral oil.



















Just under three hours and I have two mallets I am very pleased with!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Scrapwood Challenge!*
> 
> This morning I started out with this mahogany scrap:
> 
> ...


Project? LOL!

Mahagony…...hmmmmm.

Nice creation and functional too.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Scrapwood Challenge!*
> 
> This morning I started out with this mahogany scrap:
> 
> ...


You're worse than a wife Tom hahahaha 

I'm not sure how mahogany will stand up to use as a Mallet, time will tell, but is was scrap, so no loss!. They are something I will certainly use, I don't like using hammers with chisels!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Scrapwood Challenge!*
> 
> This morning I started out with this mahogany scrap:
> 
> ...


Yep! Got to keep you in the game Phil,
LOL!

Price was right and you made something.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

PhilBello said:


> *Scrapwood Challenge!*
> 
> This morning I started out with this mahogany scrap:
> 
> ...


Just put some leather on the ends as many do and problem solved. LOL
Nicely done and now you'll have one on each end of the table so one will always be in reach.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Scrapwood Challenge!*
> 
> This morning I started out with this mahogany scrap:
> 
> ...


Thanks htl, great tip, I think I have some hidden away, if only I could remember where…lol


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*A Cheat!*

I'm going to have to go on a diet…lol! Our dining room chairs have been breaking one after the other, and we decided that we had to replace them, however on scouting around it was cheaper to buy a new suite than just the chairs. We had also decided to downsize, and give ourselves more room, there is only the two of us, so we are going to have a smaller table and only four chairs. Here in Colombia, unless you go to the big stores with imported furniture, with a bottomless pocket, the furniture shops make their own furniture in a workshop above or behind their shop.

Having scoured the local area, we were left with few options, the main problem being the finish, to save on time they take shortcuts, the choice of colour is either black or dark brown paint, which when most use oak for the construction is sacrilege, but that also hides a multitude of sins, their joints are not cut perfectly, and there can be a lot of filler, also the paint they use, reduces the amount of sanding needed, and they have less waste, because if there is a damaged area they use filler rather than cut it out.

I asked to be shown their workshops, and most of the machinery would look good in a museum, but it still functions, I decided I could work with what they turned out, so we asked if we could buy a table and four chairs, in their natural state. They just prepare the glass table top, and the upholstered seat pads, my heart sank at the size of his smile, until I also heard the discount we would get! (All in for £125 / USD 179) Deal done!

So the other day, I hitched up the trailer and off we went to collect our new dining room suite.










It is solid oak, the joints are tight, if not perfect, my job now is to sand the whole suite to a fine finish, then inspect each joint and disguise as required, then more sanding.

For the colour, my wife initially like the idea of cherry, so I did a swatch, showing a piece of oak with 2, 3 and 4 coats of cherry, and another using the same colour as on our bed which is coloured oak, however SWMBO has chosen the latter but with four coats, as opposed to the one on the bed.

I have decided that much of this will need to be hand sanded, so yesterday I went out to replenish my depleted supply of sandpaper sheets, as I tend to use my orbital sander for most work these days.

It would have been nice to have made my own from scratch, but I couldn't have even bought the Oak for the price I am paying for everything, so I am happy with the arrangement, even though I won't be able to call it my own work!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *A Cheat!*
> 
> I'm going to have to go on a diet…lol! Our dining room chairs have been breaking one after the other, and we decided that we had to replace them, however on scouting around it was cheaper to buy a new suite than just the chairs. We had also decided to downsize, and give ourselves more room, there is only the two of us, so we are going to have a smaller table and only four chairs. Here in Colombia, unless you go to the big stores with imported furniture, with a bottomless pocket, the furniture shops make their own furniture in a workshop above or behind their shop.
> 
> ...


Phil,

I really like the design of the furniture set. And they will be finished with thoughtfulness and care. Your wife and you are making something together which is good for the relationship? LOL! I think it will be good. :<))

And it's keeping you constructively busy.

Just work on them when Murphy is away.

Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Cheat!*
> 
> I'm going to have to go on a diet…lol! Our dining room chairs have been breaking one after the other, and we decided that we had to replace them, however on scouting around it was cheaper to buy a new suite than just the chairs. We had also decided to downsize, and give ourselves more room, there is only the two of us, so we are going to have a smaller table and only four chairs. Here in Colombia, unless you go to the big stores with imported furniture, with a bottomless pocket, the furniture shops make their own furniture in a workshop above or behind their shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, having made a start this morning, I think it will take almost as long as if I made it from scratch! I'm sure it was built by the family Murphy ha! ha! on closer inspection, they used nails to supplement all the joints, this will be fun…lol


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *A Cheat!*
> 
> I'm going to have to go on a diet…lol! Our dining room chairs have been breaking one after the other, and we decided that we had to replace them, however on scouting around it was cheaper to buy a new suite than just the chairs. We had also decided to downsize, and give ourselves more room, there is only the two of us, so we are going to have a smaller table and only four chairs. Here in Colombia, unless you go to the big stores with imported furniture, with a bottomless pocket, the furniture shops make their own furniture in a workshop above or behind their shop.
> 
> ...


The Murphy's would've used spikes! don't be like me…be patient! LOL!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *A Cheat!*
> 
> I'm going to have to go on a diet…lol! Our dining room chairs have been breaking one after the other, and we decided that we had to replace them, however on scouting around it was cheaper to buy a new suite than just the chairs. We had also decided to downsize, and give ourselves more room, there is only the two of us, so we are going to have a smaller table and only four chairs. Here in Colombia, unless you go to the big stores with imported furniture, with a bottomless pocket, the furniture shops make their own furniture in a workshop above or behind their shop.
> 
> ...


Yo Phil being in Colombia maybe your chairs have got too much crack in them and that causing the problem!

....sorry could not help myself..sniff snort !!

Looks like you got a good deal I will be interested in seeing the finished product.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *A Cheat!*
> 
> I'm going to have to go on a diet…lol! Our dining room chairs have been breaking one after the other, and we decided that we had to replace them, however on scouting around it was cheaper to buy a new suite than just the chairs. We had also decided to downsize, and give ourselves more room, there is only the two of us, so we are going to have a smaller table and only four chairs. Here in Colombia, unless you go to the big stores with imported furniture, with a bottomless pocket, the furniture shops make their own furniture in a workshop above or behind their shop.
> 
> ...


Opps I just checked your home profile, my above comment athough ment in humour may not have been a real smart move.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Cheat!*
> 
> I'm going to have to go on a diet…lol! Our dining room chairs have been breaking one after the other, and we decided that we had to replace them, however on scouting around it was cheaper to buy a new suite than just the chairs. We had also decided to downsize, and give ourselves more room, there is only the two of us, so we are going to have a smaller table and only four chairs. Here in Colombia, unless you go to the big stores with imported furniture, with a bottomless pocket, the furniture shops make their own furniture in a workshop above or behind their shop.
> 
> ...


Ha! Ha! Rob don't worry about it, made me laugh!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Made a start on the Dining Room Suite*

I think it will take almost as long to prepare this, as if I made it from scratch! On closer inspection, they used nails to supplement all the joints. Then just covered both the nails and the joints in filler, I guess to cover with their gloopy paint!










I started by sanding the table with 80 grit, to remove the filler and expose the nails and wood grain, then punched all the nails, and raked out the filler.










They have not only nailed the joints, but the top to the skirt as well, which is a shame.










Removing the filler was easier than expected, they hadn't even worked it into the holes/joints, however on starting under the table, albeit out of sight, I want to make sure it is all to the same standard, I found they had not even been careful with their nails, and one supposedly holding the top, had missed the leg below.










I ended up cutting this off with my rotary tool, I thought about knocking it back out, but with my luck, and Murphy's help, I would have split the top!

Once I had finished sanding the table, I used the sawdust mixed with glue, working it into all the joints and nail holes.










Once dry, it will then all need to be sanded again, and if needed, the DIY filler topped up, and sanded again.

I then moved on to a chair, where nails have been used yet again, this is going to be fun!

I had to give up before I had finished the first chair, as I was suffering spinal pain, but will be back to work in the morning.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Made a start on the Dining Room Suite*
> 
> I think it will take almost as long to prepare this, as if I made it from scratch! On closer inspection, they used nails to supplement all the joints. Then just covered both the nails and the joints in filler, I guess to cover with their gloopy paint!
> 
> ...


Phil,

If the joints are only secured with nails ( might have missed something) What about removing them and doweling?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Made a start on the Dining Room Suite*
> 
> I think it will take almost as long to prepare this, as if I made it from scratch! On closer inspection, they used nails to supplement all the joints. Then just covered both the nails and the joints in filler, I guess to cover with their gloopy paint!
> 
> ...


Just read where you worried about splitting the wood.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Made a start on the Dining Room Suite*
> 
> I think it will take almost as long to prepare this, as if I made it from scratch! On closer inspection, they used nails to supplement all the joints. Then just covered both the nails and the joints in filler, I guess to cover with their gloopy paint!
> 
> ...


Tom, the joints I am pretty sure are M & T glued and then nailed! unfortunately the saw dust I mixed with glue had dried dark, so the nail holes are visible, hopefully once I stain them, they will look less so!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Made a start on the Dining Room Suite*
> 
> I think it will take almost as long to prepare this, as if I made it from scratch! On closer inspection, they used nails to supplement all the joints. Then just covered both the nails and the joints in filler, I guess to cover with their gloopy paint!
> 
> ...


Phil

Get a HSS drill about 10mm or there abouts, then check you have a a plug cutter of exactly the same size.
In an inconspicious spot of similar grain cut some plugs, and then carefully drill out the nail hole filler, then insert the plugs, paying close attention to matching the grain direction, and I think you will be happeir with the result.
Dont use a forstner or the likes as you will touch a nail heads somewhere along the way, sure as eggs.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Made a start on the Dining Room Suite*
> 
> I think it will take almost as long to prepare this, as if I made it from scratch! On closer inspection, they used nails to supplement all the joints. Then just covered both the nails and the joints in filler, I guess to cover with their gloopy paint!
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert,

I know I would encounter the nail heads, because I punched them in, they are only 2-3mm below the surface, I certainly like your idea, and can see how it would do the job, the problem is there are so many, it would look like Swiss cheese on the underside. I might go back to the Shop and see if I can get a similar piece of oak to cut plugs from.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Made a start on the Dining Room Suite*
> 
> I think it will take almost as long to prepare this, as if I made it from scratch! On closer inspection, they used nails to supplement all the joints. Then just covered both the nails and the joints in filler, I guess to cover with their gloopy paint!
> 
> ...


Phil, me again

If the holes are only a few mm you may wish to try a hollow punch method and some thin oak Veneer
and punch out heaps of little circles from the veneer, some will possibly split in half on yoiu and you will lose them but it beats plugging away at them if there is so many.

You will need the following tools
1 A wad punch slightly larger than the nail hole
2 Some oak veneer
3 A transfer punch that will fit inside the wad punch
4 A hammer
5 A suitable work surface

Punch out heaps of veneer circles, now they are bound to bind in the Wad punch so with your transfer punch reversed hold the wad punch over the transfer punch and gently hammer them out by hitting the wad punch.
Once you have made enough caps next step is using the same wad punch position it over the nail holes and gently hammer away until the punchs face taper just enters the wood the thickness of the veneer or a little less, then using the punch gently chisel out the blind hole.
Apply glue and insert a round oak cap, sand to finish!

*OK lets see if it will work in practice*

Making the veneer caps, 








sure enough there is some splitting

The veneer caps results








Sure enough some rejects

Getting the wad punch cleared








Out they come.

Fitting the caps








After using the wad punch as a chisel drop the cap in.

A bit fiddly, but may be of assistance to you beats having to make plugs and drill holes for them.
There is a slight difference in circumfrences but the glue made fill it OK otherwise sawdust in the glue.

Dont hit a nail making the recess or you will have to sharpen the wad punch as well.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Made a start on the Dining Room Suite*
> 
> I think it will take almost as long to prepare this, as if I made it from scratch! On closer inspection, they used nails to supplement all the joints. Then just covered both the nails and the joints in filler, I guess to cover with their gloopy paint!
> 
> ...


Hi Robert, thanks for going to the trouble of demonstrating this, I have a couple of problems with it, the first being, ther sheer number of nail holes I have, ranging from pins to larger nails, I couldn't see them when I bought the furniture because they had smeared filler over each head, but now they are shining at me like a mirror! the larger ones, I have punched below the surface, but I haven't touched the pins yet, although I will have to, otherwise they will rust.

The second is, I have some oak veneer, from another project, but it is darker than the existing oak, so I will have the same visual problem as the method I am using now, using the oak sawdust mixed with glue.

I remain hopeful, because after a week, the dark spots where I have filled are lightening slightly, so will not be as noticeable once varnished with the oak colouring…I hope.

I started sanding again on Friday, and ket stubbing my injured finger, unfortunately I turned the air blue, so have stopped again, until I have some skin on my finger!

Thanks again, Phil


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*

Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen










I started cutting for my sanding blocks, don't ask what happened, I don't know, I just know I was aware I was about to have a kickback on the table saw, I was using push blocks, tried to get out of the way, and in doing so, lost one and a bit finger tips!! The tip, is to make sure you keep a tube of Superglue in your First Aid Kit, after washing the wound, I poured half a tube over the wound, and other than a little throbbing, have had no pain, and no further blood loss. Saved a hospital trip, and other than being limited as to what I can do, being left handed (fingers on LH)...Great stuff!

Right, back to sanding blocks, I needed at least one to continue with the work on the dining room suite, so decided to make four. I used scrap 2×4 for the blocks, scrap ply for the knobs, and I had the T-nuts and bolts in stock, so it cost nothing on the day!

I started off with two lengths of scrap 2×4 each measuring 11" long on the table saw. (This was when I had the accident) Why 11"? well standard sandpaper sheets are 11", it is my intention to use a 1/4 sheet on each block, and eventually these 11" blocks will be cut in half.

The idea is to cut the 2×4 in half in each direction, so as I said above, they will accept the cut sheets, but rather than covering the whole block and wasting sandpaper, I am cutting the block to make like a sandwich, the idea being that the sandpaper will wrap around the bottom half, and be kept in place by the top half.

So the first job was to cut the blocks to the required length of 5 1/2", I them cut these in half again, but the lower half is thinner than the top, to accommodate the sandpaper










labelling each pair with a letter. I then drilled a 1/4" hole through each pair, and inserted a T-nut in the lower of each.










many designs cut a shallow dado in the bottom piece, and cut their top piece narrower to fit in the dado, the idea being to pinch the sandpaper in place. However why make work for yourself, there is no need for that, you can, as I have done, simply run a bead of hot glue down each side of the lower piece, this acts like a not slip gasket, and stops the sandpaper from pulling out from between the wooden sandwich.










I then made some simple knobs out of 3/4" plywood and epoxied a 1/4" bolt into each. These slot through the top half of the sanding block, into the T-nut below, once you have your sandpaper in place, they are tightened, and your sandpaper is going nowhere until you want to change it.










I now have four sanding blocks, one with a shaped end for getting into tight corners. I can either put in different grit in each, or load them up with the same grit if I have a big project, such as the dining table and chairs, that way I am not wasting time changing sandpaper. The only addition to this may be that in the future when I have my router out for a bigger job, I may put a roundover on the tops to make them more comfortable in my hand, but they work, and I should have done this before starting the dining room suite.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...


Hello Phil 
Its the LJs drugo back!

I see what happened so in suggesting a fix (snicker) I can only assume as you were cutting the lengths you had a stand off fitted to the fence?

The superglue is a valuable item in the workshop FA kit


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...


Hi Robert,

I had the 11" lengths cut and was trimming down the width (3 1/2" to 2 1/2"), I have a feeling my fence was a fraction off, and the wood was binding, which threw it up.

I'm afraid I am one of those who give Health & Safety a dickie fit, I never use my blade guard, I find it more of a hindrance than a help.


----------



## BigDaddyOf5 (Mar 10, 2014)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...


I recently had to readjust my fence due to binding. Thankfully, i didn't suffer any bodily injury. just screwed up a couple hardwood pieces i was ripping down to width. definitely something i need to check on more often before i begin working. my father-in-law worked with a guy that always used to say "never assume any of your equipment is set up right." you never know what might have gotten thrown out of whack between projects.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...


I agree with you BD, I often use my table saw as another bench, I usually check on my fence, because I know there is a bit of movement in it, but I couldn't swear to having done so this time, in fact the evidence points to me not having done so!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...


Phil
Add a removable stand off block to the fence, hold it there with a clamp, and use a ripping guide so when you dock the timber the offcut finishes in the void plus the depth of the standoff block










Or use a drop saw not your table saw


----------



## jesinfla (Apr 15, 2015)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing these - I was going to look for ideas on how to make them this week - saved me lots of time


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...





> Phil
> Add a removable stand off block to the fence, hold it there with a clamp, and use a ripping guide so when you dock the timber the offcut finishes in the void plus the depth of the standoff block
> 
> Or use a drop saw not your table saw
> ...


Good points Rob, I will make myself a 'Stand off Block', I use my Compound Mitre saw a lot, probably more than the table saw, but trying to save myself work, and it only having a 10" blade, I opted for the TS, had I cut them down to the 5 1/2" first, I could have done that!

Cheers Phil


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...





> Thanks for sharing these - I was going to look for ideas on how to make them this week - saved me lots of time
> 
> - jesinfla


Glad to be of help  ...Just don't follow my practical solutions, they hurt… hahaha!


----------



## ShogunJimi (Dec 11, 2015)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...


They make a medical version of superglue - called "new skin liquid bandage" it works pretty good.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...





> They make a medical version of superglue - called "new skin liquid bandage" it works pretty good.
> 
> - ShogunJimi


Yes, it may be better for you, but I bet I wont find it in the Colombian equivalent of the Dollar/Pound Store! and my cheapie works


----------



## BigDaddyOf5 (Mar 10, 2014)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...


btw, great idea on the sanding blocks. i know the spotlight ended up falling on your accident. i may have to build a few of these for myself.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...





> btw, great idea on the sanding blocks. i know the spotlight ended up falling on your accident. i may have to build a few of these for myself.
> 
> - BigDaddyOf5


Cheers BD…they certainly work!


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...


Nice sanding block project.

This is one reason I sold off my table saw and embraced hand saws. Even though I built lots of projects using the table saw, I was terrified of it, knowing what could happen in a split second. Being a stringed instrument musician, I highly value the integrity of all my fingers….


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Tip When Making Simple Sanding Blocks*
> 
> Before I get underway, the first tip has to be…It doesn't matter how careful you are, accidents still happen
> 
> ...


Thanks handsawgeek. I can understand your reluctance to risk the fingers!!!...lol


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Back to work!*

After a couple of false starts, where I kept stubbing my injured finger, I resumed sanding yesterday, using the orbital sander, to clean up the chairs, using 80 grit, my plan is to go up to 320 grit on all the dining room furniture.

Today however it was time for hand sanding again, this time some of the detail, which is the part I don't like, patience is a virtue, they say, I just wish I had some!!

Anyway it was the holes in the chair backs.










I could either do this using small bits of sandpaper and two fingers, which would take an eternity, and painful fingers, or make a contoured sanding block, which sounded by far the better option.

I took a piece of PVC tube, slightly smaller than the hole, and went to the tablesaw!! Firstly I cut it to length, then cut it down it's length, the split is there to tuck the sandpaper into










To further retain the paper, you could either spray glue on the back of the sandpaper, or tape the split tightly shut, but I decided to give it a go as it was.










Before starting I had another hurdle, the Makers, because they paint their furniture, are not too particular on finish, as you will have already gathered, in addition to the nails, when they cut the holes, using a hole-saw, they cut from both sides to avoid tear out, but on one hole they misaligned, and there is a noticeable difference, also they burnt the wood in every hole, probably using an old cutter.










Before starting with my sanding tube, I used my multi-tool (Dremel copy) with a course sanding drum, and removed the burn marks, and disguised the bodged hole cut, only I will know it is there.

It was then time to get the sanding tube to do some work.










You can either use a push/pull method from one side, but have to be careful not to sand the circle out of shape, or using two hands, one either side of the hole sand with the circle, which is more accurate, but much slower, I have found that be using a combination of the two, it works!

I am still on 100 grit, so will be sanding for some time to come!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Back to work!*
> 
> After a couple of false starts, where I kept stubbing my injured finger, I resumed sanding yesterday, using the orbital sander, to clean up the chairs, using 80 grit, my plan is to go up to 320 grit on all the dining room furniture.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Looks like a great solution, now if you can make a patience jig? :<))


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Back to work!*
> 
> After a couple of false starts, where I kept stubbing my injured finger, I resumed sanding yesterday, using the orbital sander, to clean up the chairs, using 80 grit, my plan is to go up to 320 grit on all the dining room furniture.
> 
> ...


Love this solution. Great idea. Just what I was looking for and I didn't even know I was looking.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Back to work!*
> 
> After a couple of false starts, where I kept stubbing my injured finger, I resumed sanding yesterday, using the orbital sander, to clean up the chairs, using 80 grit, my plan is to go up to 320 grit on all the dining room furniture.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom…if only…lol

Cheers swirt, glad to help out


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Back to work!*
> 
> After a couple of false starts, where I kept stubbing my injured finger, I resumed sanding yesterday, using the orbital sander, to clean up the chairs, using 80 grit, my plan is to go up to 320 grit on all the dining room furniture.
> 
> ...


Phil, thats got to be a winner


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Back to work!*
> 
> After a couple of false starts, where I kept stubbing my injured finger, I resumed sanding yesterday, using the orbital sander, to clean up the chairs, using 80 grit, my plan is to go up to 320 grit on all the dining room furniture.
> 
> ...





> Phil, thats got to be a winner
> 
> - robscastle


Thanks Robert, not sure about a winner, but it certainly helps, something with a bit of give would be even better!


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

PhilBello said:


> *Back to work!*
> 
> After a couple of false starts, where I kept stubbing my injured finger, I resumed sanding yesterday, using the orbital sander, to clean up the chairs, using 80 grit, my plan is to go up to 320 grit on all the dining room furniture.
> 
> ...


Nice looking project so far, Phil.

Yep, ain't sanding fun?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Back to work!*
> 
> After a couple of false starts, where I kept stubbing my injured finger, I resumed sanding yesterday, using the orbital sander, to clean up the chairs, using 80 grit, my plan is to go up to 320 grit on all the dining room furniture.
> 
> ...





> Nice looking project so far, Phil.
> 
> Yep, ain t sanding fun?
> 
> - handsawgeek


Hahaha! Thanks, I thought this would be the easy option, I am not so sure now!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Murphy has come to visit!*

I finished sanding the dining room suite at the week-end, I went from 100, to 200, 320,and finally 400 grit, I decided that, as this is not top of the range furniture, that was sufficient, it is smooth to the touch, so that is fine.

Yesterday, I started varnishing, and did part of the table and one chair, then Murphy struck, I knew it was too good to be true, you get stuck into a piece of work, then something comes along to put the mockers on it, I think Tom (DocSavage45) sent him down, to give him a rest, anyway I received a phone call to say that the appointment for my Spinal blocker injection will be tomorrow (Thursday), and they would contact me today with the time, so that will bring work to a stop again for a few days, hopefully it will be worth it, to work relatively pain free.

This morning I got stuck in again, and finished the first coat on the table, I am using a small kitchen sponge cut in two to apply the varnish, it leaves no streaks, and to ensure the varnish gets into the joints, I have my compressor on standby with the air pistol attached, then when I have sufficient varnish in the area, I blow it into the joints, in that way, if there is any shrinkage of the wood in future, the unvarnished wood should not show.










Only three coats to go!! I was going to continue with the chairs, but they are covered in fine sawdust, and until the table is dry, I don't want to blow the dust around the workshop, so that's it! work has come to a standstill for a few days, I will know when I can start again after my appointment.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Murphy has come to visit!*
> 
> I finished sanding the dining room suite at the week-end, I went from 100, to 200, 320,and finally 400 grit, I decided that, as this is not top of the range furniture, that was sufficient, it is smooth to the touch, so that is fine.
> 
> ...


LOL,

I think you're right! I've been working on my continuing education for licensure as I decided to continue a couple more years and Murphy must have been bored with me not in the shop?

Hope the pain gets handled.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Murphy has come to visit!*
> 
> I finished sanding the dining room suite at the week-end, I went from 100, to 200, 320,and finally 400 grit, I decided that, as this is not top of the range furniture, that was sufficient, it is smooth to the touch, so that is fine.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the studying Tom !

Thanks, the procedure went well, time will tell if it worked!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Murphy has come to visit!*
> 
> I finished sanding the dining room suite at the week-end, I went from 100, to 200, 320,and finally 400 grit, I decided that, as this is not top of the range furniture, that was sufficient, it is smooth to the touch, so that is fine.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Hope it went well. Pain sucks! Completed 40 continuing ed hours in about 3 weeks time. I read and write well! LOL! Hope Murphy goes easy on you.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Never again!*

I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:










I thought that this would have been an easy project that I would have flipped off in a week or two at the most, but it took much longer. Buying somebody else work and then finishing it to your standard´is all very well and good if you know the other person has done a good job, but in this case…

Don't get me wrong, I don't think we will have any problems with it coming apart, but the method of construction leaves a lot to be desired, personally I hate the use of nails in any furniture, and I like tidy joints, I guess because they were doing mass production, and painting the furniture rather than leaving the grain showing, which I now know was to cover a multitude of sins.

It says a lot about the appreciation of wood down here in Colombia, that they will take solid oak and paint it, sacrilege!!!

In the furniture's favour, it is solid oak, and a nice grain, there are defects, which is probably why it is used in this way, but nothing I couldn't work with, the fact they used nails was a pain, I managed to recess the big ones, and fill over the heads, the fine pin nails I left, and after three coats of oak stain/varnish they blended into the background, and to be honest, even I don't notice them, and I thought it would bug the hell out of me!

I didn't enjoy this project, and I am pretty sure that I won't go this route again in the future, but for approx US$250 including all materials, I have a solid oak suite, that should see me out!

I am taking a break from woodwork projects for a while, I have just bought myself my first stick welding kit, as most will be repair work outside, therefore I am going to take some time to learn to do this correctly.

I have also bought myself a camera drone to do some aerial photography here, why?...Because I am a big kid, and like gadgets!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Never again!*
> 
> I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:
> 
> ...


Hey Phil,

Came out great! Murphy is a tough task master, LOL! Playing is good! Time invested and lesson learned. And you have a nice design?

Going to see a client ,in Mankato.

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Never again!*
> 
> I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, I feel fine in myself, unfortunately my back seems to be getting worse, I have a horrible feeling that I will end up under the knife!... Have a safe journey.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Never again!*
> 
> I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:
> 
> ...


Phil,

Back home! Being "under the knife" would be a horrible feeling. Hope it does not come to that.

What will you be welding? Why stick over map welding?

One ove my first posts is a desk and then a chair that I rehabbed. i think the end product makes this your project.


> ?


???? Your Mum…LOL!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Never again!*
> 
> I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:
> 
> ...





> Phil,
> 
> Back home! Being "under the knife" would be a horrible feeling. Hope it does not come to that.
> 
> ...


No sorry Mum, we'll have to disagree on this one, definitely not a project, I just did the finish, I can't claim the build!!!

Like you, I hope it does not come to the knife, I first had back trouble in my 20's, and was offered this procedure, but refused it, because it would have meant the end of my career in the Police, I learned to control the pain with exercises, unfortunately the Physio here has done damage that don't respond to my exercises. I was hoping the spinal block injection would sort it, but it just changed how and when I feel the pain. I am back at the Pain Clinic in two weeks, and then back to my Specialist in three, by which time I hope they will have an answer one way or the other.

Welding… well there are two reasons I have gone for stick, firstly because I have been glued to YT, and the consensus seems to be that if you intend to weld outside, stick is the way to go, and secondly budget, I got some nasty looks when I said I was going to spend 'my' pension on a welder…lol so decided that the budget had to be a consideration, just to keep the peace. We are totally 110v here, although I do have 220v on my generator, the welder is an Indura, dual voltage, so I will start on the 110v, and hope I don't keep blowing the fuse. I will mainly be using it for repairs on metalwork around the grounds, but people keep telling me that once I get the bug… ha ha


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Never again!*
> 
> I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:
> 
> ...


Hey Phil. Looks like you were busy.
Painting OAK is sacralidge !
I just finished kitchen in Feb. PAINTED Mahogany. I wasnt happy doing it ! 
It turned out cheaper than buying new lumber, building and then painting ! 
And the kitchen looks great ! 
As far as welding. I grew up welding with sticks. I am confident that what I do with sticks will hold.
I have access to MIG now, there is a difference. Each have their own advantages and disadvantages.
My last repair was underneath an old trailer. Frame was rusted out and i wanted to PATCH it. MIG was used. NOT a good idea. If you work with NEW , clean, iron. MIG.
If you want to try to weld different metals together, patch, outside in WIND, STICKS
This is just my opinion.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Never again!*
> 
> I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:
> 
> ...





> Hey Phil. Looks like you were busy.
> Painting OAK is sacralidge !
> I just finished kitchen in Feb. PAINTED Mahogany. I wasnt happy doing it !
> It turned out cheaper than buying new lumber, building and then painting !
> ...


Hi canadianchips, this welding lark is definitely going to test my patience, I set it up yesterday, ground the metal clean, and thought I would practise running beads, well I would have done if I could have struck an arc, strike it like a match they say, I'm getting the flashes, but no arc, I now have metal covered in strike spots!!!! 
Because I am on 110v I am using 6011 rods, they are Homecenter's own label, but in small print have Lincoln, so I presume they are good.
I then spent some time researching, and I am hoping it is just a matter of practise, the other option is a drop in voltage. I took a cable from the house, above ground and down to a fusebox in the workshop, where I have one fuse for lights and a 20A fuse for the sockets. I am wondering if because the power is going 30m from the main fuse box, (which here is on a post in the road) to the house fusebox, and then 20m back up the garden to the workshop fusebox. If that is the problem, then I might have to get the power company to run a new cable from the main fusebox direct into the workshop, about 10m, in which case I might consider 220v, but as it would only be for the welder, it might not be worth it.
Oh well, back to practise!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Never again!*
> 
> I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:
> 
> ...


Phil,

Not sure how the metric system is involved but amps and wire size will determine the situation. Is the wiring from the house to your shop calculated for distace and current draw?

FYI:

http://www.cerrowire.com/files/file/voltagedrop.pdf


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Never again!*
> 
> I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:
> 
> ...


My 110 volt stick welder is finicky.
I can only burn 5 /64 rods. (Very tiny)
Mine goes to 100 amp. The peak in my welder is at 60 amp. Therefore cranking it up amps really doesnt help.
My 220 volt welder is much nicer. Average amps i use in that one is 80-120 amp, depending on thickness of metal .
Advantage of MIG. 110 volt supply , Easier to set !Especially for thinner metal.
Not sure what you are welding…..try looking for a 7014 very thin rod.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PhilBello said:


> *Never again!*
> 
> I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:
> 
> ...


I like em unique design ,looks great Phil.
I know what you mean about getting burned out ,I'm working on a pie crust table I started years ago and made up my mind I either had to through it away or finish it .Feeling I had too many hours in it to though away I'm going back at it,it's been a challenge since it's my first real involved carving piece so there's hours upon hours of just sanding to get clean sharp details.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Never again!*
> 
> I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:
> 
> ...


Tom, you should know by now…This is Colombia!!! going off your chart it looks as if I am about 5m or 16ft too far away for the No.10 cable used. It doesn't make any difference with any of the other tools used, I haven't noticed any lag in use, but it may be the problem with this. Current and draw never even entered the equation when the electrics were installed, and to be honest even at the Suppliers, there is cable for lighting and cable for sockets…period! I would probably have to go to an industrial electricians to get anything else. I thought about trying the generator, but it appears as that is only a 2500w, I can forget that idea. If my luck doesn't change soon, it looks as if I will have to have the new installation.

Hi canadianchips, my welder goes up to 160amp, which would probably be great if I was using 220v, as I said previously, I thought about having that installed in the workshop, but I have had second thoughts about that, as it would limit me to welding close by. I will try your suggestion, and look for thinner rods, although like everything else here, the options are somewhat limited, at the moment I am just playing with some scrap steel about 1/8" thick. However there are plenty of people welding here, so they obviously work, and I am sure they don't all have 220v or the correct cabling.

Hi a1Jim thanks, yes, I think now is the time for a break from big woodwork projects, hopefully this welding will give me another option, if I can figure it out! Good luck with the pie crust table, I hope you post some photos when it is done!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Never again!*
> 
> I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:
> 
> ...


My wife said "why does he live there? " i told here it's probably the same as people wanting to live in Costa Rica?


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Never again!*
> 
> I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:
> 
> ...





> My wife said "why does he live there? " i told here it s probably the same as people wanting to live in Costa Rica?
> 
> - DocSavage45


Ha! Ha! Corney I know, but the true answer is…Love! My wife is from Medellin, to be honest despite all it's faults, I love the country and wouldn't live anywhere else now.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Never again!*
> 
> I finally finished the Dining room suite last weekend:
> 
> ...


Hi Folks, I just wanted to thank everyone for the welding advise, I couldn't get the rods recommended, but I was able to get some 6013 5/32", which I tried this morning, and I was able to strike an arc without any problem, the only problem I did have, was burning through my 1/8" steel, and lots of spatter, but that was probably just because I wasn't moving, at that point, I was just pleased at getting started. 
I have decided that the scraps I have are not wide enough to play with, so I am going to have to go to the scrap yard, and see what I can get hold of.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*A Quickie!*

Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.

Construction work has started again below us on the mountain, so once again, snakes will be on the move. I know the time will come when it is my turn to deal with these creatures, and as I have been threatened both by my Specialist and my Wife to take it easy (a recent spinal block did not work on my back, so I have been referred to another Specialist, who I will see in August, no woodwork projects or welding for the time being), so I was looking for something to do, and thought, that maybe a snake stick was a good idea, hopefully having made it, I will never have to use it! hahaha (nervous laugh!)

I took a length of 1" dowel I had in the wood bin, an eye, and a piece of scrap rebar. The rebar was already bent at 90°, I sharpened the end on the bench grinder, drilled a hole into the end of the dowel, and tapped the rebar into it. Screwed the eye into the other end, to hang it out of the way, and then masked off the the dowel, and sprayed it with some hideous pink, I had left over from my board game projects.










Now I just have to hope if there are any snakes lurking about they'll see the pink rebar, and decide to push off…hahaha!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Sorry about the lack of a fix for your back. I'm not afraid of snakes but I am VERY CAUTIOUS! l lived in Arkansas for about five years sand I got a book to educate me to tell the difference between a viper and a non poisonous snake.

I think they're colorblind.

Slowly getting my little tractor /wood shed pole barn done. Making it out of wood that I saved over way to many years.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...


Cheers Tom, hopefully it wont be long and I am Power Lifting!! (Since I couldn't do that before…lol) I think snakes are just about the only thing that send shivers down my back just thinking of them! I am glad to hear that Murphy isn't interfering with your barn, I can't wait to see the finished building


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...


Where I live now. People are abandoning old STONE houses because snakes have taken over. We have garder and very few rattlers here. Too bad , cause these old homes were gorgeous inside. (If you like 100yr old homes, I DO)
I have 2 discs missing in lower back, therapist says build up muscles and things are fine. It does work, I no longer jump off roofs, but no surgery is needed YET. When I drive long times, sitting irritates it though !


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...


Hi canadianchips, it is a shame people are being forced out of their homes by snakes, but I can't say I blame them, like you I love old houses, hopefully one day they will be reclaimed.
They are talking about fusing the discs in my back, which will restrict any bending, I will know more in August, until then…pain killers!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...


Phil,

No Murphy right now. When I was doing the concrete footing it rained and solidified many bags of concrete. Right now I'm dealing with trying to breath. Haven't had any problems for 15 years but we have had an over abundance of rain, whcih is great for the farms, and the grass. Guess what one of my allegies is?

The shed has been going slow due to the fact it's another available materials driven build. So far(slow but steady) so good. I just have to be as creative as I was when I cut the bottom off my Butterfly Box.

Knocked over my floor mount drill press when looking for the siding that I stored in my back room. Got it upright with the help of a come along. Good anger management on my part.

Now I have the space cleared so I can unload all that stacked wood. when I'm through I will toss the rest. A promise to myself! Will be loading it to my pick up and moving it to my work area outside.

If I get some oxygen in my lungs and mental energy I might to a blog on it as another LJ asked about "how to" build one.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...


Tom,

That's tough, be no good for you here then, we have had national warnings that La Niña will start later this month and last a couple of months, after El Niño, I guess we should be happy, but I am not looking forward to that much rain, especially as with new construction work on the mountain we are already suffering from movement!

As for the Barn, never mind blogging it, as someone keeps telling me…Project!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...


Phil,

LJ's has a Home Referbers Site, which I think is where decks and outdoor buildings need to go? Although it is a primitive art form and made from recycled materials??? A gigantic box? LOL!

Best place for me was Ozark mountains. I could breath so well I started smelling the difference between trees.

In farm country it's dust, humidity and oh yeah grass.

Just returned from my back room where I had the old garage siding that I took off my barn stored behind 8, 4×8 3/4 fir tounge and groove sheets of fir plywood flooring. (another tale of Murphy) And I got it out of the way and I now can start unloading and checking how useful it is? Old wood like old people does not bend well, and it's cranky.

Going to the store to pick up cake and icecream for anniversary.

Later


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...





> ...Going to the store to pick up cake and icecream for anniversary.
> 
> Later
> 
> - DocSavage45


Happy Anniversary to you both, enjoy the celebrations, and here's to many more!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...


I HATE SNAKES EVEN 6 INCH LONG ONES


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...





> I HATE SNAKES EVEN 6 INCH LONG ONES
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Hahaha! I'll go one better, even the eggs, and the thought of what they will become!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Thanks! Did you know snakes are beneficial to the Eco system? Spiders too.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...


Just last week, I rescued my wife from a snake she encountered in the back yard. 
I hunted for it and finally found it curled under some rocks near our pond. It was a little bull snake about 18" long. When I caught it, all I had to put it in was a 1 gallon bucket I had handy. It immediately escaped. I caught it again, and it escaped again.. Dern it! Catching it a third time, I carried it all the way to the garage and threw it in a lidded cooler, after which I walked it about 2 blocks away and let it free in an open field.
Of course my wife wouldn't go near it, so I had to provide some photographic evidence to her that I had really gotten rid of it…..

Snake in the cooler….










"Be free, little snake….:


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...


I'm Proud OF You Phil!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...





> Just last week, I rescued my wife from a snake she encountered in the back yard…...
> - handsawgeek


Yikes…I know who to call on next time!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *A Quickie!*
> 
> Last month we had an uninvited guest in the house, I freely admit when it comes to snakes, I am a total coward, fortunately I was out, when my wife found it whilst cleaning, and a neighbour dealt with it. I honestly have no idea what snakes we have here, so don't know if this was poisonous or not, just that it was a meter or so long.
> 
> ...


Oh? It wasn't Phil? Nevermind. LOL!

Get a book like I did and know your snakes. Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*Everything has come to a halt!*

I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.

I am now in the position where, my spinal column and both knees are giving me trouble, my right knee giving in on me two weeks ago, I am already lined up for an operation on my left knee, but the Specialist wanted to wait until my back is sorted, and they still don't know what the problem is, I had a bone gammagraphy last week, but it didn't help with my spine, it just found the knee problem, and also future problems with my hands and shoulders, which I put down to age. I am now waiting to see a Neurosurgeon, I think they want to find out if I have a brain!!!

As a result, I am now walking with a stick, I can't stand for long or bend, so work in all forms has ground to a halt, the one good thing to come out of all this, is that my Electric bills have never been so low! :-D

To add to that I have got to go for another operation later this year to remove more skin cancer, however at the moment that is having no effect on my quality of life.

I am hoping that next year, if not sooner will see most of these problems sorted, and it will be back to work as normal. At least for now I have more time to keep up with everyone elses projects!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds like you've got a boat load of issues. Sure wish you all the best for a quick solution.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your health problems Phil,I hope things turn around quickly for you and your back to 100% good health very soon.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for your speedy recovery so you can return to the best medicine, your workshop!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your best wishes, hopefully it will be sorted sooner rather than later!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


Phil, So sorry to hrear of your problems. I suppose we all experience them as we age. I certainly have; now at 75 I seem to react to them more eaisly by backing off my endurance. I hope you positively react to your physician's aid in you health issues rapidly and get back to work in the shop for your very informative blogs.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


We wish you the best, a speedy recovery and await your return


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


my problems seem small compared to yours, hope you get better soon.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the good wishes, to be honest now this has been dragging on for nearly 12 months, I am struggling to stay positive, but then I read or hear about people in worse situations than me, and give myself a kick. If only I could get just one nights full sleep, but it isn't going to happen for a while.

At the moment I am spending my time, mainly in front of the computer, which isn't doing my waistline any good! however I have decided to go for Colombian naturalisation, as I have made my life here, so I'm studying for the exam, which is not that easy as you get older hahaha!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Thanks for checking in to my topic. Great that you are keeping the faith. I have a joke I tell that came to me about the irony of eye failure with age. "It's so we can't see our skin changing!"

I have similar concerns as I didn't store my nuts for the winter as were are financially advised to do. Did some but not really enough and the insurance plans have definitely gotten worse in amount of coverage.

I have stopped complaining about humidity since Loisiana floods. And like you " I do what I can vs. Bitch about what I can't."

I'm in your corner Rocky!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom, aging certainly isn't as much fun as I hoped it was going to be…lol


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that.
I have two friends here waiting for knee surgery.
Hope surgery goes well.
TAKE CARE.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


you are in my prayers …... we all have troubles …....
Matthew 11:28-29 Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you, and learn from me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, it's going to take time, but hopefully by the time it is sorted out, I will be raring to go with some new projects!


----------



## bruce317 (Feb 23, 2016)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


Phil, You are in my prayers, also. Keep us updated on your health.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


Phil,

I know exactly where you're coming from on the health issues.. I've had both knees fully replaced, a hip replaced, and two back surgeries, and actually need another one. I think once you've had the surgeries you need you'll be in a whole lot better shape. Seems like one problem causes other problems eventually…If you have a bad back, it affects your knees, hips, ankles, and other parts to start breaking down, and eventually wear out….Fixing the major problem areas will greatly reduce the pain and suffering you're going through.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *Everything has come to a halt!*
> 
> I know it's gone very quiet on my Blog, unfortunately that is down to health issues, instead of solving those I had, I seem to be adding to them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bruce, will do!

That's encouraging Rick, thanks, nice to know someone who has gone before, and come out in better shape!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

*It's been a while!*

I hope everyone had a Festive Christmas, and I wish everyone a very Happy and Prosperous New Year!

I didn't realise quite how long I had been out of the game, until today. I seem to have spent all my time with Medical Specialists. I have had the operation on my right knee, and that is progressing nicely, at least I am no longer walking with a stick. Unfortunately the second spinal block, did not work on my back, so what happens next, I have no idea, and I am also waiting to see if they are going to operate on my left knee. Until recently I was banned from the workshop, and from doing any work, period!!

Then I managed to sneak back in, and do some pirography for a neighbour who has opened a small Colombian fast food joint. first they wanted some signs to put outside,



















Then they wanted boards to back their menus, these I cut from 6mm ply










I have to admit I was glad they only wanted eight, it was both time consuming, I had to be especially careful doing the horses head, mess that up, and the whole thing was going in the bin! by the time I had finished…boring!

Saying that, I then turned my hand to wall hangings, which I made from 2×4 offcuts, painted, sanded back to distress them, then burned the words










I made a few of these, in the hope my wife would sell them in her shop on the run up to Christmas, but no such luck, unless you are giving things away here, they are not interested!

Then came my first woodwork proper!!  albeit easy. It turned out to be a simple solution to a nagging problem. Our bedroom overlooks the entrance to a neighbours finca, and they have a security light on a sensor, which gets triggered at all hours by their dogs, and shone straight into the bedroom. I tried asking nicely, but they refused to change the angle, so two years ago I bought black-out roller blinds, but as they sit away from the wall, it was letting in light.










This is sunlight, but you get the idea. I thought of making wooden shutters to replace the roller blind, but the room just isn't big enough.

Then last week, I came up with the brainwave of making a frame for the roller blind to sit in, this involved making side tracks, from 2×2 cut from 2×4, the channel cut with my dado blade. I then routed down one side of each track, where there was likely to be body contact, and sanded them to 320 grit










I then stained then to match the bedroom furniture, and fitted them.










It was then my intention to make pelmets to cut out the light above, but having had then up for the past two weeks, other than for cosmetic finish the pelmet is not needed.

At least now I am able to sleep through the night without the exterior Disco lights!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *It's been a while!*
> 
> I hope everyone had a Festive Christmas, and I wish everyone a very Happy and Prosperous New Year!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are slowly healing.
Being able to do a bit of work in shop is really good therapy.
Take your time and heal well.
Happy New Year my friend !


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

PhilBello said:


> *It's been a while!*
> 
> I hope everyone had a Festive Christmas, and I wish everyone a very Happy and Prosperous New Year!
> 
> ...


*Happy New Year Phil! * Can't keep a dedicated wood-smith down. LOL! Good to see your working and posting. being creative and involved redirects the mind and pain is reduced. At least for awhile. Nicely done sir.

I mostly completed my tractor/wood shed except the doors 9 a long blog…LOL) and the cold and snow hit with -15 to -25 degrees Fahrenheit. My snow plow stopped working, but I was able to do a temporary fix. Murphy appears to have followed me into the shop.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

PhilBello said:


> *It's been a while!*
> 
> I hope everyone had a Festive Christmas, and I wish everyone a very Happy and Prosperous New Year!
> 
> ...


Cheers CC getting there slowly, but I am better off than many, so no complaints!

Hahaha! Thanks Tom, I don't envy you those temperatures, I have become soft since moving to this part of Colombia, couldn't do cold now! I am really looking forward to seeing the Tractor Shed story unfold…You can keep Murphy, I'm sure he is more your friend than mine…lol


----------

